# MSNBC host mocks Romney's adopted black grandchild



## JimBowie1958

Sarah Palin: MSNBC ?despicable? - Lucy McCalmont - POLITICO.com



> During a segment of Melissa Harris-Perry on Sunday on the most-talked about photos of the year, the host and a panel of guests turned to the subject of a *Romney family picture that included his recently adopted grandson, Kieran Romney, who is black*.
> 
> One panelist, actress *Pia Glenn, sang one of these things is not like the other*, with another joking that it was representative of the Republican Partys lack of diversity. *It really sums up the diversity of the Republican Party, the RNC. At the convention, they find the one black person*, said comedian Dean Obeidallah.
> 
> Harris-Perry herself joked about Romneys grandson marrying the child of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West.
> 
> Palin said the leftist media has reached a new low and praised the Romneys for adopting the child.
> 
> You really need a conscience, yellow journalists. May your 2014 New Years Resolution be to find one, she added.



Libtards are closet racists and always have been. Their posturing as antiracists since the end of WW2 has been purely for convenience sake as they needed the Civil Rights movement to break down the Christian establishment's control and replace it with a leftwing establishment supposedly based on freedom, but recent events are illustrating that illusion with the Phil Robertson, George Zimmerman and Paula Dean incidents.

As long as the libtars use their control of the federal government to buy off the leaders of the black community, one can expect black to continue to  give the libtards 90+% of their vote.

But when the libtards think they no longer need them they will likely jettison the blacks over board like they have done to evangelical groups of both races.

There has never been a libtard worth trusting since the Jacobins set the mold back in the late 1700's and they  started sending each other and their own supporters to the gallows. This is a pattern that the far left has repeated since, and genuine liberals of our day are fools to trust them.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Even CNN's wading into this one. Pretty much condemned MSNBC last night on-air.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Delta4Embassy said:


> Even CNN's wading into this one. Pretty much condemned MSNBC last night on-air.



Well, it is no news that even CNN is to the right of MSNBC, but it is news that they would actually speak out on the topic.


----------



## Edgetho

JimBowie1958 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even CNN's wading into this one. Pretty much condemned MSNBC last night on-air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is no news that even CNN is to the right of MSNBC, but it is news that they would actually speak out on the topic.
Click to expand...


The slut has apologized....  Like that makes a difference.

If you want to see it, it's here.  pMSNBC is fast scrubbing it.  See it while you can

Melissa Harris-Perry Panel Mocks Black Romney Grandchild As Token » The Right Scoop -


----------



## JimBowie1958

Edgetho said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even CNN's wading into this one. Pretty much condemned MSNBC last night on-air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is no news that even CNN is to the right of MSNBC, but it is news that they would actually speak out on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The slut has apologized....  Like that makes a difference.
> 
> If you want to see it, it's here.  pMSNBC is fast scrubbing it.  See it while you can
> 
> Melissa Harris-Perry Panel Mocks Black Romney Grandchild As Token » The Right Scoop -
Click to expand...


Just old racists being racists.


----------



## rdean

It really sums up the diversity of the Republican Party  -- can't really argue with that.

I watched that show.  It was a panel full of comedians going over all the stories of the past year.  They poked fun at everything.  But their humor was hardly malicious.  They didn't call the child a "tar baby" or the types of things you would expect the Republicans to say.






And you have to admit, one child definitely "stands out".  What's wrong with bringing attention to that?

Look at Tank.  Now there is an honest Republican:  Homosexuality, welfare, unemployment, dropouts, STD.s. obesity, fatherless children, abortion, rape, murder are not Republican values, so* thats why blacks, hispanics and gays are democrats*

I can't recall anyone on the board condemning that.  Course, I could be wrong.


----------



## JimBowie1958

rdean said:


> It really sums up the diversity of the Republican Party  -- can't really argue with that.
> 
> I watched that show.  It was a panel full of comedians going over all the stories of the past year.  They poked fun at everything.  But their humor was hardly malicious.  They didn't call the child a "tar baby" or the types of things you would expect the Republicans to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have to admit, one child definitely "stands out".  What's wrong with bringing attention to that?
> 
> Look at Tank.  Now there is an honest Republican:  Homosexuality, welfare, unemployment, dropouts, STD.s. obesity, fatherless children, abortion, rape, murder are not Republican values, so* thats why blacks, hispanics and gays are democrats*



Thank you RDean for being the token racist on the thread.


----------



## Edgetho

JimBowie1958 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really sums up the diversity of the Republican Party  -- can't really argue with that.
> 
> I watched that show.  It was a panel full of comedians going over all the stories of the past year.  They poked fun at everything.  But their humor was hardly malicious.  They didn't call the child a "tar baby" or the types of things you would expect the Republicans to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have to admit, one child definitely "stands out".  What's wrong with bringing attention to that?
> 
> Look at Tank.  Now there is an honest Republican:  Homosexuality, welfare, unemployment, dropouts, STD.s. obesity, fatherless children, abortion, rape, murder are not Republican values, so* thats why blacks, hispanics and gays are democrats*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you RDean for being the token racist on the thread.
Click to expand...


"Token?"  What the fuck do you mean, "token"?

They're ALL racists.  Especially rdouche.

Didn't you hear the laughter, the mocking, the taunting, the 'who gives a fuck' attitude in the video?  Listen, go watch it.  It's disgusting.

libturds are the most racist cocksuckers alive.

They just have the power of the press and and continuously lie about who they are.

I promise you, if that had been an FNC host, she would be fired right now.

If Roger Ailes personally had to leave his Office and finish the Show, that host would have been fired ON THE SPOT and within seconds.

dimocraps are the scum of the Earth.  Never forget that.

Never


----------



## rdean

JimBowie1958 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really sums up the diversity of the Republican Party  -- can't really argue with that.
> 
> I watched that show.  It was a panel full of comedians going over all the stories of the past year.  They poked fun at everything.  But their humor was hardly malicious.  They didn't call the child a "tar baby" or the types of things you would expect the Republicans to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have to admit, one child definitely "stands out".  What's wrong with bringing attention to that?
> 
> Look at Tank.  Now there is an honest Republican:  Homosexuality, welfare, unemployment, dropouts, STD.s. obesity, fatherless children, abortion, rape, murder are not Republican values, so* thats why blacks, hispanics and gays are democrats*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you RDean for being the token racist on the thread.
Click to expand...


When you condemn "one of these children is black"

but not

Homosexuality, welfare, unemployment, dropouts, STD.s. obesity, fatherless children, abortion, rape, murder are not Republican values, so thats why blacks, hispanics and gays are democrats

It proves there are people who "drum up" racism to deflect the conversation away from their own racist beliefs.

GOP Convention: Republican Attendees Threw Nuts At Black CNN Camerawoman, Called Her An 'Animal'


----------



## jknowgood

If obama had a son oh nevermind.


----------



## Stephanie

last month it was Bashir, now this lowlife woman

that should tell you all about that sick station

nothing but racist, bigots, some of the most hateful ignorant people ever

Shun that that station folks


----------



## jknowgood

jknowgood said:


> If obama had a son oh nevermind.



I got it! If obama had a son, he would grow up a racist. Just like rdean!


----------



## Mac1958

.

They've always had trouble controlling their hatred on MSNBC.

Imagine if there were a picture of a large black family with the dad holding a white baby, and Fox made fun of it.

Holy shit, front page news for a freakin' month.

Nasty, nasty, nasty.

.


----------



## Stephanie

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> They've always had trouble controlling their hatred on MSNBC.
> 
> Imagine if there were a picture of a large black family with the dad holding a white baby, and Fox made fun of it.
> 
> Holy shit, front page news for a freakin' month.
> 
> Nasty, nasty, nasty.
> 
> .



no kidding, where's mediamatters now?
won't hear a peep out of them about it you can bet on it


----------



## manifold

I heard that Kieran is Swahili for token.


----------



## BlackSand

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> They've always had trouble controlling their hatred on MSNBC.
> 
> Imagine if there were a picture of a large black family with the dad holding a white baby, and Fox made fun of it.
> 
> Holy shit, front page news for a freakin' month.
> 
> Nasty, nasty, nasty.
> 
> .



The only refreshing thing about MSNBC is that at least they don't hide who they are.
In the days of past we were well aware of the political slant any "news" organization possessed as they were not ashamed to identify their obvious bias.

I certainly don't put a lot of stock in what MSNBC produces and calls "news" ... But they are honest enough to express that they are Progressive Liberal in their bias.

.


----------



## blastoff

Congrats to Melissa and the other black chick on the panel; you're both ******* in my book now.


----------



## Stephanie

yeah, the people on Msnbc show us the real progressives

nothing but hateful people who has no problem spreading it on the people in this country

It's one reason we are such divided country...they really came out in force when Bush was President

now look at them under the Progressive Obama


----------



## theHawk

JimBowie1958 said:


> Sarah Palin: MSNBC ?despicable? - Lucy McCalmont - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During a segment of Melissa Harris-Perry on Sunday on the most-talked about photos of the year, the host and a panel of guests turned to the subject of a *Romney family picture that included his recently adopted grandson, Kieran Romney, who is black*.
> 
> One panelist, actress *Pia Glenn, sang one of these things is not like the other*, with another joking that it was representative of the Republican Partys lack of diversity. *It really sums up the diversity of the Republican Party, the RNC. At the convention, they find the one black person*, said comedian Dean Obeidallah.
> 
> Harris-Perry herself joked about Romneys grandson marrying the child of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West.
> 
> Palin said the leftist media has reached a new low and praised the Romneys for adopting the child.
> 
> You really need a conscience, yellow journalists. May your 2014 New Years Resolution be to find one, she added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtards are closet racists and always have been. Their posturing as antiracists since the end of WW2 has been purely for convenience sake as they needed the Civil Rights movement to break down the Christian establishment's control and replace it with a leftwing establishment supposedly based on freedom, but recent events are illustrating that illusion with the Phil Robertson, George Zimmerman and Paula Dean incidents.
> 
> As long as the libtars use their control of the federal government to buy off the leaders of the black community, one can expect black to continue to  give the libtards 90+% of their vote.
> 
> But when the libtards think they no longer need them they will likely jettison the blacks over board like they have done to evangelical groups of both races.
> 
> There has never been a libtard worth trusting since the Jacobins set the mold back in the late 1700's and they  started sending each other and their own supporters to the gallows. This is a pattern that the far left has repeated since, and genuine liberals of our day are fools to trust them.
Click to expand...


Wow, what a bunch of lowlife shitbags those MSNBC folk are.

I don't think they should apologize though, they fairly represent the progressives and their hateful bitterness towards anyone Republican.  We know the apology they gave was a hollow one, we saw what their true feelings are on the matter.


----------



## manifold

Conservatives once again demonstrate they can't take a joke.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

I must spread rep around before taking it from RDerp again.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

manifold said:


> Conservatives once again demonstrate they can't take a joke.



Oh, is that what LOLberals are calling their racism and bigotry these days?


----------



## Stephanie

So it's okey to make fun of little children for sick politics no matter what they color they are

got it,


----------



## manifold

Stephanie said:


> So it's okey to make fun of little children for sick politics no matter what they color they are
> 
> got it,



I'm pretty sure little Token will have the last laugh.

It's not like he's a retard like Trig or anything.

Or is he?


----------



## Stephanie

manifold said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's okey to make fun of little children for sick politics no matter what they color they are
> 
> got it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure little Token will have the last laugh.
> 
> It's not like he's a retard like Trig or anything.
> 
> Or is he?
Click to expand...


hopefully he doesn't turn out like you
not sure what happened in your life to make you this hateful..sad though


----------



## manifold

Stephanie said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's okey to make fun of little children for sick politics no matter what they color they are
> 
> got it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure little Token will have the last laugh.
> 
> It's not like he's a retard like Trig or anything.
> 
> Or is he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hopefully he doesn't turn out like you
Click to expand...


With the advantages he's going to have, that would be an underachievement indeed.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Conservatives once again demonstrate they can't take a joke.



Jokes are supposed to be funny.


----------



## Stephanie

manifold said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure little Token will have the last laugh.
> 
> It's not like he's a retard like Trig or anything.
> 
> Or is he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully he doesn't turn out like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the advantages he's going to have, that would be an underachievement indeed.
Click to expand...


ah, that's what's eating you up huh? how dare he be in family with money
ok


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives once again demonstrate they can't take a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokes are supposed to be funny.
Click to expand...


Point taken, it really wasn't very funny.

But it was pretty obvious that jest was the intent.


----------



## manifold

Stephanie said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully he doesn't turn out like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the advantages he's going to have, that would be an underachievement indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ah, that's what's eating you up huh? how dare he be in family with money
> ok
Click to expand...


I lack their smiles and their diamonds
I lack their happiness and love
I envy them for all those things
I never got my fair share of...

                      -Neil Peart (from "The Anarchist")


----------



## Luissa

Another reason why I stopped watching cable news. MSNBC is crap these days. 
Why they would even bring the subject up, gets me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephanie

manifold said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the advantages he's going to have, that would be an underachievement indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah, that's what's eating you up huh? how dare he be in family with money
> ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lack their smiles and their diamonds
> I lack their happiness and love
> I envy them for all those things
> I never got my fair share of...
> 
> -Neil Peart (from "The Anarchist")
Click to expand...


fit's you...still a sad way to live life in my book
But the progressives has taken that and ran with it to hurt and divide us as people and a country
people need to wake to it...


----------



## Luissa

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives once again demonstrate they can't take a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokes are supposed to be funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point taken, it really wasn't very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> But it was pretty obvious that jest was the intent.
Click to expand...



But there is a place you don't go, especially when it's a republicans child. We have seen how well that turns out. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luissa

Stephanie said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, that's what's eating you up huh? how dare he be in family with money
> 
> ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lack their smiles and their diamonds
> 
> I lack their happiness and love
> 
> I envy them for all those things
> 
> I never got my fair share of...
> 
> 
> 
> -Neil Peart (from "The Anarchist")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fit's you...still a sad way to live life in my book
> 
> But the progressives has taken that and ran with it to hurt and divide us as people and a country
> 
> people need to wake to it...
Click to expand...



Did you see what Rush said about Chelsea Clinton adopting? 
Sorry honey, this isn't one sided. You divide us just as much as the next guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulitician

Most African American Democrats are racist. I've said that for a long time. You won't find that with African American Republicans though. The Democratic Party has fomented this kind of divisive hate for many years. It's called 'Community Organizing.' She's just a sad product of her indoctrination. And of course she's a Communist. So there's always that too. Maybe her and that other NBC weirdo can hook up and have a poop-fest in each other's mouths. GE/NBC is a real disaster. Who's still watching? Who's left? A lot of scary people out there i guess. Bunch of nutters.


----------



## manifold

Stephanie said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, that's what's eating you up huh? how dare he be in family with money
> ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lack their smiles and their diamonds
> I lack their happiness and love
> I envy them for all those things
> I never got my fair share of...
> 
> -Neil Peart (from "The Anarchist")
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fit's you...still a sad way to live life in my book
> But the progressives has taken that and ran with it to hurt and divide us as people and a country
> people need to wake to it...
Click to expand...


If only I could be as even tempered and morally righteous as you.

But you shouldn't blame me, afterall it was God who made me this way.


----------



## Stephanie

manifold said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lack their smiles and their diamonds
> I lack their happiness and love
> I envy them for all those things
> I never got my fair share of...
> 
> -Neil Peart (from "The Anarchist")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fit's you...still a sad way to live life in my book
> But the progressives has taken that and ran with it to hurt and divide us as people and a country
> people need to wake to it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only I could be as even tempered and morally righteous as you.
> 
> But you shouldn't blame me, afterall it was God who made me this way.
Click to expand...


It takes a long life and a lot of practice 
give it a try


----------



## paulitician

GE/NBC: Another fine source of 'News & Information' for Communist loons. Now you really understand how and why they come off as being so damn dumb. It's pretty pathetic.


----------



## Luissa

paulitician said:


> GE/NBC: Another fine source of 'News & Information' for Communist loons. Now you really understand how and why they come off as being so damn dumb. It's pretty pathetic.




Most communist don't watch MSNBC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Well the slime over at MSLSD are back.


* Disgusting: MSNBC mocks Romney grandchild as token black
*



> An MSNBC host included a*Mitt Romney family portrait*in what she called the photos of the year, zeroing in on the race of his adopted black grandson, Kieran Romney.
> 
> The photo elicited howls of laughter from her panel and prompted one guest to mock him as the familystoken black.Everybody loves a baby picture, and this was one that really, a lot of people had emotions about this baby picture this year,*Melissa Harris-Perry*said on her show Sunday.
> 
> This is the Romney family. And, of course, there on Gov. Romneys knee is his adopted grandson, who is an African-American, adopted African-American child, Kieran Romney.After the introduction, panelist Pia Glenn sang off-camera, One of these things is not like the others, one of these things just isnt the same, then, And that little baby, front and center, would be the one, eliciting laughs and snickers.And everyone found Harris-Perrys next comment hilarious:
> 
> My goal is that in 2040, the biggest thing of the year will be the wedding between Kieran Romney and North West. Can you imagine Mitt Romney and Kanye West as in-laws?And my goal is that when 2040 comes, Kieran Romney never has to listen to this drivel.I think this picture is great, comedian Dean Obeidallah chimed in. It really sums up the diversity of the Republican party, the RNC. At the convention, they find the one black person.Watch the exchange below.



Disgusting: MSNBC mocks Romney grandchild as token black - BizPac Review


----------



## manifold

Luissa said:


> Most communist don't watch MSNBC.



You mistyped "people"


----------



## koshergrl

You won't see any of the lefty racist pukes here condemning them.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Nope, but guarantee you if this were a pundit on the right, they would be raked over the coals in the msm.


----------



## bodecea

DigitalDrifter said:


> Well the slime over at MSLSD are back.
> 
> 
> * Disgusting: MSNBC mocks Romney grandchild as token black
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An MSNBC host included a*Mitt Romney family portrait*in what she called the photos of the year, zeroing in on the race of his adopted black grandson, Kieran Romney.
> 
> The photo elicited howls of laughter from her panel and prompted one guest to mock him as the familystoken black.Everybody loves a baby picture, and this was one that really, a lot of people had emotions about this baby picture this year,*Melissa Harris-Perry*said on her show Sunday.
> 
> This is the Romney family. And, of course, there on Gov. Romneys knee is his adopted grandson, who is an African-American, adopted African-American child, Kieran Romney.After the introduction, panelist Pia Glenn sang off-camera, One of these things is not like the others, one of these things just isnt the same, then, And that little baby, front and center, would be the one, eliciting laughs and snickers.And everyone found Harris-Perrys next comment hilarious:
> 
> My goal is that in 2040, the biggest thing of the year will be the wedding between Kieran Romney and North West. Can you imagine Mitt Romney and Kanye West as in-laws?And my goal is that when 2040 comes, Kieran Romney never has to listen to this drivel.I think this picture is great, comedian Dean Obeidallah chimed in. It really sums up the diversity of the Republican party, the RNC. At the convention, they find the one black person.Watch the exchange below.
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting: MSNBC mocks Romney grandchild as token black - BizPac Review
Click to expand...


Very uncool.  Didn't know Warbler was an MSNBC personality.


----------



## Truthseeker420

koshergrl said:


> You won't see any of the lefty racist pukes here condemning them.



You guys cry wolf too many times.


----------



## TheShinyOne

That little rug rat looks just like Obama.


----------



## Plasmaball

koshergrl said:


> You won't see any of the lefty racist pukes here condemning them.



you didnt condemn phil...nor will you..you have no argument per usual.


----------



## chikenwing

Plasmaball said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won't see any of the lefty racist pukes here condemning them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you didnt condemn phil...nor will you..you have no argument per usual.
Click to expand...


No comparing the two,so your right you have no argument.


----------



## Sarah G

Nobody at MSNBC will ever say anything as stupid and racist as Megan Kelly did with the Santa/Jesus thing.


----------



## Pop23

Making light of a parents love for an adopted child is simply evil.


----------



## HenryBHough

She has now apologized.

But silence from PMSNBC.  Perhaps they approved of her initial comments and now are disapproving.  Or maybe they just learned something from wot happened to A&E.

Can  liberals learn?


----------



## RoadVirus

Someone from MSNBC made a stupid comment? Nothing new there.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Sarah G said:


> Nobody at MSNBC will ever say anything as stupid and racist as Megan Kelly did with the Santa/Jesus thing.



Lets see Hundreds of years of white Santa's and saying he is white is racist? Got any more stories to make up?


----------



## RoadVirus

Sarah G said:


> Nobody at MSNBC will ever say anything as stupid and racist as Megan Kelly did with the Santa/Jesus thing.



Saying Santa and Jesus were White was "racist"? Whatever. You Libturds need to chill out with that race card you keep tossing around.


----------



## Sarah G

HenryBHough said:


> She has now apologized.
> 
> But silence from PMSNBC.  Perhaps they approved of her initial comments and now are disapproving.  Or maybe they just learned something from wot happened to A&E.
> 
> Can  liberals learn?



What happened to A&E?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Sarah G said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has now apologized.
> 
> But silence from PMSNBC.  Perhaps they approved of her initial comments and now are disapproving.  Or maybe they just learned something from wot happened to A&E.
> 
> Can  liberals learn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to A&E?
Click to expand...


We are not interested in the opinion of pin heads that think saying Jesus and Santa are white is somehow racist.


----------



## chikenwing

Sarah G said:


> Nobody at MSNBC will ever say anything as stupid and racist as Megan Kelly did with the Santa/Jesus thing.



Really!!!??? While some have a broken moral compass ,some don't have one at all.

Mocking a child,and said child's parents,the way that it was done,was beyond pathetic,into the realm of degenerates. No comparing the two what so ever.


----------



## Yurt

they apologized

but it seems most dems who have responded in this thread tacitly supported the comments by their deflection


----------



## HenryBHough

Yea, verily.  Silence IS approval.


----------



## Plasmaball

Yurt said:


> they apologized
> 
> but it seems most dems who have responded in this thread tacitly supported the comments by their deflection



damn right, and i also support Phil's words as well, and Bashirs, but i also support the right to condemn them. Whether they are forced to apologize or not is up to them. I personally wouldnt.


----------



## Plasmaball

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has now apologized.
> 
> But silence from PMSNBC.  Perhaps they approved of her initial comments and now are disapproving.  Or maybe they just learned something from wot happened to A&E.
> 
> Can  liberals learn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to A&E?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are not interested in the opinion of pin heads that think saying Jesus and Santa are white is somehow racist.
Click to expand...


jesus isnt white and well santa who cares.


----------



## HenryBHough

It's OK, we don't expect civility from liberals.


----------



## Plasmaball

HenryBHough said:


> It's OK, we don't expect civility from liberals.



you dont deserve it short bus


----------



## HenryBHough

Thank you for the confirmation though really, none was required.


----------



## Plasmaball

its cool...funny watching you play victim as if you dont hurl insults on here as well.


----------



## HenryBHough

Not at all possible to insult liberals.  They lack the requisite intelligence to understand any that aren't out-and-out obscene.


----------



## Plasmaball

HenryBHough said:


> Not at all possible to insult liberals.  They lack the requisite intelligence to understand any that aren't out-and-out obscene.



everytime you post an opinion you insult everyones intelligence.


----------



## HenryBHough

See, you missed another one!


----------



## mack20

I think that you're playing with fire when you bring a politician's family into things, the comments were in poor taste, and I'm glad an apology was issued.

Having said that, I'm having a whole lot of trouble ginning up any sympathy for the butthurt conservatives that JUST got through with about two weeks of "FREE SPEECH!1!!!" poutrage.  Suck it up, ya pansies.


----------



## JakeStarkey

*MSNBC host mocks Romney's adopted black grandchild *

Terminate Perry and then give her terrible recommendations when asked.

This is flatly unacceptable.


----------



## Rozman

I thought kids were considered off limits with this sort of stuff.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Truthseeker420 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won't see any of the lefty racist pukes here condemning them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys cry wolf too many times.
Click to expand...


CNN called them on it, which at least proves that we recognize racism when it is blatant, even if we can't hear the dog whistle.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Plasmaball said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won't see any of the lefty racist pukes here condemning them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you didnt condemn phil...nor will you..you have no argument per usual.
Click to expand...


You did, yet you are defending these people. I, on the other hand, am not condemning anyone, just mocking the double standard.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sarah G said:


> Nobody at MSNBC will ever say anything as stupid and racist as Megan Kelly did with the Santa/Jesus thing.



Usual brilliant response from the peanut gallery.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Plasmaball said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> they apologized
> 
> but it seems most dems who have responded in this thread tacitly supported the comments by their deflection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn right, and i also support Phil's words as well, and Bashirs, but i also support the right to condemn them. Whether they are forced to apologize or not is up to them. I personally wouldnt.
Click to expand...


You cannot simultaneously support people who say offensive things and support condemning them for saying it. Liberals used to understand that, then they got power.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Plasmaball said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to A&E?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not interested in the opinion of pin heads that think saying Jesus and Santa are white is somehow racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jesus isnt white and well santa who cares.
Click to expand...


How do you know what color he is? Do you see him? Does he whisper in your ear to tell you what to do?


----------



## JakeStarkey

I remember when folks went after Chelsea as well.

Some people are arseholes.


----------



## JimH52

Tasteless and crass...


----------



## JimH52

Yurt said:


> they apologized
> 
> but it seems most dems who have responded in this thread tacitly supported the comments by their deflection



Twitter don't cut it to me.  She should call Romney and apologize.  Kids are off limits.


----------



## JoeB131

HenryBHough said:


> She has now apologized.
> 
> But silence from PMSNBC.  Perhaps they approved of her initial comments and now are disapproving.  Or maybe they just learned something from wot happened to A&E.
> 
> Can  liberals learn?



Or maybe she shouldn't apologize for something someone else said. 

It was a panelist who made the crack about the Romney family. 

Of course, that poor black kid is going to grow up in a family of cultists who think dark skin is a curse from God... being made fun of on a TV show is probably the least of her problems...


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Did anyone read what one of the panelists specifically said ?



> One of these things is not like the others, one of these things just isnt the same, panelist Pia Glenn offered as a caption for the photo, which the Romneys tweeted on Christmas Eve. (Lyrics of the original Sesame Street song are, One of these things just doesnt belong.)
> 
> And that little baby, front and center, would be the one, Glenn said.




"One of these things". Wow, nice.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

JoeB131 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has now apologized.
> 
> But silence from PMSNBC.  Perhaps they approved of her initial comments and now are disapproving.  Or maybe they just learned something from wot happened to A&E.
> 
> Can  liberals learn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe she shouldn't apologize for something someone else said.
> 
> It was a panelist who made the crack about the Romney family.
> 
> Of course, that poor black kid is going to grow up in a family of cultists who think dark skin is a curse from God... being made fun of on a TV show is probably the least of her problems...
Click to expand...


You know, you're such a dick.


----------



## mack20

Sorry, all I can see in that picture is how that kid on the far left is throwing some serious shade at the photographer with that side-eye.


----------



## Vox

Plasmaball said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to A&E?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not interested in the opinion of pin heads that think saying Jesus and Santa are white is somehow racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus isnt white and well santa who cares.
Click to expand...


yes, He Is. And St. Nicholas is also white. Deal with it.


----------



## JoeB131

DigitalDrifter said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has now apologized.
> 
> But silence from PMSNBC.  Perhaps they approved of her initial comments and now are disapproving.  Or maybe they just learned something from wot happened to A&E.
> 
> Can  liberals learn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe she shouldn't apologize for something someone else said.
> 
> It was a panelist who made the crack about the Romney family.
> 
> Of course, that poor black kid is going to grow up in a family of cultists who think dark skin is a curse from God... being made fun of on a TV show is probably the least of her problems...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, you're such a dick.
Click to expand...


Just stating the obvious. 

Utah has the highest rate of teen suicide in the country...  and the highest level of anti-depressent prescriptions...  

That kid would be better off being raised by feral wolves than Mormons.


----------



## HenryBHough

Wow, that the left can do this certainly provides cover for anyone who wants to do a little mockery of The New Messiah's happy little offspring!

Equality, y'know......


----------



## LeadRoundNose

I'm sure the libs would have rather that child have been aborted (preferably at taxpayer's expense) than be adopted by the Romney's.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe she shouldn't apologize for something someone else said.
> 
> It was a panelist who made the crack about the Romney family.
> 
> Of course, that poor black kid is going to grow up in a family of cultists who think dark skin is a curse from God... being made fun of on a TV show is probably the least of her problems...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you're such a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just stating the obvious.
> 
> Utah has the highest rate of teen suicide in the country...  and the highest level of anti-depressent prescriptions...
> 
> That kid would be better off being raised by feral wolves than Mormons.
Click to expand...


The fact that  you can pull shit out of your ass does not mean you can call it a statistic.


----------



## rdean

rdean said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really sums up the diversity of the Republican Party  -- can't really argue with that.
> 
> I watched that show.  It was a panel full of comedians going over all the stories of the past year.  They poked fun at everything.  But their humor was hardly malicious.  They didn't call the child a "tar baby" or the types of things you would expect the Republicans to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have to admit, one child definitely "stands out".  What's wrong with bringing attention to that?
> 
> Look at Tank.  Now there is an honest Republican:  Homosexuality, welfare, unemployment, dropouts, STD.s. obesity, fatherless children, abortion, rape, murder are not Republican values, so* thats why blacks, hispanics and gays are democrats*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you RDean for being the token racist on the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you condemn "one of these children is black"
> 
> but not
> 
> Homosexuality, welfare, unemployment, dropouts, STD.s. obesity, fatherless children, abortion, rape, murder are not Republican values, so thats why blacks, hispanics and gays are democrats
> 
> It proves there are people who "drum up" racism to deflect the conversation away from their own racist beliefs.
> 
> GOP Convention: Republican Attendees Threw Nuts At Black CNN Camerawoman, Called Her An 'Animal'
Click to expand...


Look at these people deflect.  Their party is 90% white for a reason.  They attack school lunches and daycare and cut food stamps for children and try to keep children from health care and indulge in voter suppression and all of that targeting blacks and have the nerve to call others "racist".


----------



## Jughead

> During a segment of Melissa Harris-Perry on Sunday on the most-talked about photos of the year, the host and a panel of guests turned to the subject of a Romney family picture that included his recently adopted grandson, Kieran Romney, who is black.
> 
> One panelist, actress Pia Glenn, sang one of these things is not like the other, with another joking that it was representative of the Republican Partys lack of diversity. It really sums up the diversity of the Republican Party, the RNC. At the convention, they find the one black person, said comedian Dean Obeidallah.
> 
> Harris-Perry herself joked about Romneys grandson marrying the child of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West.


Good Heavens! I hope these folks realize that ridiculing someone in this manner will have long lasting effects. This poor child did not deserve to be in the spotlight this way.


----------



## rdean

Jughead said:


> During a segment of &#8220;Melissa Harris-Perry&#8221; on Sunday on the most-talked about photos of the year, the host and a panel of guests turned to the subject of a Romney family picture that included his recently adopted grandson, Kieran Romney, who is black.
> 
> One panelist, actress Pia Glenn, sang &#8220;one of these things is not like the other,&#8221; with another joking that it was representative of the Republican Party&#8217;s lack of diversity. &#8220;It really sums up the diversity of the Republican Party, the RNC. At the convention, they find the one black person,&#8221; said comedian Dean Obeidallah.
> 
> Harris-Perry herself joked about Romney&#8217;s grandson marrying the child of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Heavens! I hope these folks realize that ridiculing someone in this manner will have long lasting effects. This poor child did not deserve to be in the spotlight this way.
Click to expand...


So can you point out this terrible ridicule?  What is the horrible thing they said about this child?  No one seems to know.  They just know it was said.
And I do want to point out this was a table of comedians.  Not "pundits".  All the guests at the table make their living in comedy clubs, not in politics.  They were reviewing the year and the addition of a black child to an all white family is noteworthy.  Especially when many Mormons believe being black is the mark of Cain and black people shouldn't be allowed in their church.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

I had no idea it was possible to adopt a grandson.


----------



## edthecynic

JimBowie1958 said:


> Sarah Palin: MSNBC ?despicable? - Lucy McCalmont - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During a segment of &#8220;Melissa Harris-Perry&#8221; on Sunday on the most-talked about photos of the year, the host and a panel of guests turned to the subject of a *Romney family picture that included his recently adopted grandson, Kieran Romney, who is black*.
> 
> One panelist, actress *Pia Glenn, sang &#8220;one of these things is not like the other*,&#8221; with another joking that it was representative of the Republican Party&#8217;s lack of diversity. &#8220;*It really sums up the diversity of the Republican Party, the RNC. At the convention, they find the one black person*,&#8221; said comedian Dean Obeidallah.
> 
> Harris-Perry herself joked about Romney&#8217;s grandson marrying the child of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West.
> 
> Palin said the &#8220;leftist media&#8221; has reached a &#8220;new low&#8221; and praised the Romneys for adopting the child.
> 
> &#8220;You really need a conscience, yellow journalists. May your 2014 New Year&#8217;s Resolution be to find one,&#8221; she added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtards are closet racists and always have been. Their posturing as antiracists since the end of WW2 has been purely for convenience sake as they needed the Civil Rights movement to break down the Christian establishment's control and replace it with a leftwing establishment supposedly based on freedom, but recent events are illustrating that illusion with the Phil Robertson, George Zimmerman and Paula Dean incidents.
> 
> As long as the libtars use their control of the federal government to buy off the leaders of the black community, one can expect black to continue to  give the libtards 90+% of their vote.
> 
> But when the libtards think they no longer need them they will likely jettison the blacks over board like they have done to evangelical groups of both races.
> 
> There has never been a libtard worth trusting since the Jacobins set the mold back in the late 1700's and they  started sending each other and their own supporters to the gallows. This is a pattern that the far left has repeated since, and genuine liberals of our day are fools to trust them.
Click to expand...


Only racist GOP hate radio hosts are allowed to mock the adoption of black children. Doesn't everyone know that by now?????

 &#8220;So, Chelsea decided to adopt* a child from Africa* because of her father&#8217;s bad heart and Hillary, her mother, fell down. Nothing to do with the fact that this *is the latest fashion accessory* for elite liberals &#8211; particularly of the Hollywood variety. Nothing to do with that at all&#8221; 
-Rush Limbaugh


----------



## edthecynic

Stephanie said:


> So it's okey to make fun of little children for sick politics no matter what they color they are
> 
> got it,



But only if you are CON$ervoFascist!

So, Chelsea decided to adopt* a child from Africa* because of her fathers bad heart and Hillary, her mother, fell down. Nothing to do with the fact that this *is the latest fashion accessory* for elite liberals  particularly of the Hollywood variety. Nothing to do with that at all 
-Rush Limbaugh


----------



## JoeB131

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you're such a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stating the obvious.
> 
> Utah has the highest rate of teen suicide in the country...  and the highest level of anti-depressent prescriptions...
> 
> That kid would be better off being raised by feral wolves than Mormons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that  you can pull shit out of your ass does not mean you can call it a statistic.
Click to expand...


True....

but I'm usually right on the money.  Unlike a guy who claims t hat Houston has one fifth the murders Chicago has and when called on it, can only provide a state showing it to be proportional to their relative populations. 

Read more at Utah at center of 'suicide belt'; youth suicide rate troubling | ksl.com



> SALT LAKE CITY  Utah ranks in the top 10 for suicide  the region is known as the "suicide belt." But an even more concerning statistic is that the state is ranked fifth for youth suicides.
> 
> In 2012, Utah lost 23 youths ages 1017. There have already been 18 youth suicides in 2013 in Utah. That is an especially tough statistic for the state official who has to investigate these deaths.






Study Finds Utah Leads Nation in Antidepressant Use - Los Angeles Times



> SALT LAKE CITY  Doctors here have for years talked about the widespread use of antidepressants in the state. But there was no hard evidence until a national study that tracked drug prescriptions came to an unexpected conclusion:
> 
> Antidepressant drugs are prescribed in Utah more often than in any other state, at a rate nearly twice the national average.



Although, honestly, if I had to live my life with fucking Mormons all the time, I'd be pretty depressed, too.


----------



## JoeB131

Edgetho said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even CNN's wading into this one. Pretty much condemned MSNBC last night on-air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is no news that even CNN is to the right of MSNBC, but it is news that they would actually speak out on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The slut has apologized....  Like that makes a difference.
> 
> If you want to see it, it's here.  pMSNBC is fast scrubbing it.  See it while you can
> 
> Melissa Harris-Perry Panel Mocks Black Romney Grandchild As Token » The Right Scoop -
Click to expand...


Should point out that same segment had three pictures of Obama that they made fun of him. 

To the point, Mitt Romney belongs to a whackadoodle cult that teaches Dark Skin is a curse from God and didn't allow blacks to become full members until 1979.  

That kid is going to have much bigger problems than someone on MSNBC made a joke about him (or her.)


----------



## JoeB131

Stephanie said:


> So it's okey to make fun of little children for sick politics no matter what they color they are
> 
> got it,



No one was making fun of the kid.


----------



## skookerasbil

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just stating the obvious.
> 
> Utah has the highest rate of teen suicide in the country...  and the highest level of anti-depressent prescriptions...
> 
> That kid would be better off being raised by feral wolves than Mormons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that  you can pull shit out of your ass does not mean you can call it a statistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True....
> 
> but I'm usually right on the money.  Unlike a guy who claims t hat Houston has one fifth the murders Chicago has and when called on it, can only provide a state showing it to be proportional to their relative populations.
> 
> Read more at Utah at center of 'suicide belt'; youth suicide rate troubling | ksl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SALT LAKE CITY  Utah ranks in the top 10 for suicide  the region is known as the "suicide belt." But an even more concerning statistic is that the state is ranked fifth for youth suicides.
> 
> In 2012, Utah lost 23 youths ages 1017. There have already been 18 youth suicides in 2013 in Utah. That is an especially tough statistic for the state official who has to investigate these deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Study Finds Utah Leads Nation in Antidepressant Use - Los Angeles Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SALT LAKE CITY  Doctors here have for years talked about the widespread use of antidepressants in the state. But there was no hard evidence until a national study that tracked drug prescriptions came to an unexpected conclusion:
> 
> Antidepressant drugs are prescribed in Utah more often than in any other state, at a rate nearly twice the national average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Although, honestly, if I had to live my life with fucking Mormons all the time, I'd be pretty depressed, too.
Click to expand...





That's right s0n......you're always spot on right on the money!!


----------



## FJO

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives once again demonstrate they can't take a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokes are supposed to be funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point taken, it really wasn't very funny.
> 
> But it was pretty obvious that jest was the intent.
Click to expand...


Was your intent jest when you referred to Sarah Palin's baby as a "retard"?


----------



## jknowgood

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe she shouldn't apologize for something someone else said.
> 
> It was a panelist who made the crack about the Romney family.
> 
> Of course, that poor black kid is going to grow up in a family of cultists who think dark skin is a curse from God... being made fun of on a TV show is probably the least of her problems...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you're such a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just stating the obvious.
> 
> Utah has the highest rate of teen suicide in the country...  and the highest level of anti-depressent prescriptions...
> 
> That kid would be better off being raised by feral wolves than Mormons.
Click to expand...


Actually he would be worse off if he was raised by two liberal gay people. If he didn't totally agree with their lifestyle, to them he would be a redneck, racist, homophobe, uncle  tom.


----------



## JimBowie1958

edthecynic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's okey to make fun of little children for sick politics no matter what they color they are
> 
> got it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But only if you are CON$ervoFascist!
Click to expand...


Ah, so MSNBC is conservofascist.

Yeah, right.


----------



## Sarah G

I think before we go any further, we should get the board racists to weigh in.  You all don't give a shit what is said about Blacks or Romney usually, why this time?

Don't bother, I already know.

For the record nobody is making fun of the cute kid only the one who's lap he or she is sitting on.  You know, the one who has the binders full of women.  How many stupid things did that guy say when he was running for president?  Anyone ever get a count on that?


----------



## jon_berzerk

JimBowie1958 said:


> Sarah Palin: MSNBC ?despicable? - Lucy McCalmont - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During a segment of Melissa Harris-Perry on Sunday on the most-talked about photos of the year, the host and a panel of guests turned to the subject of a *Romney family picture that included his recently adopted grandson, Kieran Romney, who is black*.
> 
> One panelist, actress *Pia Glenn, sang one of these things is not like the other*, with another joking that it was representative of the Republican Partys lack of diversity. *It really sums up the diversity of the Republican Party, the RNC. At the convention, they find the one black person*, said comedian Dean Obeidallah.
> 
> Harris-Perry herself joked about Romneys grandson marrying the child of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West.
> 
> Palin said the leftist media has reached a new low and praised the Romneys for adopting the child.
> 
> You really need a conscience, yellow journalists. May your 2014 New Years Resolution be to find one, she added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtards are closet racists and always have been. Their posturing as antiracists since the end of WW2 has been purely for convenience sake as they needed the Civil Rights movement to break down the Christian establishment's control and replace it with a leftwing establishment supposedly based on freedom, but recent events are illustrating that illusion with the Phil Robertson, George Zimmerman and Paula Dean incidents.
> 
> As long as the libtars use their control of the federal government to buy off the leaders of the black community, one can expect black to continue to  give the libtards 90+% of their vote.
> 
> But when the libtards think they no longer need them they will likely jettison the blacks over board like they have done to evangelical groups of both races.
> 
> There has never been a libtard worth trusting since the Jacobins set the mold back in the late 1700's and they  started sending each other and their own supporters to the gallows. This is a pattern that the far left has repeated since, and genuine liberals of our day are fools to trust them.
Click to expand...


that is usually how msnbc spends their time 

whats new about that


----------



## rdean

edthecynic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's okey to make fun of little children for sick politics no matter what they color they are
> 
> got it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But only if you are CON$ervoFascist!
> 
> So, Chelsea decided to adopt* a child from Africa* because of her fathers bad heart and Hillary, her mother, fell down. Nothing to do with the fact that this *is the latest fashion accessory* for elite liberals  particularly of the Hollywood variety. Nothing to do with that at all
> -Rush Limbaugh
Click to expand...


I bet Rush was defended by the very same people here who are screaming "racist" for pointing out that a Mormon adopted a baby carrying the original sin, the Mark of Cain.   Oh wait, Mormons stopped believing that when their tax exemption was threatened.  Now blacks are OK.


----------



## manifold

I previously made a joke that Kieran means "Token" in Swahili.

But the truth is actually funnier...

It actually means "black" or "dark one"


----------



## paulitician

Racists are Racists. And unfortunately, most African American Democrats are racist. That's just the way it is these days. Here's a good man who adopts an African American child, yet hateful bigots like this NBC nutter still go on hating. And this also shows NBC's sad desperation. I mean come on, still banging on Romney? Seriously? My God, the Election's been over for awhile. Still trying to make him their 'Evil Boogeyman.' Pretty sad stuff. GE/NBC is a joke at this point.


----------



## Sarah G

paulitician said:


> Racists are Racists. And unfortunately, most African American Democrats are racist. That's just the way it is these days. Here's a good man who adopts an African American child, yet hateful bigots like this NBC nutter still go on hating. And this also shows NBC's sad desperation. I mean come on, still banging on Romney? Seriously? My God, the Election's been over for awhile. Still trying to make him their 'Evil Boogeyman.' Pretty sad stuff. GE/NBC is a joke at this point.



And most posters named paulitician are idiots...  Go figure.


----------



## paulitician

Sarah G said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racists are Racists. And unfortunately, most African American Democrats are racist. That's just the way it is these days. Here's a good man who adopts an African American child, yet hateful bigots like this NBC nutter still go on hating. And this also shows NBC's sad desperation. I mean come on, still banging on Romney? Seriously? My God, the Election's been over for awhile. Still trying to make him their 'Evil Boogeyman.' Pretty sad stuff. GE/NBC is a joke at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And most posters named paulitician are idiots...  Go figure.
Click to expand...


Let me guess, you're one of the few hundred loyal nutters left still watching the NBC shite? Safe guess?


----------



## JoeB131

paulitician said:


> Racists are Racists. And unfortunately, most African American Democrats are racist. That's just the way it is these days. Here's a good man who adopts an African American child, yet hateful bigots like this NBC nutter still go on hating. And this also shows NBC's sad desperation. I mean come on, still banging on Romney? Seriously? My God, the Election's been over for awhile. Still trying to make him their 'Evil Boogeyman.' Pretty sad stuff. GE/NBC is a joke at this point.



You can never really bash Mitt Romney enough.  The guy made his fortune fucking over working people of all colors. 

And again, given the fact that Mormons see dark skin as a curse from God and they didn't let blacks into the church until 1978, I'm really not seeing them as doing this kid any favors.


----------



## paulitician

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racists are Racists. And unfortunately, most African American Democrats are racist. That's just the way it is these days. Here's a good man who adopts an African American child, yet hateful bigots like this NBC nutter still go on hating. And this also shows NBC's sad desperation. I mean come on, still banging on Romney? Seriously? My God, the Election's been over for awhile. Still trying to make him their 'Evil Boogeyman.' Pretty sad stuff. GE/NBC is a joke at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can never really bash Mitt Romney enough.  The guy made his fortune fucking over working people of all colors.
> 
> And again, given the fact that Mormons see dark skin as a curse from God and they didn't let blacks into the church until 1978, I'm really not seeing them as doing this kid any favors.
Click to expand...


He's a far better person than you and this racist NBC douche are. He's a good man. But regardless, still banging on the guy after the Election's been over for so long, is just loony desperation. GE/NBC has now officially become a sad joke.


----------



## Truthseeker420

paulitician said:


> Racists are Racists. And unfortunately, most African American Democrats are racist. That's just the way it is these days. Here's a good man who adopts an African American child, yet hateful bigots like this NBC nutter still go on hating. And this also shows NBC's sad desperation. I mean come on, still banging on Romney? Seriously? My God, the Election's been over for awhile. Still trying to make him their 'Evil Boogeyman.' Pretty sad stuff. GE/NBC is a joke at this point.



They didn't hate on anybody and making fun of Romney is not bigotry.


----------



## koshergrl

DigitalDrifter said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has now apologized.
> 
> But silence from PMSNBC.  Perhaps they approved of her initial comments and now are disapproving.  Or maybe they just learned something from wot happened to A&E.
> 
> Can  liberals learn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe she shouldn't apologize for something someone else said.
> 
> It was a panelist who made the crack about the Romney family.
> 
> Of course, that poor black kid is going to grow up in a family of cultists who think dark skin is a curse from God... being made fun of on a TV show is probably the least of her problems...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, you're such a dick.
Click to expand...


Also a racist and a segregationalist.

No wonder he can't keep a job. What a huge liability to any employer.


----------



## Sarah G

paulitician said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racists are Racists. And unfortunately, most African American Democrats are racist. That's just the way it is these days. Here's a good man who adopts an African American child, yet hateful bigots like this NBC nutter still go on hating. And this also shows NBC's sad desperation. I mean come on, still banging on Romney? Seriously? My God, the Election's been over for awhile. Still trying to make him their 'Evil Boogeyman.' Pretty sad stuff. GE/NBC is a joke at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And most posters named paulitician are idiots...  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me guess, you're one of the few hundred loyal nutters left still watching the NBC shite? Safe guess?
Click to expand...


Simply responding to your lying post, don't go off the deep end, guy.  Suck it up, you get what you give around here.


----------



## paulitician

Sarah G said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> And most posters named paulitician are idiots...  Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, you're one of the few hundred loyal nutters left still watching the NBC shite? Safe guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simply responding to your lying post, don't go off the deep end, guy.  Suck it up, you get what you give around here.
Click to expand...


Huh whaa?


----------



## manifold

paulitician said:


> Here's a good man who adopts an African American child.



Which "good" man are you talking about?


----------



## JoeB131

koshergrl said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe she shouldn't apologize for something someone else said.
> 
> It was a panelist who made the crack about the Romney family.
> 
> Of course, that poor black kid is going to grow up in a family of cultists who think dark skin is a curse from God... being made fun of on a TV show is probably the least of her problems...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you're such a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also a racist and a segregationalist.
> 
> No wonder he can't keep a job. What a huge liability to any employer.
Click to expand...


Yawn, you forgot to whine about porn again... because you can't stop thinking about the porn.  

Anyway, back in the real world, studies have shown that children raised in "transracial" environments often have problems.  

Black Kids in White Houses by Jen Graves - Seattle Features - The Stranger, Seattle's Only Newspaper

And those are kids not raised by batshit crazy cultists


----------



## koshergrl

As I said.

Racist, segregationalist, unemployed porn addict. Thanks for reminding me! My gag reflex hadn't been triggered yet today...


----------



## JoeB131

koshergrl said:


> As I said.
> 
> Racist, segregationalist, unemployed porn addict. Thanks for reminding me! My gag reflex hadn't been triggered yet today...



And in your line of work, you probably need to suppress your gag reflex...


----------



## Sarah G

JoeB131 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you're such a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a racist and a segregationalist.
> 
> No wonder he can't keep a job. What a huge liability to any employer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn, you forgot to whine about porn again... because you can't stop thinking about the porn.
> 
> Anyway, back in the real world, studies have shown that children raised in "transracial" environments often have problems.
> 
> Black Kids in White Houses by Jen Graves - Seattle Features - The Stranger, Seattle's Only Newspaper
> 
> And those are kids not raised by batshit crazy cultists
Click to expand...


Transracial and also extreme religious environments.  That kid is definately going to rebel.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just stating the obvious.
> 
> Utah has the highest rate of teen suicide in the country...  and the highest level of anti-depressent prescriptions...
> 
> That kid would be better off being raised by feral wolves than Mormons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that  you can pull shit out of your ass does not mean you can call it a statistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True....
> 
> but I'm usually right on the money.  Unlike a guy who claims t hat Houston has one fifth the murders Chicago has and when called on it, can only provide a state showing it to be proportional to their relative populations.
> 
> Read more at Utah at center of 'suicide belt'; youth suicide rate troubling | ksl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SALT LAKE CITY &#8212; Utah ranks in the top 10 for suicide &#8212; the region is known as the "suicide belt." But an even more concerning statistic is that the state is ranked fifth for youth suicides.
> 
> In 2012, Utah lost 23 youths ages 10&#8211;17. There have already been 18 youth suicides in 2013 in Utah. That is an especially tough statistic for the state official who has to investigate these deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Study Finds Utah Leads Nation in Antidepressant Use - Los Angeles Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SALT LAKE CITY &#8212; Doctors here have for years talked about the widespread use of antidepressants in the state. But there was no hard evidence until a national study that tracked drug prescriptions came to an unexpected conclusion:
> 
> Antidepressant drugs are prescribed in Utah more often than in any other state, at a rate nearly twice the national average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Although, honestly, if I had to live my life with fucking Mormons all the time, I'd be pretty depressed, too.
Click to expand...


I get it, in order to prove that you were correct when you said that Utah leads the country in suicides, despite the fact that Alaska has a much higher rate, you point to a study that shows that states that get a lot of snow have higher suicide rates. 

In other words, that stuff you pulled out of your ass is still looks, and smells, like s*!%. You can call it a statistic if you want, but...


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sarah G said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also a racist and a segregationalist.
> 
> No wonder he can't keep a job. What a huge liability to any employer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn, you forgot to whine about porn again... because you can't stop thinking about the porn.
> 
> Anyway, back in the real world, studies have shown that children raised in "transracial" environments often have problems.
> 
> Black Kids in White Houses by Jen Graves - Seattle Features - The Stranger, Seattle's Only Newspaper
> 
> And those are kids not raised by batshit crazy cultists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transracial and also extreme religious environments.  That kid is definately going to rebel.
Click to expand...


Is that because he is black, or is it because you are an idiot?


----------



## koshergrl

This is a great thread. It highlights the leftist prejudice against Christians, mormons, and blacks.

love it.


----------



## Sarah G

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn, you forgot to whine about porn again... because you can't stop thinking about the porn.
> 
> Anyway, back in the real world, studies have shown that children raised in "transracial" environments often have problems.
> 
> Black Kids in White Houses by Jen Graves - Seattle Features - The Stranger, Seattle's Only Newspaper
> 
> And those are kids not raised by batshit crazy cultists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transracial and also extreme religious environments.  That kid is definately going to rebel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that because he is black, or is it because you are an idiot?
Click to expand...


Como, you can figure this out if you follow along.  I just know you can.


----------



## koshergrl

I would love to know how much interaction you've had with the 'extremist" mormons, sarhag. I've had a lot of interaction with them..my grandparents were mormon, and I have many relatives and friends, as well as coworkers, who are mormons.

They all adhere to traditional values..unlike the mother (you) who refers to her son as an asshole and seems to be proud of the fact that she can't stand him, and who apparently thinks that white families shouldn't adopt black children (though I'm sure you would insist that it's racist for OTHER people to distinguish between the races when it comes to adoption). I think I prefer their brand of extremism to yours any day of the week.


----------



## Sarah G

koshergrl said:


> I would love to know how much interaction you've had with the 'extremist" mormons, sarhag. I've had a lot of interaction with them..my grandparents were mormon, and I have many relatives and friends, as well as coworkers, who are mormons.
> 
> They all adhere to traditional values..unlike the mother (you) who refers to her son as an asshole and seems to be proud of the fact that she can't stand him, and who apparently thinks that white families shouldn't adopt black children (though I'm sure you would insist that it's racist for OTHER people to distinguish between the races when it comes to adoption). I think I prefer their brand of extremism to yours any day of the week.



Are you drunk?  I don't even have a son, asshole.

Lardass.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh I must have confused you with some other extremist asshole. Boop, perhaps.

Anyway, how many Mormons have you interacted with? Is the entire state of Utah *extremist*?


----------



## Sarah G

And btw, I couldn't care less about your personal life.  Not many here do.


----------



## edthecynic

rdean said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's okey to make fun of little children for sick politics no matter what they color they are
> 
> got it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But only if you are CON$ervoFascist!
> 
> So, Chelsea decided to adopt* a child from Africa* because of her fathers bad heart and Hillary, her mother, fell down. Nothing to do with the fact that this *is the latest fashion accessory* for elite liberals  particularly of the Hollywood variety. Nothing to do with that at all
> -Rush Limbaugh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet Rush was defended by the very same people here who are screaming "racist" for pointing out that a Mormon adopted a baby carrying the original sin, the Mark of Cain.   Oh wait, Mormons stopped believing that when their tax exemption was threatened.  Now blacks are OK.
Click to expand...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/7014645-post28.html



PredFan said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All bullshit aside, if the basic facts of the case are accurate (i.e., Chelsea Clinton adopting a black African baby), Limbaugh's point is quite valid.
> 
> Chelsea Clinton has chosen to do a trendy, self-aggrandizing, cheap, politically motivated, stupid stunt.  And it is national "news."  If adopting a child in need was her true motivation, there is a real possibility that such a child could be found among the 300+ million residents of the U.S. fucking A.  Especially if you are the politically connected daughter of an ex-President.
> 
> Limbaugh's contempt is well-warranted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
Click to expand...


----------



## koshergrl

How many Mormons do you know, sarhag? You refer to them as *extremists*...you  must have a point of reference. Share it. What makes them *extremist*...and you...not?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

koshergrl said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe she shouldn't apologize for something someone else said.
> 
> It was a panelist who made the crack about the Romney family.
> 
> Of course, that poor black kid is going to grow up in a family of cultists who think dark skin is a curse from God... being made fun of on a TV show is probably the least of her problems...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you're such a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also a racist and a segregationalist.
> 
> No wonder he can't keep a job. What a huge liability to any employer.
Click to expand...


Joe's a segregationist ? Interesting.


----------



## Plasmaball

koshergrl said:


> I would love to know how much interaction you've had with the 'extremist" mormons, sarhag. I've had a lot of interaction with them..my grandparents were mormon, and I have many relatives and friends, as well as coworkers, who are mormons.
> 
> They all adhere to traditional values..unlike the mother (you) who refers to her son as an asshole and seems to be proud of the fact that she can't stand him, and who apparently thinks that white families shouldn't adopt black children (though I'm sure you would insist that it's racist for OTHER people to distinguish between the races when it comes to adoption). I think I prefer their brand of extremism to yours any day of the week.



No you havent. Stop lying.


----------



## jknowgood

Okay sarah and joe, since a white couple shouldn't adopt a black child by your reasearch. So your against a gay or lesbian couple doing the same?


----------



## JimBowie1958

paulitician said:


> Racists are Racists. And unfortunately, most African American Democrats are racist. That's just the way it is these days. Here's a good man who adopts an African American child, yet hateful bigots like this NBC nutter still go on hating. And this also shows NBC's sad desperation. I mean come on, still banging on Romney? Seriously? My God, the Election's been over for awhile. Still trying to make him their 'Evil Boogeyman.' Pretty sad stuff. GE/NBC is a joke at this point.



Racism has been a game the Dimbocraps have played since the founding of our country; historical FACT.


----------



## koshergrl

And it's hateful to call homos...homos...but it's okay to call Phil Robertson a stupid redneck, and to attack Mormons as *extremists*...and to discourage the adoption of non-white babies.

This is the rundown...it's racist to adopt a black baby, and it's extremist to admit your adherence to any form of Christianity. Robertson is *hateful* for spouting biblical verse, and the Romney's are *extremists* because they're Mormon.

Got it?


----------



## koshergrl

Oh, and it's perfectly acceptable to make fun of black children who have been adopted into well-to-do Christian families...and to perpetuate the myth that a black child can't possibly be happy in a white family.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sarah G said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transracial and also extreme religious environments.  That kid is definately going to rebel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because he is black, or is it because you are an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Como, you can figure this out if you follow along.  I just know you can.
Click to expand...


I was giving you a chance to back away from your hatred of blacks.


----------



## koshergrl

And Christians. She's got some serious antipathy there.

It has to give her ulcers.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

jknowgood said:


> Okay sarah and joe, since a white couple shouldn't adopt a black child by your reasearch. So your against a gay or lesbian couple doing the same?



Guess they would just rather see them become gangbangers in the hood.


----------



## koshergrl

That's racist!


----------



## JoeB131

koshergrl said:


> This is a great thread. It highlights the leftist prejudice against Christians, mormons, and blacks.
> 
> love it.



Yup, because if think a black kid won't do well in a whacky cult that thinks his dark skin is a curse from God, it must be because we are prejudiced. 

An untold story.  In Utah, the Mormons have a very bad habit of swooping in on poor people and stealing their kids to increase the size of the cult.  


The Mormon Curtain - LDS SOCIAL SERVICES

Keep in mind, Mitt Romney was the guy who attempted to talk a single mother into giving up her kid for adoption.


----------



## JoeB131

koshergrl said:


> And it's hateful to call homos...homos...but it's okay to call Phil Robertson a stupid redneck, and to attack Mormons as *extremists*...and to discourage the adoption of non-white babies.
> 
> This is the rundown...it's racist to adopt a black baby, and it's extremist to admit your adherence to any form of Christianity. Robertson is *hateful* for spouting biblical verse, and the Romney's are *extremists* because they're Mormon.
> 
> Got it?



Robertson and his family call eachother "rednecks" on their show, so I'm not seeing the problem with calling him a redneck.  The one episode I had to sit through, where they made a "redneck water slide" to a pond because Jase (the germaphobic son) didn't want his kids going to the public water park.  

As for the Mormons. 

They believe that God will establish a theocracy in America.  They believe thta dark skin is a curse from God. It's in their fake bible.


----------



## Stephanie

PmsNbc is so in the gutter they have nothing better to do than dig up Romney who we haven't hardly from since he ran for President and make fun of his family having a black baby in it...

Before that it was Palin (who is in no Political office) they dug up what she said and wanting to shit in her mouth and piss in her eye

progressives are Nasty people PmsNbc is nothing but gutter trash


----------



## jknowgood

JoeB131 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's hateful to call homos...homos...but it's okay to call Phil Robertson a stupid redneck, and to attack Mormons as *extremists*...and to discourage the adoption of non-white babies.
> 
> This is the rundown...it's racist to adopt a black baby, and it's extremist to admit your adherence to any form of Christianity. Robertson is *hateful* for spouting biblical verse, and the Romney's are *extremists* because they're Mormon.
> 
> Got it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson and his family call eachother "rednecks" on their show, so I'm not seeing the problem with calling him a redneck.  The one episode I had to sit through, where they made a "redneck water slide" to a pond because Jase (the germaphobic son) didn't want his kids going to the public water park.
> 
> As for the Mormons.
> 
> They believe that God will establish a theocracy in America.  They believe thta dark skin is a curse from God. It's in their fake bible.
Click to expand...


******* call each other *******, does that make it right?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JoeB131 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great thread. It highlights the leftist prejudice against Christians, mormons, and blacks.
> 
> love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, because if think a black kid won't do well in a whacky cult that thinks his dark skin is a curse from God, it must be because we are prejudiced.
> 
> An untold story.  In Utah, the Mormons have a very bad habit of swooping in on poor people and stealing their kids to increase the size of the cult.
> 
> 
> The Mormon Curtain - LDS SOCIAL SERVICES
> 
> Keep in mind, Mitt Romney was the guy who attempted to talk a single mother into giving up her kid for adoption.
Click to expand...


Did you go to the Hermann Goering school of debate?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JoeB131 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's hateful to call homos...homos...but it's okay to call Phil Robertson a stupid redneck, and to attack Mormons as *extremists*...and to discourage the adoption of non-white babies.
> 
> This is the rundown...it's racist to adopt a black baby, and it's extremist to admit your adherence to any form of Christianity. Robertson is *hateful* for spouting biblical verse, and the Romney's are *extremists* because they're Mormon.
> 
> Got it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson and his family call eachother "rednecks" on their show, so I'm not seeing the problem with calling him a redneck.  The one episode I had to sit through, where they made a "redneck water slide" to a pond because Jase (the germaphobic son) didn't want his kids going to the public water park.
> 
> As for the Mormons.
> 
> They believe that God will establish a theocracy in America.  They believe thta dark skin is a curse from God. It's in their fake bible.
Click to expand...


Black people call each other ******, that doesn't make it less offensive  to the twats, does it? At least they are consistent enough to insist  that everyone stop using the word. If you get offended by people using  ****** even though black people do it, yet you are willing to use a  racial term yourself in referring to another group, that makes you sub  twat on QW scale.

By the way, you are beginning to sound like an infamous person, who shall not be named, that was famous for her meltdowns and her obsession with dominionism.


----------



## Desperado

Stephanie said:


> *PmsNbc is so in the gutter they have nothing better to do than dig up Romney who we haven't hardly from since he ran for President and make fun of his family having a black baby in it...*
> 
> Before that it was Palin (who is in no Political office) they dug up what she said and wanting to shit in her mouth and piss in her eye
> 
> progressives are Nasty people PmsNbc is nothing but gutter trash



Great point... Are they so trying to divert attention from Obama they dredge up Romney again?  Just when you think that MSNBC can get no lower.


----------



## RoadVirus

koshergrl said:


> This is a great thread. It highlights the leftist prejudice against Christians, mormons, and blacks.
> 
> love it.



And it's funny since they like to call Republicans "racist" and "intolerant" of others.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

JoeB131 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great thread. It highlights the leftist prejudice against Christians, mormons, and blacks.
> 
> love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, because if think a black kid won't do well in a whacky cult that thinks his dark skin is a curse from God, it must be because we are prejudiced.
> 
> An untold story.  In Utah, the Mormons have a very bad habit of swooping in on poor people and stealing their kids to increase the size of the cult.
> 
> 
> The Mormon Curtain - LDS SOCIAL SERVICES
> 
> Keep in mind, Mitt Romney was the guy who attempted to talk a single mother into giving up her kid for adoption.
Click to expand...


You've said some pretty ugly and bigoted things here. Probably it would be best for you to just let this thread go and hope it slowly disappears into the other old threads.


----------



## Howey

mack20 said:


> Having said that, I'm having a whole lot of trouble ginning up any sympathy for the butthurt conservatives that JUST got through with about two weeks of "FREE SPEECH!1!!!" poutrage.  Suck it up, ya pansies.



Amen to that one...



JoeB131 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great thread. It highlights the leftist prejudice against Christians, mormons, and blacks.
> 
> love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, because if think a black kid won't do well in a whacky cult that thinks his dark skin is a curse from God, it must be because we are prejudiced.
> 
> An untold story.  In Utah, the Mormons have a very bad habit of swooping in on poor people and stealing their kids to increase the size of the cult.
> 
> 
> The Mormon Curtain - LDS SOCIAL SERVICES
> 
> Keep in mind, Mitt Romney was the guy who attempted to talk a single mother into giving up her kid for adoption.
Click to expand...





DigitalDrifter said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great thread. It highlights the leftist prejudice against Christians, mormons, and blacks.
> 
> love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, because if think a black kid won't do well in a whacky cult that thinks his dark skin is a curse from God, it must be because we are prejudiced.
> 
> An untold story.  In Utah, the Mormons have a very bad habit of swooping in on poor people and stealing their kids to increase the size of the cult.
> 
> 
> The Mormon Curtain - LDS SOCIAL SERVICES
> 
> Keep in mind, Mitt Romney was the guy who attempted to talk a single mother into giving up her kid for adoption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've said some pretty ugly and bigoted things here. Probably it would be best for you to just let this thread go and hope it slowly disappears into the other old threads.
Click to expand...


That's why they have missions all around the world and can afford that big organ. The societal and monetary clout of the Mormon Church is reaching Catholic levels.

Even 10% of next to nothing adds up.


----------



## JoeB131

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's hateful to call homos...homos...but it's okay to call Phil Robertson a stupid redneck, and to attack Mormons as *extremists*...and to discourage the adoption of non-white babies.
> 
> This is the rundown...it's racist to adopt a black baby, and it's extremist to admit your adherence to any form of Christianity. Robertson is *hateful* for spouting biblical verse, and the Romney's are *extremists* because they're Mormon.
> 
> Got it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson and his family call eachother "rednecks" on their show, so I'm not seeing the problem with calling him a redneck.  The one episode I had to sit through, where they made a "redneck water slide" to a pond because Jase (the germaphobic son) didn't want his kids going to the public water park.
> 
> As for the Mormons.
> 
> They believe that God will establish a theocracy in America.  They believe thta dark skin is a curse from God. It's in their fake bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black people call each other ******, that doesn't make it less offensive  to the twats, does it? At least they are consistent enough to insist  that everyone stop using the word. If you get offended by people using  ****** even though black people do it, yet you are willing to use a  racial term yourself in referring to another group, that makes you sub  twat on QW scale.
> 
> By the way, you are beginning to sound like an infamous person, who shall not be named, that was famous for her meltdowns and her obsession with dominionism.
Click to expand...


and you sound like a crazy person who needs to be on his medications... 

But anyway, be that as it may, point is, after a guy goes on a racist and homophobic rant, someone saying,"Damn, what an ignorant redneck" doesn't get anywhere near the use of the N-word.  

Sorry, just doesn't.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson and his family call eachother "rednecks" on their show, so I'm not seeing the problem with calling him a redneck.  The one episode I had to sit through, where they made a "redneck water slide" to a pond because Jase (the germaphobic son) didn't want his kids going to the public water park.
> 
> As for the Mormons.
> 
> They believe that God will establish a theocracy in America.  They believe thta dark skin is a curse from God. It's in their fake bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people call each other ******, that doesn't make it less offensive  to the twats, does it? At least they are consistent enough to insist  that everyone stop using the word. If you get offended by people using  ****** even though black people do it, yet you are willing to use a  racial term yourself in referring to another group, that makes you sub  twat on QW scale.
> 
> By the way, you are beginning to sound like an infamous person, who shall not be named, that was famous for her meltdowns and her obsession with dominionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you sound like a crazy person who needs to be on his medications...
> 
> But anyway, be that as it may, point is, after a guy goes on a racist and homophobic rant, someone saying,"Damn, what an ignorant redneck" doesn't get anywhere near the use of the N-word.
> 
> Sorry, just doesn't.
Click to expand...


N-word? By n-word do you mean no?


----------



## jknowgood

Joe and sarah are bigots, they cannot answer a question.


----------



## koshergrl

Bigots and ghouls besides.


----------



## rdean

edthecynic said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But only if you are CON$ervoFascist!
> 
> So, Chelsea decided to adopt* a child from Africa* because of her fathers bad heart and Hillary, her mother, fell down. Nothing to do with the fact that this *is the latest fashion accessory* for elite liberals  particularly of the Hollywood variety. Nothing to do with that at all
> -Rush Limbaugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Rush was defended by the very same people here who are screaming "racist" for pointing out that a Mormon adopted a baby carrying the original sin, the Mark of Cain.   Oh wait, Mormons stopped believing that when their tax exemption was threatened.  Now blacks are OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/7014645-post28.html
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All bullshit aside, if the basic facts of the case are accurate (i.e., Chelsea Clinton adopting a black African baby), Limbaugh's point is quite valid.
> 
> Chelsea Clinton has chosen to do a trendy, self-aggrandizing, cheap, politically motivated, stupid stunt.  And it is national "news."  If adopting a child in need was her true motivation, there is a real possibility that such a child could be found among the 300+ million residents of the U.S. fucking A.  Especially if you are the politically connected daughter of an ex-President.
> 
> Limbaugh's contempt is well-warranted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So you agree with Rush and also believe Romney's grandchild is a "pet monkey"?


----------



## rdean

JimBowie1958 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racists are Racists. And unfortunately, most African American Democrats are racist. That's just the way it is these days. Here's a good man who adopts an African American child, yet hateful bigots like this NBC nutter still go on hating. And this also shows NBC's sad desperation. I mean come on, still banging on Romney? Seriously? My God, the Election's been over for awhile. Still trying to make him their 'Evil Boogeyman.' Pretty sad stuff. GE/NBC is a joke at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism has been a game the Dimbocraps have played since the founding of our country; historical FACT.
Click to expand...


What do you know of the conservative migration in the middle sixties?

Well?

Well?

Thought so.


----------



## Tank

The 60's was the start of Americas decline


----------



## Politico

I love seeing Leftytoons show their true colors. And it wasn't just her. Everyone at that desk participated. And for almost ten minutes. All of them should be fired.



JimBowie1958 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really sums up the diversity of the Republican Party  -- can't really argue with that.
> 
> I watched that show.  It was a panel full of comedians going over all the stories of the past year.  They poked fun at everything.  But their humor was hardly malicious.  They didn't call the child a "tar baby" or the types of things you would expect the Republicans to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have to admit, one child definitely "stands out".  What's wrong with bringing attention to that?
> 
> Look at Tank.  Now there is an honest Republican:  Homosexuality, welfare, unemployment, dropouts, STD.s. obesity, fatherless children, abortion, rape, murder are not Republican values, so* thats why blacks, hispanics and gays are democrats*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you RDean for being the token racist on the thread.
Click to expand...


That's how he rolls.


----------



## JimBowie1958

rdean said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racists are Racists. And unfortunately, most African American Democrats are racist. That's just the way it is these days. Here's a good man who adopts an African American child, yet hateful bigots like this NBC nutter still go on hating. And this also shows NBC's sad desperation. I mean come on, still banging on Romney? Seriously? My God, the Election's been over for awhile. Still trying to make him their 'Evil Boogeyman.' Pretty sad stuff. GE/NBC is a joke at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism has been a game the Dimbocraps have played since the founding of our country; historical FACT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you know of the conservative migration in the middle sixties?
> 
> Well?
> 
> Well?
> 
> Thought so.
Click to expand...


Lol, you play the token libtard racist so well, RDean. You are a resource on these boards.

The Democratic Party supported racial slavery all through the 18th and first half of the 19th centuries, supported segregation from 1865 to 1964, then switched 180 degrees to support the racism of Identity Politics since the sixties, but all that is irrelevant to you because some Republican Senators joined with their Democrat colleagues and wanted to keep immigration restriction based on national origin?

roflmao


----------



## JimBowie1958

manifold said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good man who adopts an African American child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which "good" man are you talking about?
Click to expand...


The Romney child or child in law who adopted the kid, obviously.

Romney has his heart in the right place, but his head is usually firmly affixed into his nether regions.


----------



## jknowgood

jknowgood said:


> Okay sarah and joe, since a white couple shouldn't adopt a black child by your reasearch. So your against a gay or lesbian couple doing the same?



Still waiting.


----------



## Misty

The baby is beautiful snd I bet the Romney's love him more than anything.


----------



## jknowgood

Misty said:


> The baby is beautiful snd I bet the Romney's love him more than anything.



Yeah and it's killing joe and sarah, proves them liars about what they stated aboht romney and his family.


----------



## Desperado

As much as the Democrats would like to forget about it, the Romneys have a long history fighting for Civil Rights.


----------



## JoeB131

jknowgood said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay sarah and joe, since a white couple shouldn't adopt a black child by your reasearch. So your against a gay or lesbian couple doing the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting.
Click to expand...


Oh, was that your question.  

Well, here's the thing.  As much as the Wingnut right has searched for proof that children raised by same sex couples are having problems, they never were able to find it.  

Meanwhile, there have been studies that show that black children raised by white families often have issues.


----------



## JoeB131

jknowgood said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The baby is beautiful snd I bet the Romney's love him more than anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and it's killing joe and sarah, proves them liars about what they stated aboht romney and his family.
Click to expand...


You mean that the Romney's are all members of a cult that says black skin is a curse from God?


----------



## LeadRoundNose

Desperado said:


> As much as the Democrats would like to forget about it, the Romneys have a long history fighting for Civil Rights.


----------



## jknowgood

JoeB131 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay sarah and joe, since a white couple shouldn't adopt a black child by your reasearch. So your against a gay or lesbian couple doing the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, was that your question.
> 
> Well, here's the thing.  As much as the Wingnut right has searched for proof that children raised by same sex couples are having problems, they never were able to find it.
> 
> Meanwhile, there have been studies that show that black children raised by white families often have issues.
Click to expand...


So your stating same sex white couples shouldn't adopt black kids?


----------



## koshergrl

Actually, we just discussed ad nauseum the studies that show the huge issues that children of same sex couples have.

First and foremost..they are more likely to not graduate from high school.

"
A new study by a Canadian economist is challenging the notion that children in families headed by homosexual couples are as well-adjusted as their counterparts in traditional families. The study by Douglas Allen, an economics professor at Simon Fraser University in British Columbia, found that young adult children of same-sex couples are 35 percent less likely to graduate from high school than young adult children of traditional married couples."

Yes, Joe was aware of this conversation and this study, as he participated in it.

So again, he deliberately lies.

What a loser.

http://www.thenewamerican.com/cultu...study-kids-in-gay-families-hampered-in-school


----------



## Destroyer2

Oh, I see how it works.

When Martin Bashir comments about Sarah Palin and is fired, it's not political correctness.
When Phil Robertson is suspended for saying that gays are degenerates that might as well be bestials, that IS political correctness.

When...whoever it was that said this thing...is called racist, that's not political correctness.

You know the old saying: "You have the freedom to agree with me."

Conservatives, cut the bullshit. You can't champion about "freedom of opinion" at one venue and then complain when other people state their opinions (or make jokes that are arguably in poor taste) that are contrary to yours.


----------



## jknowgood

JoeB131 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The baby is beautiful snd I bet the Romney's love him more than anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and it's killing joe and sarah, proves them liars about what they stated aboht romney and his family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean that the Romney's are all members of a cult that says black skin is a curse from God?
Click to expand...


The Romney's will show the child love and support, and hopefully he will be successful in life. Unlike your solution for his future, abortion. Tell me does your racism go as far as saying a black family shouldn't raise a white child?


----------



## koshergrl

The difference is, Robertson was commenting on sin. Yup, homosexual sex is a sin per the Bible.

Bashir wasn't stating his religious beliefs when he popped off about Palin. Rather he was showing his contempt for a woman a faith.

See the difference?

No, you probably don't.


----------



## JoeB131

jknowgood said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, was that your question.
> 
> Well, here's the thing.  As much as the Wingnut right has searched for proof that children raised by same sex couples are having problems, they never were able to find it.
> 
> Meanwhile, there have been studies that show that black children raised by white families often have issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your stating same sex white couples shouldn't adopt black kids?
Click to expand...


I would say the ideal situation would be opposite sex parents of the same race as the child.


----------



## koshergrl

jknowgood said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and it's killing joe and sarah, proves them liars about what they stated aboht romney and his family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean that the Romney's are all members of a cult that says black skin is a curse from God?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romney's will show the child love and support, and hopefully he will be successful in life. Unlike your solution for his future, abortion. Tell me does your racism go as far as saying a black family shouldn't raise a white child?
Click to expand...

 
Joe has repeatedly stated that one of the myriad attractions of abortion is that it will reduce the poor black population.


----------



## Destroyer2

koshergrl said:


> The difference is, Robertson was commenting on sin. Yup, homosexual sex is a sin per the Bible.
> 
> Bashir wasn't stating his religious beliefs when he popped off about Palin. Rather he was showing his contempt for a woman a faith.
> 
> See the difference?
> 
> No, you probably don't.



Nope. Religion doesn't change anything about the situation.

It's an opinion either way.


----------



## JoeB131

jknowgood said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and it's killing joe and sarah, proves them liars about what they stated aboht romney and his family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean that the Romney's are all members of a cult that says black skin is a curse from God?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romney's will show the child love and support, and hopefully he will be successful in life. Unlike your solution for his future, abortion. Tell me does your racism go as far as saying a black family shouldn't raise a white child?
Click to expand...


Again, ideal situation- same race as the child.  

Adoption is never an easy thing for a kid to deal with, but putting off the realization as long as possible is helpful.


----------



## JoeB131

koshergrl said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean that the Romney's are all members of a cult that says black skin is a curse from God?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Romney's will show the child love and support, and hopefully he will be successful in life. Unlike your solution for his future, abortion. Tell me does your racism go as far as saying a black family shouldn't raise a white child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe has repeatedly stated that one of the myriad attractions of abortion is that it will reduce the poor black population.
Click to expand...


Never said that, either.  But it's okay, I'm sure that debating with yourself is how you get your jollies. 

One could say you're a "master-debator"....


----------



## jknowgood

Destroyer2 said:


> Oh, I see how it works.
> 
> When Martin Bashir comments about Sarah Palin and is fired, it's not political correctness.
> When Phil Robertson is suspended for saying that gays are degenerates that might as well be bestials, that IS political correctness.
> 
> When...whoever it was that said this thing...is called racist, that's not political correctness.
> 
> You know the old saying: "You have the freedom to agree with me."
> 
> Conservatives, cut the bullshit. You can't champion about "freedom of opinion" at one venue and then complain when other people state their opinions (or make jokes that are arguably in poor taste) that are contrary to yours.



Did Mr. Robertson say someone should shit in the mouth of gays?


----------



## Destroyer2

Guys guys guys...I'll say this again (I'm 99% sure I said this at some point already).

*The Great Amoeba in the Sky cannot be used to justify the dumb comments you make.* If you could, I might as well just create a religion called Destructism that preaches whites, heteros, and Christians are sinners, and you would be completely fucking powerless to stop my discrimination against them.


----------



## Destroyer2

jknowgood said:


> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see how it works.
> 
> When Martin Bashir comments about Sarah Palin and is fired, it's not political correctness.
> When Phil Robertson is suspended for saying that gays are degenerates that might as well be bestials, that IS political correctness.
> 
> When...whoever it was that said this thing...is called racist, that's not political correctness.
> 
> You know the old saying: "You have the freedom to agree with me."
> 
> Conservatives, cut the bullshit. You can't champion about "freedom of opinion" at one venue and then complain when other people state their opinions (or make jokes that are arguably in poor taste) that are contrary to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mr. Robertson say someone should shit in the mouth of gays?
Click to expand...


He suggested they should fuck animals.

It's either freedom of opinion or it's not. Make up your mind or pack your bags and flee to Somalia.


----------



## Amelia

Destroyer2 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see how it works.
> 
> When Martin Bashir comments about Sarah Palin and is fired, it's not political correctness.
> When Phil Robertson is suspended for saying that gays are degenerates that might as well be bestials, that IS political correctness.
> 
> When...whoever it was that said this thing...is called racist, that's not political correctness.
> 
> You know the old saying: "You have the freedom to agree with me."
> 
> Conservatives, cut the bullshit. You can't champion about "freedom of opinion" at one venue and then complain when other people state their opinions (or make jokes that are arguably in poor taste) that are contrary to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mr. Robertson say someone should shit in the mouth of gays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He suggested they should fuck animals.*
> 
> It's either freedom of opinion or it's not. Make up your mind or pack your bags and flee to Somalia.
Click to expand...



Link?


----------



## koshergrl

Destroyer2 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is, Robertson was commenting on sin. Yup, homosexual sex is a sin per the Bible.
> 
> Bashir wasn't stating his religious beliefs when he popped off about Palin. Rather he was showing his contempt for a woman a faith.
> 
> See the difference?
> 
> No, you probably don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Religion doesn't change anything about the situation.
> 
> It's an opinion either way.
Click to expand...

 
However your right to voice your religious opinion is protected.

If you're just an asshole on your own, you might get fired...and there's nothing unconstitutional about the firing.


----------



## jknowgood

JoeB131 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, was that your question.
> 
> Well, here's the thing.  As much as the Wingnut right has searched for proof that children raised by same sex couples are having problems, they never were able to find it.
> 
> Meanwhile, there have been studies that show that black children raised by white families often have issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your stating same sex white couples shouldn't adopt black kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say the ideal situation would be opposite sex parents of the same race as the child.
Click to expand...


So a mixed race couple shouldn't have children? There not the same race.


----------



## Amelia

Destroyer2 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see how it works.
> 
> When Martin Bashir comments about Sarah Palin and is fired, it's not political correctness.
> When Phil Robertson is suspended for saying that gays are degenerates that might as well be bestials, that IS political correctness.
> 
> When...whoever it was that said this thing...is called racist, that's not political correctness.
> 
> You know the old saying: "You have the freedom to agree with me."
> 
> Conservatives, cut the bullshit. You can't champion about "freedom of opinion" at one venue and then complain when other people state their opinions (or make jokes that are arguably in poor taste) that are contrary to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mr. Robertson say someone should shit in the mouth of gays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He suggested they should fuck animals.
> 
> It's either freedom of opinion or it's not. Make up your mind or pack your bags and flee to Somalia.
Click to expand...



There's freedom of opinion, and there are consequences for bad judgment.  

Phil Robertson used bad judgment.

Martin Bashir used bad judgment.  

Melissa Harris-Perry used bad judgment.

There are consequences.


----------



## JoeB131

jknowgood said:


> [
> Did Mr. Robertson say someone should shit in the mouth of gays?



No, he said they were going to hell.  

Where they were going to be tortured for all eternity.  

Which frankly, sounds a lot more malicious than anything that Bashir suggested.


----------



## Destroyer2

Amelia said:


> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mr. Robertson say someone should shit in the mouth of gays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He suggested they should fuck animals.*
> 
> It's either freedom of opinion or it's not. Make up your mind or pack your bags and flee to Somalia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...




> Start with homosexual behavior and just morph out from there, he said. Bestiality, sleeping around with this woman and that woman and that woman and those men.



(Source)


----------



## JoeB131

jknowgood said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your stating same sex white couples shouldn't adopt black kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say the ideal situation would be opposite sex parents of the same race as the child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a mixed race couple shouldn't have children? There not the same race.
Click to expand...


Now you are just getting silly.


----------



## Destroyer2

koshergrl said:


> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is, Robertson was commenting on sin. Yup, homosexual sex is a sin per the Bible.
> 
> Bashir wasn't stating his religious beliefs when he popped off about Palin. Rather he was showing his contempt for a woman a faith.
> 
> See the difference?
> 
> No, you probably don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Religion doesn't change anything about the situation.
> 
> It's an opinion either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However your right to voice your religious opinion is protected.
> 
> If you're just an asshole on your own, you might get fired...and there's nothing unconstitutional about the firing.
Click to expand...


Why is a non-religious opinion not protected as compared to a religious one?
What makes belief in the Great Sky Fairy so special that anything based on it is protected no matter how retarded it is?


----------



## Amelia

Destroyer2 said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He suggested they should fuck animals.*
> 
> It's either freedom of opinion or it's not. Make up your mind or pack your bags and flee to Somalia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;Start with homosexual behavior and just morph out from there,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Bestiality, sleeping around with this woman and that woman and that woman and those men.&#8221;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (Source)
Click to expand...



So you have no link showing that he said gays should f*ck animals.  

Thanks.


----------



## jknowgood

Destroyer2 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see how it works.
> 
> When Martin Bashir comments about Sarah Palin and is fired, it's not political correctness.
> When Phil Robertson is suspended for saying that gays are degenerates that might as well be bestials, that IS political correctness.
> 
> When...whoever it was that said this thing...is called racist, that's not political correctness.
> 
> You know the old saying: "You have the freedom to agree with me."
> 
> Conservatives, cut the bullshit. You can't champion about "freedom of opinion" at one venue and then complain when other people state their opinions (or make jokes that are arguably in poor taste) that are contrary to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mr. Robertson say someone should shit in the mouth of gays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He suggested they should fuck animals.
> 
> It's either freedom of opinion or it's not. Make up your mind or pack your bags and flee to Somalia.
Click to expand...


Bashir said someone should shit in your mouth, sounds like your alright with it.


----------



## Destroyer2

Amelia said:


> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mr. Robertson say someone should shit in the mouth of gays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He suggested they should fuck animals.
> 
> It's either freedom of opinion or it's not. Make up your mind or pack your bags and flee to Somalia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's freedom of opinion, and there are consequences for bad judgment.
> 
> Phil Robertson used bad judgment.
> 
> Martin Bashir used bad judgment.
> 
> Melissa Harris-Perry used bad judgment.
> 
> There are consequences.
Click to expand...


Okay, then we can agree.


----------



## JoeB131

koshergrl said:


> [
> 
> However your right to voice your religious opinion is protected.
> 
> If you're just an asshole on your own, you might get fired...and there's nothing unconstitutional about the firing.



You right to voice your religion is NOT protected if you are disrupting the workplace.


----------



## Destroyer2

jknowgood said:


> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mr. Robertson say someone should shit in the mouth of gays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He suggested they should fuck animals.
> 
> It's either freedom of opinion or it's not. Make up your mind or pack your bags and flee to Somalia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bashir said someone should shit in your mouth, sounds like your alright with it.
Click to expand...


Actually I disagree with all of them and support the networks' decisions to fire/suspend the offenders.

It's the conservatives' hypocritical attitudes towards these opinions that I dislike.


----------



## koshergrl

Hmmmm...saying that homosexuality is a sin, per the bible......

VS saying someone should shit in a particular person's mouth.

Oh yeah, I see how those are EXACTLY the same!


----------



## Destroyer2

Amelia said:


> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start with homosexual behavior and just morph out from there, he said. Bestiality, sleeping around with this woman and that woman and that woman and those men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (Source)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no link showing that he said gays should f*ck animals.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


When one says to morph out, it is saying that homosexuality leads to bestiality.

i.e. gays will fuck animals


----------



## koshergrl

Er, no.

But perhaps you have inside information.


----------



## LeadRoundNose

Gays will fuck a knothole on a tree if you smear some shit in it first and throw a little hair around it.


----------



## Destroyer2

koshergrl said:


> Hmmmm...saying that homosexuality is a sin, per the bible......
> 
> VS saying someone should shit in a particular person's mouth.
> 
> Oh yeah, I see how those are EXACTLY the same!



You completely avoided my question.

Why isn't my right to a non-religious opinion protected? What makes your belief in a Great Sky Fairy so special?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JoeB131 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay sarah and joe, since a white couple shouldn't adopt a black child by your reasearch. So your against a gay or lesbian couple doing the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, was that your question.
> 
> Well, here's the thing.  As much as the Wingnut right has searched for proof that children raised by same sex couples are having problems, they never were able to find it.
> 
> Meanwhile, there have been studies that show that black children raised by white families often have issues.
Click to expand...


Does that mean you think it should be illegal to adopt children of different races, or are you just a general fuckwad who loves to point out that people who adopt problem children end up with problem children?


----------



## jknowgood

JoeB131 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Did Mr. Robertson say someone should shit in the mouth of gays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he said they were going to hell.
> 
> Where they were going to be tortured for all eternity.
> 
> Which frankly, sounds a lot more malicious than anything that Bashir suggested.
Click to expand...


You have stated over and over you don' t believe it. So why are you worried about it? You say my religion is a joke, and if you really think that way. Your going to hell, does that bother you?


----------



## Amelia

Destroyer2 said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Source)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no link showing that he said gays should f*ck animals.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When one says to morph out, it is saying that homosexuality leads to bestiality.
> 
> i.e. gays will fuck animals
Click to expand...



Even if you are correct in what you are saying (arguable), what he said is different from suggesting that gays _should_ participate in bestiality.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JoeB131 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Did Mr. Robertson say someone should shit in the mouth of gays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he said they were going to hell.
> 
> Where they were going to be tortured for all eternity.
> 
> Which frankly, sounds a lot more malicious than anything that Bashir suggested.
Click to expand...


I am pretty sure he said they wouldn't go to heaven, not that they would go to hell.


----------



## Destroyer2

What I really see here is conservatives trying to rationalize (whether consciously or not) their faux outrage.

The truth of it is that while you do have the freedom to your opinion, people also have the right to dislike you, employers have the right to fire you, etc. based on your opinion.


----------



## Destroyer2

Amelia said:


> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no link showing that he said gays should f*ck animals.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When one says to morph out, it is saying that homosexuality leads to bestiality.
> 
> i.e. gays will fuck animals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you are correct in what you are saying (arguable), what he said is different from suggesting that gays _should_ participate in bestiality.
Click to expand...


Ohhh, I see what you're saying.

I worded it incorrectly the first time, sorry.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Destroyer2 said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He suggested they should fuck animals.*
> 
> It's either freedom of opinion or it's not. Make up your mind or pack your bags and flee to Somalia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start with homosexual behavior and just morph out from there, he said. Bestiality, sleeping around with this woman and that woman and that woman and those men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Source)
Click to expand...


OMG!

He compared adlutery and sexual promiscuity to bestiality. And he also mentioned homosexuals.
OH
MY
FUCKING
GOD
!!

​


----------



## Amelia

Destroyer2 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...saying that homosexuality is a sin, per the bible......
> 
> VS saying someone should shit in a particular person's mouth.
> 
> Oh yeah, I see how those are EXACTLY the same!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You completely avoided my question.
> 
> Why isn't my right to a non-religious opinion protected? What makes your belief in a Great Sky Fairy so special?
Click to expand...



Your right to non-religious opinion is protected.

However, the context of Robertson's remarks is very different from that of Bashir's or Harris-Perry's.  

Robertson plays a role as a rustic fundamentalist on an entertainment channel.  Because of that role he was asked a question in a magazine interview.  The sentiments which sparked the current controversy were answers to questions posed to him when he was not on his show.

Bashir and Harris-Perry are/were employed by a putative news network and their remarks were part of planned on-air segments.

Consequences appropriately vary based on context.


----------



## Destroyer2

Amelia said:


> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...saying that homosexuality is a sin, per the bible......
> 
> VS saying someone should shit in a particular person's mouth.
> 
> Oh yeah, I see how those are EXACTLY the same!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You completely avoided my question.
> 
> Why isn't my right to a non-religious opinion protected? What makes your belief in a Great Sky Fairy so special?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your right to non-religious opinion is protected.
> 
> However, the context of Robertson's remarks is very different from that of Bashir's or Harris-Perry's.
> 
> Robertson plays a role as a rustic fundamentalist.  Because of that role he was asked a question in a magazine interview.  The sentiments which sparked the current controversy were answers to questions posed to him when he was not on his show.
> 
> Bashir and Harris-Perry are/were employed by a putative news network and their remarks were part of planned on-air segments.
Click to expand...


That's not what koshergrl is claiming, and I want her to answer this particular question.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Destroyer2 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He suggested they should fuck animals.
> 
> It's either freedom of opinion or it's not. Make up your mind or pack your bags and flee to Somalia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bashir said someone should shit in your mouth, sounds like your alright with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I disagree with all of them and support the networks' decisions to fire/suspend the offenders.
> 
> It's the conservatives' hypocritical attitudes towards these opinions that I dislike.
Click to expand...


I disagree with any network, or company, firing anyone for expressing an personal opinion. It is the self righteous twerps that think that people should pay for their speech that I have issues with.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Destroyer2 said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Source)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no link showing that he said gays should f*ck animals.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When one says to morph out, it is saying that homosexuality leads to bestiality.
> 
> i.e. gays will fuck animals
Click to expand...



Does homosexuality also lead to adultery, or are you just stupid?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Destroyer2 said:


> What I really see here is conservatives trying to rationalize (whether consciously or not) their faux outrage.
> 
> The truth of it is that while you do have the freedom to your opinion, people also have the right to dislike you, employers have the right to fire you, etc. based on your opinion.



Let me clue you in on something.

I started a thread that shows exactly where I stand on this whole thing, I used it to mock the fact that the NAACP in particular, and progressives in general, didn't speak up to defend a black child who isn't old enough to walk. Every time you post your drivel, you reinforce my point.

Keep posting.


----------



## koshergrl

Not only do they not speak up, they actually came to this thread to insist that white people shouldn't adopt black babies.

While at the same time, in other threads, they maintain that white christian people don't offer up alternatives to minority abortion...that they refuse to *help* by emptying their pocket books and opening their homes to minority babies...

Seriously, the pukes need to get their stories straight.


----------



## koshergrl

Next we'll have sarhag or some other hysterical baby killer back in here insisting that Romney's baby would be better off dead.


----------



## Rozman

HenryBHough said:


> She has now apologized.
> 
> But silence from PMSNBC.  Perhaps they approved of her initial comments and now are disapproving.  Or maybe they just learned something from wot happened to A&E.
> 
> Can  liberals learn?



I heard she apoligized on her Twitter Account.
That's like her offering an apology while she's in the shower.

She mocks the guy on her show but does not apoligize on her show.
Pretty weak.

Melissa Harris-Perry apologizes for Mitt Romney grandchild comments - latimes.com

It's like publishing a negative story in a newspaper that appears on the front page then
on Saturday offering a one line apology on page 20 below the ad for a feminine hygeine
product.


----------



## koshergrl

Yes she apologized. 

Melissa Harris-Perry tweets apology to Romney family « Hot Air


----------



## rdean

Politico said:


> I love seeing Leftytoons show their true colors. And it wasn't just her. Everyone at that desk participated. And for almost ten minutes. All of them should be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really sums up the diversity of the Republican Party  -- can't really argue with that.
> 
> I watched that show.  It was a panel full of comedians going over all the stories of the past year.  They poked fun at everything.  But their humor was hardly malicious.  They didn't call the child a "tar baby" or the types of things you would expect the Republicans to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have to admit, one child definitely "stands out".  What's wrong with bringing attention to that?
> 
> Look at Tank.  Now there is an honest Republican:  Homosexuality, welfare, unemployment, dropouts, STD.s. obesity, fatherless children, abortion, rape, murder are not Republican values, so* thats why blacks, hispanics and gays are democrats*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you RDean for being the token racist on the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how he rolls.
> 
> And it wasn't just
Click to expand...


So I'm a racist for what Tank said?

Hey, did anyone actually watch the video?  Melissa called Romney's grandson "gorgeous".  That bitch.  How dare her.


----------



## Amelia

Desperado said:


> As much as the Democrats would like to forget about it, the Romneys have a long history fighting for Civil Rights.





George Romney got Obama born!  




He has a lot to answer for!


----------



## rdean

Amelia said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as the Democrats would like to forget about it, the Romneys have a long history fighting for Civil Rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Romney got Obama born!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has a lot to answer for!
Click to expand...


Hey, thanks for bringing that up.

Did Mitt Romney Lie About Father Marching With MLK?

Romney claimed that his father marched with Martin Luther King.
In 1978, Mitt Romney would tell the Boston Globe that he and his father both marched with Martin Luther King.
The problem is, Mitt Romneys father, George Romney, the former governor of Michigan, never marched with Martin Luther King.


----------



## Amelia

rdean said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as the Democrats would like to forget about it, the Romneys have a long history fighting for Civil Rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Romney got Obama born!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has a lot to answer for!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks for bringing that up.
> 
> Did Mitt Romney Lie About Father Marching With MLK?
> 
> Romney claimed that his father marched with Martin Luther King.
> In 1978, Mitt Romney would tell the Boston Globe that he and his father both marched with Martin Luther King.
> The problem is, Mitt Romneys father, George Romney, the former governor of Michigan, never marched with Martin Luther King.
Click to expand...



George Romney led a march of 10,000 people to protest racist events in Selma.  He got Obama born!


----------



## JoeB131

jknowgood said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Did Mr. Robertson say someone should shit in the mouth of gays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he said they were going to hell.
> 
> Where they were going to be tortured for all eternity.
> 
> Which frankly, sounds a lot more malicious than anything that Bashir suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have stated over and over you don' t believe it. So why are you worried about it? You say my religion is a joke, and if you really think that way. Your going to hell, does that bother you?
Click to expand...


I think it bothers me that fuckwads like you are so malicious that you want people tortured for all eternity for what kind of sex they have or which imaginary sky fairy they worship.  

It isn't a commentary on Hell, it's a commentary on you. 

Just like there was absolutely zero chance Bashir was ever going to poop in Palin's mouth, but actually saying he wanted it to happen showed him to be a bit on the malicous side.


----------



## JoeB131

Amelia said:


> [
> 
> 
> George Romney led a march of 10,000 people to protest racist events in Selma.  He got Obama born!



Well, no.  

Selma happened in 1963.   Obama was born in 1961.  

And it's kind of arrogant to think that a protest by a self-serviing politician really helped all that much.


----------



## JoeB131

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Did Mr. Robertson say someone should shit in the mouth of gays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he said they were going to hell.
> 
> Where they were going to be tortured for all eternity.
> 
> Which frankly, sounds a lot more malicious than anything that Bashir suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure he said they wouldn't go to heaven, not that they would go to hell.
Click to expand...


Those are kind of the only two choices on the menu.... 

Well, there's purgatory, which is like temporary Hell. I guess he only wants some people to be tortured for eons instead of eternity.  That's so much better.


----------



## JimBowie1958

rdean said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing Leftytoons show their true colors. And it wasn't just her. Everyone at that desk participated. And for almost ten minutes. All of them should be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you RDean for being the token racist on the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how he rolls.
> 
> And it wasn't just
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I'm a racist for what Tank said?
Click to expand...


No, you are a racist for what YOU say, idiot.


----------



## JimBowie1958

rdean said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as the Democrats would like to forget about it, the Romneys have a long history fighting for Civil Rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Romney got Obama born!
> 
> He has a lot to answer for!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks for bringing that up.
> 
> Did Mitt Romney Lie About Father Marching With MLK?
> 
> Romney claimed that his father marched with Martin Luther King.
> In 1978, Mitt Romney would tell the Boston Globe that he and his father both marched with Martin Luther King.
> The problem is, Mitt Romneys father, George Romney, the former governor of Michigan, never marched with Martin Luther King.
Click to expand...


Lol, its funny how you libtards get so stupid when it suits you. Now you pretend to not understand what a metaphor is. Romney's dad marched in the Civil Rights movement, and like a veteran of the Vietnam war might say he 'fought with General Westmoreland' the vet doesn't mean he was shoulder to shoulder with Westmoreland, and neither did Romney mean he was actually in MLK's immediate vicinity when they marched. MLK did not lead ALL the marches for Civil Rights, dumb ass. And Romney's father was in some of those marches.

Of course any reader realizes that you are simply diverting attention from the fact that the Romney family is very liberal for a Mormon family and always has been. That is why the Wall Street bankers gave hundreds of millions of dollars to let Romney buy the GOP nomination in 2012. They wanted a sure loser so they could keep their bought and paid for President in office.


----------



## JoeB131

JimBowie1958 said:


> [
> 
> Lol, its funny how you libtards get so stupid when it suits you. Now you pretend to not understand what a metaphor is. Romney's dad marched in the Civil Rights movement, and like a veteran of the Vietnam war might say he 'fought with General Westmoreland' the vet doesn't mean he was shoulder to shoulder with Westmoreland, and neither did Romney mean he was actually in MLK's immediate vicinity when they marched. MLK did not lead ALL the marches for Civil Rights, dumb ass. And Romney's father was in some of those marches.
> 
> Of course any reader realizes that you are simply diverting attention from the fact that the Romney family is very liberal for a Mormon family and always has been. That is why the Wall Street bankers gave hundreds of millions of dollars to let Romney buy the GOP nomination in 2012. They wanted a sure loser so they could keep their bought and paid for President in office.



Given the contempt most Vietnam vets had for Westy, I don't think many say that. 

And if Wall Street likes Obama So much, why did the rich dump billions to nominate and support Romney to start with.  

I mean, I think it's nice to see a conservatard finally figure out that Wall Street is not your friend... but you are still letting your ODS confuse you.


----------



## Amelia

JoeB131 said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> George Romney led a march of 10,000 people to protest racist events in Selma.  He got Obama born!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no.
> 
> Selma happened in 1963.   Obama was born in 1961.
> 
> And it's kind of arrogant to think that a protest by a self-serviing politician really helped all that much.
Click to expand...




Obama is the one who said Selma got him born.  

But you knew that, right?


----------



## rdean

JimBowie1958 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing Leftytoons show their true colors. And it wasn't just her. Everyone at that desk participated. And for almost ten minutes. All of them should be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how he rolls.
> 
> And it wasn't just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm a racist for what Tank said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are a racist for what YOU say, idiot.
Click to expand...


OK, what did I say?  Oh, that's right.  I pointed out the GOP is 90% white and hates blacks, Hispanics and Muslims.


----------



## rdean

JoeB131 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Lol, its funny how you libtards get so stupid when it suits you. Now you pretend to not understand what a metaphor is. Romney's dad marched in the Civil Rights movement, and like a veteran of the Vietnam war might say he 'fought with General Westmoreland' the vet doesn't mean he was shoulder to shoulder with Westmoreland, and neither did Romney mean he was actually in MLK's immediate vicinity when they marched. MLK did not lead ALL the marches for Civil Rights, dumb ass. And Romney's father was in some of those marches.
> 
> Of course any reader realizes that you are simply diverting attention from the fact that the Romney family is very liberal for a Mormon family and always has been. That is why the Wall Street bankers gave hundreds of millions of dollars to let Romney buy the GOP nomination in 2012. They wanted a sure loser so they could keep their bought and paid for President in office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given the contempt most Vietnam vets had for Westy, I don't think many say that.
> 
> And if Wall Street likes Obama So much, why did the rich dump billions to nominate and support Romney to start with.
> 
> I mean, I think it's nice to see a conservatard finally figure out that Wall Street is not your friend... but you are still letting your ODS confuse you.
Click to expand...


Absolutely hilarious.  I love posts that make me laugh out loud.  Right, left, it doesn't matter.  Biting humor is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JoeB131 said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> George Romney led a march of 10,000 people to protest racist events in Selma.  He got Obama born!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no.
> 
> Selma happened in 1963.   Obama was born in 1961.
> 
> And it's kind of arrogant to think that a protest by a self-serviing politician really helped all that much.
Click to expand...


Funny how you didn't point that out when Obama said it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he said they were going to hell.
> 
> Where they were going to be tortured for all eternity.
> 
> Which frankly, sounds a lot more malicious than anything that Bashir suggested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure he said they wouldn't go to heaven, not that they would go to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are kind of the only two choices on the menu....
> 
> Well, there's purgatory, which is like temporary Hell. I guess he only wants some people to be tortured for eons instead of eternity.  That's so much better.
Click to expand...


Are you sure? Can you prove it using actual references from the Bible, or am I supposed to take your word for it like all of the other bullshit you spout.


----------



## JoeB131

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure he said they wouldn't go to heaven, not that they would go to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are kind of the only two choices on the menu....
> 
> Well, there's purgatory, which is like temporary Hell. I guess he only wants some people to be tortured for eons instead of eternity.  That's so much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure? Can you prove it using actual references from the Bible, or am I supposed to take your word for it like all of the other bullshit you spout.
Click to expand...


I'm sure none of these places actually exist... 

I was just critical of what a mean-spirited douhebag you would be to want someone tortured for a very long time because of the kind of sex they were having.  

One would need to be a Quantum Douchebag.


----------



## JoeB131

Amelia said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> George Romney led a march of 10,000 people to protest racist events in Selma.  He got Obama born!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no.
> 
> Selma happened in 1963.   Obama was born in 1961.
> 
> And it's kind of arrogant to think that a protest by a self-serviing politician really helped all that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the one who said Selma got him born.
> 
> But you knew that, right?
Click to expand...


No, I don't obsess over the man's every utterence like you guys who suffer from severe ODS do.


----------



## Amelia

JoeB131 said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no.
> 
> Selma happened in 1963.   Obama was born in 1961.
> 
> And it's kind of arrogant to think that a protest by a self-serviing politician really helped all that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the one who said Selma got him born.
> 
> But you knew that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't obsess over the man's every utterence like you guys who suffer from severe ODS do.
Click to expand...



Yeah, coz being aware of what a lying scumbag Obama is constitutes ODS.  Hey, we already knew that's how Obama apologists feel so no worries.


----------



## Avatar4321

JoeB131 said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no.
> 
> Selma happened in 1963.   Obama was born in 1961.
> 
> And it's kind of arrogant to think that a protest by a self-serviing politician really helped all that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the one who said Selma got him born.
> 
> But you knew that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't obsess over the man's every utterence like you guys who suffer from severe ODS do.
Click to expand...


So you're ignorant and somehow it's someone elses fault.


----------



## JoeB131

Avatar4321 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the one who said Selma got him born.
> 
> But you knew that, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't obsess over the man's every utterence like you guys who suffer from severe ODS do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're ignorant and somehow it's someone elses fault.
Click to expand...


No, I just don't prioritize my life on being angry that the country elected a guy you didn't like.


----------



## Amelia

JoeB131 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't obsess over the man's every utterence like you guys who suffer from severe ODS do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're ignorant and somehow it's someone elses fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I just don't prioritize my life on being angry that the country elected a guy you didn't like.
Click to expand...



We're angry with reason.  There's no excuse for the phoniness the media let  that lying rat get away with.  None.

Elections should be based on information.  

The election of Obama wasn't. 

And we're mad.

We want better for America.


----------



## JoeB131

Amelia said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're ignorant and somehow it's someone elses fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I just don't prioritize my life on being angry that the country elected a guy you didn't like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We're angry with reason.  There's no excuse for the phoniness the media let  that lying rat get away with.  None.
> 
> Elections should be based on information.
> 
> The election of Obama wasn't.
> 
> And we're mad.
> 
> We want better for America.
Click to expand...


*OH, MY GOD, a POLITICIAN EMBELLISHED A STORY!!!! *

Whatever is the world coming to.  

Obama got elected because Bush fucked up everything.  people were more upset about their underwater mortgages, busted 401K's and kids coming home in body bags than the fact that Obama misattributed his parent's relationship to Selma.


----------



## Amelia

JoeB131 said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I just don't prioritize my life on being angry that the country elected a guy you didn't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're angry with reason.  There's no excuse for the phoniness the media let  that lying rat get away with.  None.
> 
> Elections should be based on information.
> 
> The election of Obama wasn't.
> 
> And we're mad.
> 
> We want better for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *OH, MY GOD, a POLITICIAN EMBELLISHED A STORY!!!! *
> 
> Whatever is the world coming to.
> 
> Obama got elected because Bush fucked up everything.  people were more upset about their underwater mortgages, busted 401K's and kids coming home in body bags than the fact that Obama misattributed his parent's relationship to Selma.
Click to expand...




If the media had covered what a lying scumbag Obama is, then maybe it would have been President Hillary and the U.S. would have competent leadership.

Obama doesn't just embellish stories. He can't tell the truth.  He doesn't know it.  But the nation went through the looking glass to elevate the illusion he projected.  

But keep on defending him.  I wouldn't expect anything less.


----------



## koshergrl

Good lord, I'm no fan of Obama...

But I think Hillary is probably worse.


----------



## JoeB131

Amelia said:


> [
> 
> If the media had covered what a lying scumbag Obama is, then maybe it would have been President Hillary and the U.S. would have competent leadership.
> 
> Obama doesn't just embellish stories. He can't tell the truth.  He doesn't know it.  But the nation went through the looking glass to elevate the illusion he projected.
> 
> But keep on defending him.  I wouldn't expect anything less.



Are we getting a little hysterical.  

A politician lied. OMG, how horrible. 

They're politicians.  They all lie.  

The last politician who was honest with us was Walter Mondale, who told us we'd have to raise taxes.  He lost 49 states and Reagan raised taxes, anyway.  

The GOP lost to this guy twice because they didn't offer anything better to vote for. 

in 2008, they offered angry Grandpa, and in 2012, they offered the "Guy who lays you off*"

(*This was Huckabee's description for Romney, and it was spot on!) 

I have my own criticisms of Obama.  He didn't have the experience when he got the job, he's not a skilled deal maker, and he's way too tenative in his decision-making. 

That said, he's still a damn sight better than Romney would have been.


----------



## Amelia

JoeB131 said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> If the media had covered what a lying scumbag Obama is, then maybe it would have been President Hillary and the U.S. would have competent leadership.
> 
> Obama doesn't just embellish stories. He can't tell the truth.  He doesn't know it.  But the nation went through the looking glass to elevate the illusion he projected.
> 
> But keep on defending him.  I wouldn't expect anything less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we getting a little hysterical.
> 
> A politician lied. OMG, how horrible.
> 
> They're politicians.  They all lie.
> 
> The last politician who was honest with us was Walter Mondale, who told us we'd have to raise taxes.  He lost 49 states and Reagan raised taxes, anyway.
> 
> The GOP lost to this guy twice because they didn't offer anything better to vote for.
> 
> in 2008, they offered angry Grandpa, and in 2012, they offered the "Guy who lays you off*"
> 
> (*This was Huckabee's description for Romney, and it was spot on!)
> 
> I have my own criticisms of Obama.  He didn't have the experience when he got the job, he's not a skilled deal maker, and he's way too tenative in his decision-making.
> 
> That said, he's still a damn sight better than Romney would have been.
Click to expand...



No.  He's not.  

But that's irrelevant.  If the media had done its job we could have had Hillary.  Romney would have been better than her, but that wasn't in the cards.  

Obama isn't just an ordinary liar.

He's the most dishonest American politician I know of.  I suppose it's possible that there's a more dishonest American politician lurking out there somewhere, but it would be hard to be more thoroughly dishonest than Obama.  

Obama is indefensible.  And the media is indefensible for the way they protected him.  Not just protected -- elevated.


----------



## HenryBHough

Read as a liberal would, the above post proclaims Comrade Obama to be the best president ever.  Provided one ignores that he's the _*best* liar_ ever.  Still, He has achieved a superlative in Lib-lingo.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are kind of the only two choices on the menu....
> 
> Well, there's purgatory, which is like temporary Hell. I guess he only wants some people to be tortured for eons instead of eternity.  That's so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure? Can you prove it using actual references from the Bible, or am I supposed to take your word for it like all of the other bullshit you spout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure none of these places actually exist...
> 
> I was just critical of what a mean-spirited douhebag you would be to want someone tortured for a very long time because of the kind of sex they were having.
> 
> One would need to be a Quantum Douchebag.
Click to expand...


The Bible does not say a goddamned thing about eternal punishment, which is why you are the idiot.


----------



## koshergrl

But that's not the only reason he's an idiot, surely!


----------



## Luissa

Amelia said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Romney got Obama born!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has a lot to answer for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks for bringing that up.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mitt Romney Lie About Father Marching With MLK?
> 
> 
> 
> Romney claimed that his father marched with Martin Luther King.
> 
> In 1978, Mitt Romney would tell the Boston Globe that he and his father both marched with Martin Luther King.
> 
> The problem is, Mitt Romneys father, George Romney, the former governor of Michigan, never marched with Martin Luther King.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Romney led a march of 10,000 people to protest racist events in Selma.  He got Obama born!
Click to expand...



Mitt isn't his father. His father was forced out his job standing up for African Americans and believed in paying workers what they deserved, not cutting their pay to line his pocket. 
Mitt isn't a terrible man, but he isn't half the man his father was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantum Windbag

koshergrl said:


> But that's not the only reason he's an idiot, surely!



Of course it isn't, but it is wonderful to bitch slap the idiot when he assumes he knows how I think.


----------



## Luissa

koshergrl said:


> But that's not the only reason he's an idiot, surely!




Don't call him Shirley! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimBowie1958

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure? Can you prove it using actual references from the Bible, or am I supposed to take your word for it like all of the other bullshit you spout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure none of these places actually exist...
> 
> I was just critical of what a mean-spirited douhebag you would be to want someone tortured for a very long time because of the kind of sex they were having.
> 
> One would need to be a Quantum Douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Bible does not say a goddamned thing about eternal punishment, which is why you are the idiot.
Click to expand...


True, it only says the fires of Hell will be eternal, but nothing about it being occupied for all eternity.

My guess is it has been used for more than just Earthly human beings as the Bible describes the existence of nonhuman sentient beings.

Revelation 4 ASV - After these things I saw, and behold, a - Bible Gateway

The book of Revelations chapter 4



> 2 Straightway I was in the Spirit: and behold, there was* a throne set in heaven*, and one sitting upon the throne;
> 
> 3 and he that sat was to look upon like a jasper stone and a sardius: and there was a rainbow round about the throne, like an emerald to look upon.
> 
> 4 And round about the throne were four and twenty thrones: and upon the thrones I saw four and twenty elders sitting, arrayed in white garments; and on their heads crowns of gold.
> 
> 5 And out of the throne proceed lightnings and voices and thunders. And there was seven lamps of fire burning before the throne, which are the seven Spirits of God;
> 
> 6 and before the throne, as it were a sea of glass like a crystal; and in the midst of the throne, and round about the throne, four living creatures full of eyes before and behind.
> 
> 7 And *the first creature was like a lion, and the second creature like a calf, and the third creature had a face as of a man, and the fourth creature was like a flying eagle.
> 
> 8 and the four living creatures, having each one of them six wings, are full of eyes round about and within: and they have no rest day and night, saying, Holy, holy, holy, is the Lord God, the Almighty, who was and who is and who is to come*.
> 
> 9 And when the living creatures shall give glory and honor and thanks to him that sitteth on the throne, to him that liveth for ever and ever,
> 
> 10 the four and twenty elders shall fall down before him that sitteth on the throne, and shall worship him that liveth for ever and ever, and shall cast their crowns before the throne, saying,
> 
> 11 Worthy art thou, our Lord and our God, to receive the glory and the honor and the power: for thou didst create all things, and because of thy will they were, and were created.


----------



## JoeB131

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure? Can you prove it using actual references from the Bible, or am I supposed to take your word for it like all of the other bullshit you spout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure none of these places actually exist...
> 
> I was just critical of what a mean-spirited douhebag you would be to want someone tortured for a very long time because of the kind of sex they were having.
> 
> One would need to be a Quantum Douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Bible does not say a goddamned thing about eternal punishment, which is why you are the idiot.
Click to expand...


The Old Testament didn't say much about eternal punishment because the Hebrews didn't believe in an afterlife.  

Mt. 25:46 "They will go away to eternal punishment." 

Heb. 6:2 " the resurrection of the dead, and eternal judgment." 

Jude 7 The people of Sodom and Gomorrah serve as an example of those who suffer the "punishment of eternal fires." 

Dan. 12:2 " some to everlasting life, other to shame and everlasting contempt." 


2 Th. 1:9  "they will be punished with everlasting destruction." 

Gal. 1:8  If someone preaches another gospel, he is to be "eternally condemned." 

Is. 66:24  Those that rebelled against God, "Their worm will not die, nor will the fire be quenched." 

Rev. 14:10-11  "And the smoke of their torment rises for ever and ever" 

Mk. 3:29  Those who blaspheme will be guilty of an "eternal sin."


----------



## JoeB131

Quantum Windbag said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that's not the only reason he's an idiot, surely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it isn't, but it is wonderful to bitch slap the idiot when he assumes he knows how I think.
Click to expand...


Guy, you're a fucking crazy person.  I don't care how you think.  

But the Bible and Christianity talk endlessly about punishing people eternally.  Its why I rejected it as a mean-spirited stupidity.  

don't know if there's a God or not, but I don't believe the universe is so poorly designed that it's Yahweh....


----------



## manifold

HenryBHough said:


> Read as a liberal would, the above post proclaims Comrade Obama to be the best president ever.  Provided one ignores that he's the _*best* liar_ ever.  Still, He has achieved a superlative in Lib-lingo.



Good liars don't get caught dummy.


----------



## Sarah G

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure none of these places actually exist...
> 
> I was just critical of what a mean-spirited douhebag you would be to want someone tortured for a very long time because of the kind of sex they were having.
> 
> One would need to be a Quantum Douchebag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible does not say a goddamned thing about eternal punishment, which is why you are the idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Old Testament didn't say much about eternal punishment because the Hebrews didn't believe in an afterlife.
> 
> Mt. 25:46 "They will go away to eternal punishment."
> 
> Heb. 6:2 " the resurrection of the dead, and eternal judgment."
> 
> Jude 7 The people of Sodom and Gomorrah serve as an example of those who suffer the "punishment of eternal fires."
> 
> Dan. 12:2 " some to everlasting life, other to shame and everlasting contempt."
> 
> 
> 2 Th. 1:9  "they will be punished with everlasting destruction."
> 
> Gal. 1:8  If someone preaches another gospel, he is to be "eternally condemned."
> 
> Is. 66:24  Those that rebelled against God, "Their worm will not die, nor will the fire be quenched."
> 
> Rev. 14:10-11  "And the smoke of their torment rises for ever and ever"
> 
> Mk. 3:29  Those who blaspheme will be guilty of an "eternal sin."
Click to expand...


Surely the extreme Religious Righters here know all of this already...  

Nice research.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Sarah G said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible does not say a goddamned thing about eternal punishment, which is why you are the idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Old Testament didn't say much about eternal punishment because the Hebrews didn't believe in an afterlife.
> 
> Mt. 25:46 "They will go away to eternal punishment."
> 
> Heb. 6:2 "&#8230; the resurrection of the dead, and eternal judgment."
> 
> Jude 7 The people of Sodom and Gomorrah serve as an example of those who suffer the "punishment of eternal fires."
> 
> Dan. 12:2 "&#8230; some to everlasting life, other to shame and everlasting contempt."
> 
> 
> 2 Th. 1:9  "&#8230;they will be punished with everlasting destruction."
> 
> Gal. 1:8  If someone preaches another gospel, he is to be "eternally condemned."
> 
> Is. 66:24  Those that rebelled against God, "Their worm will not die, nor will the fire be quenched."
> 
> Rev. 14:10-11  "And the smoke of their torment rises for ever and ever"
> 
> Mk. 3:29  Those who blaspheme will be guilty of an "eternal sin."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely the extreme Religious Righters here know all of this already...
> 
> Nice research.
Click to expand...


Lol, that is bullshit 'research', fuck, the lying bastard doesn't even give the translation he used. 

Literal translations do not carry these 'eternal punishment' statements in part because the concept of 'end of the world', 'eternity' etc was often hyperbole, for example the destruction of the Temple in Jerusalem was described as a world ending event, and it did end the Jewish world as they knew it then.

From JoeB's own references, the Jude comment is plainly hyperbole as no one thinks the fires of Sodom are still burning.

Also what the eternal punishment will be is undefined and could be merely eternal shame and not a reference to an eternal burning in flames, etc. The Greek Orthodox Church, if I recall correctly, believes the punishment in hell to be very quick, and their period in Purgatory even quicker. 

Christian views on Hell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The Eastern Orthodox church teaches that heaven and hell are being in God's presence[38][39] which is being with God and seeing God, and that there no such place as where God is not, nor is hell taught in the East as separation from God.[40] One expression of the Eastern teaching is that hell and heaven are being in God's presence, as this presence is punishment and paradise depending on the person's spiritual state in that presence.[38][41] For one who hates God, to be in the presence of God eternally would be the gravest suffering.[42][43][44] Aristotle Papanikolaou [5] and Elizabeth H. Prodromou [6] wrote in their book Thinking Through Faith: New Perspectives from Orthodox Christian Scholars that for the Orthodox: "Those theological symbols, heaven and hell, are not crudely understood as spatial destinations but rather refer to the experience of God's presence according to two different modes. "[45] Some Eastern Orthodox express personal opinions that appear to run counter to official church statements, in teaching hell is separation from God.[46][47][48][49][50]
> 
> The Eastern Orthodox church rejects the teaching of purgatory.[51]
> 
> Contrary to Western Christianity, the Eastern Orthodox church believes in mystery and Apophatic Theology, not in Scholasticism.[citation needed] Because this is so, there is no single official teaching of the church. The Eastern Orthodox doctrine of hell is derived from the universal sayings and teachings of the saints and Church Fathers. These sayings and teachings are not in agreement on all points, and no Ecumenical council accepted by the Eastern Orthodox church has formulated doctrine on hell,[citation needed] so there is no single official teaching



Few Christian theologians believe in an eternal punishment in the fires of hell any more. 

We know that  there will be a judgment that will send people to where they will go, and it is a final 'eternal' judement as in you don't have the ability to avoid the hell fire afterwards. But there is nothing concrete that says people will be there all eternity, in fact the Bible says that God forgives, and if people sincerely repent in Hell, I doubt that God would leave them there.

The Bible also says that God's will is never defeated and that He wills that all men will be saved...and so they will. But some will have to learn their lessons the hard way before they will be prepared to stand in the presence of God.

And Joe is once again full of shit, but if you want to swallow it that is your bidness.


----------



## koshergrl

Wow I don't know where you studied theology, but you're way off base.

Yes, Christian churches do still maintain that the fires of hell are eternal, and that once judgement is passed, there is no escaping them. God can't be righteous and truthful without judging humanity, and punishing the guilty. The punishment for rejection of Christ is eternal damnation. Yup, eternal.


----------



## Sarah G

She just apologized again before today's show.  I tuned in just because I wanted to see whether she addressed it, probably like a lot of other people.  She was very sincere in her apology, she cried.

The panel she had on last week were several comedians and it took a bad turn there but I believe she'll be forgiven.


----------



## Avatar4321

JoeB131 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't obsess over the man's every utterence like you guys who suffer from severe ODS do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're ignorant and somehow it's someone elses fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I just don't prioritize my life on being angry that the country elected a guy you didn't like.
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with people knowing what the man says.

And no you just prioritize your life on being angry and hating people who are decent and caring instead.


----------



## Avatar4321

JoeB131 said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I just don't prioritize my life on being angry that the country elected a guy you didn't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're angry with reason.  There's no excuse for the phoniness the media let  that lying rat get away with.  None.
> 
> Elections should be based on information.
> 
> The election of Obama wasn't.
> 
> And we're mad.
> 
> We want better for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *OH, MY GOD, a POLITICIAN EMBELLISHED A STORY!!!! *
> 
> Whatever is the world coming to.
> 
> Obama got elected because Bush fucked up everything.  people were more upset about their underwater mortgages, busted 401K's and kids coming home in body bags than the fact that Obama misattributed his parent's relationship to Selma.
Click to expand...


Embellished? Is that what we call outright lying now?


----------



## paulitician

Most African American Democrats are such hateful Bigots. Not sure why though. One guess is that the Democratic Party has worked very hard inciting such hate for many years. Class Warfare and Race-Baiting are big parts of their Party Platform. Divide & Conquer i guess. Shame on em.


----------



## Papageorgio

Sarah G said:


> She just apologized again before today's show.  I tuned in just because I wanted to see whether she addressed it, probably like a lot of other people.  She was very sincere in her apology, she cried.
> 
> The panel she had on last week were several comedians and it took a bad turn there but I believe she'll be forgiven.



I don't buy into tears, however I am glad she apologized, she said something very insensitive and unkind. I hope she calls on the Romney's and asks forgiveness. That would be a true apology. 

Glad this non-story is finally over.


----------



## Sarah G

Papageorgio said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> She just apologized again before today's show.  I tuned in just because I wanted to see whether she addressed it, probably like a lot of other people.  She was very sincere in her apology, she cried.
> 
> The panel she had on last week were several comedians and it took a bad turn there but I believe she'll be forgiven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy into tears, however I am glad she apologized, she said something very insensitive and unkind. I hope she calls on the Romney's and asks forgiveness. That would be a true apology.
> 
> Glad this non-story is finally over.
Click to expand...


Did Megan Kelly call Santa and apologize for using him as a racist example?  No!  She did not.


----------



## Truthmatters

she was raised by her white morman family who adopted her.


how do you think she felt about that baby she saw on robmoneys lap?


----------



## paulitician

Sarah G said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> She just apologized again before today's show.  I tuned in just because I wanted to see whether she addressed it, probably like a lot of other people.  She was very sincere in her apology, she cried.
> 
> The panel she had on last week were several comedians and it took a bad turn there but I believe she'll be forgiven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy into tears, however I am glad she apologized, she said something very insensitive and unkind. I hope she calls on the Romney's and asks forgiveness. That would be a true apology.
> 
> Glad this non-story is finally over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Megan Kelly call Santa and apologize for using him as a racist example?  No!  She did not.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you must be a NBC-viewer nutter. You have no idea how stupid you sound, huh? No idea at all.


----------



## Papageorgio

Sarah G said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> She just apologized again before today's show.  I tuned in just because I wanted to see whether she addressed it, probably like a lot of other people.  She was very sincere in her apology, she cried.
> 
> The panel she had on last week were several comedians and it took a bad turn there but I believe she'll be forgiven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy into tears, however I am glad she apologized, she said something very insensitive and unkind. I hope she calls on the Romney's and asks forgiveness. That would be a true apology.
> 
> Glad this non-story is finally over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Megan Kelly call Santa and apologize for using him as a racist example?  No!  She did not.
Click to expand...


When you grow up, you will learn the truth about Santa, but you still have a LOT of growing up to do.


----------



## Papageorgio

Truthmatters said:


> she was raised by her white morman family who adopted her.
> 
> 
> how do you think she felt about that baby she saw on robmoneys lap?



She felt like and acted like a bigot.


----------



## Sarah G

paulitician said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy into tears, however I am glad she apologized, she said something very insensitive and unkind. I hope she calls on the Romney's and asks forgiveness. That would be a true apology.
> 
> Glad this non-story is finally over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Megan Kelly call Santa and apologize for using him as a racist example?  No!  She did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you must be a NBC-viewer nutter. You have no idea how stupid you sound, huh? No idea.
Click to expand...


Typical Paul supporter, zero sense of humor.


----------



## Avatar4321

Sarah G said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> She just apologized again before today's show.  I tuned in just because I wanted to see whether she addressed it, probably like a lot of other people.  She was very sincere in her apology, she cried.
> 
> The panel she had on last week were several comedians and it took a bad turn there but I believe she'll be forgiven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy into tears, however I am glad she apologized, she said something very insensitive and unkind. I hope she calls on the Romney's and asks forgiveness. That would be a true apology.
> 
> Glad this non-story is finally over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Megan Kelly call Santa and apologize for using him as a racist example?  No!  She did not.
Click to expand...


So she doesnt need to apologize to the Romneys on a phone call because Megan Kelly didn't call someone who has been dead for over a thousand years to apologize for correctly identifying his race?


----------



## Truthmatters

Papageorgio said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> she was raised by her white morman family who adopted her.
> 
> 
> how do you think she felt about that baby she saw on robmoneys lap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She felt like and acted like a bigot.
Click to expand...


one of these things is not like the other



that baby was her 40 years ago.


she apologized


----------



## Truthmatters

how have the mormans treated black people historically?


----------



## Libertarianman

Oh, hosts do that. I think it is wrong, but frankly I don't care. Just wonder what would happen if obama had a white kid abd Sean Hannity made fun of the kid...Hannity would he hanged


----------



## boedicca

Sarah G said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> She just apologized again before today's show.  I tuned in just because I wanted to see whether she addressed it, probably like a lot of other people.  She was very sincere in her apology, she cried.
> 
> The panel she had on last week were several comedians and it took a bad turn there but I believe she'll be forgiven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy into tears, however I am glad she apologized, she said something very insensitive and unkind. I hope she calls on the Romney's and asks forgiveness. That would be a true apology.
> 
> Glad this non-story is finally over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Megan Kelly call Santa and apologize for using him as a racist example?  No!  She did not.
Click to expand...



What she said wasn't racist.

Santa is Odin, a norse God (and white).  It's just historical fact.


----------



## Sarah G

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy into tears, however I am glad she apologized, she said something very insensitive and unkind. I hope she calls on the Romney's and asks forgiveness. That would be a true apology.
> 
> Glad this non-story is finally over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Megan Kelly call Santa and apologize for using him as a racist example?  No!  She did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So she doesnt need to apologize to the Romneys on a phone call because Megan Kelly didn't call someone who has been dead for over a thousand years to apologize for correctly identifying his race?
Click to expand...


No, she doesn't need to call the Romneys, she has apologized several times.  You have no right to demand anything.  You all want this to drag on and on just because.


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> how have the mormans treated black people historically?




Mormans?  Are they anything like Corpsemen?


This baby is fortunate to be part of a large, loving family.  He will get taught healthy values and have the opportunity to have a wonderful life.

Good for the Romneys for adopting him!


----------



## JimBowie1958

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> how have the mormans treated black people historically?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mormans?  Are they anything like Corpsemen?
Click to expand...


I think he meant Normans.

And the answer is that the Normans treated everyone very badly, but especially the French, so they can be forgiven. 

Not sacking Paris when they had the chance...I'm still working on forgiving that one.  But in their defense they did get some nice real estate from the deal.


----------



## Sarah G

JimBowie1958 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> how have the mormans treated black people historically?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mormans?  Are they anything like Corpsemen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he meant Normans.
Click to expand...


She.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Sarah G said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mormans?  Are they anything like Corpsemen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he meant Normans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She.
Click to expand...


Well the worst ones were she's but not all of them and I don't think you'd call them Norwomen.


----------



## Papageorgio

Truthmatters said:


> how have the mormans treated black people historically?



How have the Democrats treated blacks historically?


----------



## Papageorgio

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Megan Kelly call Santa and apologize for using him as a racist example?  No!  She did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So she doesnt need to apologize to the Romneys on a phone call because Megan Kelly didn't call someone who has been dead for over a thousand years to apologize for correctly identifying his race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she doesn't need to call the Romneys, she has apologized several times.  You have no right to demand anything.  You all want this to drag on and on just because.
Click to expand...


She doesn't need to call the Romneys, if she was sincere, she would speak to the person or persons she offended. But she doesn't need to do anything. The tears also mean nothing. Neither good or bad. 

You seem to keep posting about it, so you are helping to drag it along.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure none of these places actually exist...
> 
> I was just critical of what a mean-spirited douhebag you would be to want someone tortured for a very long time because of the kind of sex they were having.
> 
> One would need to be a Quantum Douchebag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible does not say a goddamned thing about eternal punishment, which is why you are the idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Old Testament didn't say much about eternal punishment because the Hebrews didn't believe in an afterlife.
> 
> Mt. 25:46 "They will go away to eternal punishment."
> 
> Heb. 6:2 " the resurrection of the dead, and eternal judgment."
> 
> Jude 7 The people of Sodom and Gomorrah serve as an example of those who suffer the "punishment of eternal fires."
> 
> Dan. 12:2 " some to everlasting life, other to shame and everlasting contempt."
> 
> 
> 2 Th. 1:9  "they will be punished with everlasting destruction."
> 
> Gal. 1:8  If someone preaches another gospel, he is to be "eternally condemned."
> 
> Is. 66:24  Those that rebelled against God, "Their worm will not die, nor will the fire be quenched."
> 
> Rev. 14:10-11  "And the smoke of their torment rises for ever and ever"
> 
> Mk. 3:29  Those who blaspheme will be guilty of an "eternal sin."
Click to expand...


The Bible is the combination of the Old and the New Testament, idiot. 

By the way, if I were to interpret the verses you cited the way you want I would be forced to conclude that they have always been punished because eternal means without beginning or end. Since the sentence structure precludes that interpretation, I have to assume that the verse means something slightly different than that they will always be punished, and conclude that it is referring to the place, not the condition. 

Thanks for proving me right, by the way. It is always easier to let the people who think they know what the Bible says prove that they don't than actually show them.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sarah G said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible does not say a goddamned thing about eternal punishment, which is why you are the idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Old Testament didn't say much about eternal punishment because the Hebrews didn't believe in an afterlife.
> 
> Mt. 25:46 "They will go away to eternal punishment."
> 
> Heb. 6:2 " the resurrection of the dead, and eternal judgment."
> 
> Jude 7 The people of Sodom and Gomorrah serve as an example of those who suffer the "punishment of eternal fires."
> 
> Dan. 12:2 " some to everlasting life, other to shame and everlasting contempt."
> 
> 
> 2 Th. 1:9  "they will be punished with everlasting destruction."
> 
> Gal. 1:8  If someone preaches another gospel, he is to be "eternally condemned."
> 
> Is. 66:24  Those that rebelled against God, "Their worm will not die, nor will the fire be quenched."
> 
> Rev. 14:10-11  "And the smoke of their torment rises for ever and ever"
> 
> Mk. 3:29  Those who blaspheme will be guilty of an "eternal sin."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely the extreme Religious Righters here know all of this already...
> 
> Nice research.
Click to expand...


I did know, and specifically told Joe that the Bible doesn't say anything about people being tortured forever. He, unfortunately, refused to admit he doesn't know what the Bible says.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Truthmatters said:


> she was raised by her white morman family who adopted her.
> 
> 
> how do you think she felt about that baby she saw on robmoneys lap?



She let the panel she brought together mock that family, and that baby, and didn't say anything until CNN called them on it. That tells me a lot more about how she felt than anything else.


----------



## Sarah G

Papageorgio said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So she doesnt need to apologize to the Romneys on a phone call because Megan Kelly didn't call someone who has been dead for over a thousand years to apologize for correctly identifying his race?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she doesn't need to call the Romneys, she has apologized several times.  You have no right to demand anything.  You all want this to drag on and on just because.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She doesn't need to call the Romneys, if she was sincere, she would speak to the person or persons she offended. But she doesn't need to do anything. The tears also mean nothing. Neither good or bad.
> 
> You seem to keep posting about it, so you are helping to drag it along.
Click to expand...


I'm just upating those of you who want the story to continue.  Btw, don't ever think that I would take your advice about anything so please stop attempting to tell me what to post.

Of course the tears mean nothing to an extreme rwn like you.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Truthmatters said:


> how have the mormans treated black people historically?



Historically?

They fought for their right to equal treatment under the law, they fought against slavery, and they had no problem sitting down to eat with them in public. Over all, they have a much better record, historically, than the Democratic Party that was on the other side on all of those issues. Why do you think the Democrats hate Mormons so emphatically?


----------



## Papageorgio

Sarah G said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she doesn't need to call the Romneys, she has apologized several times.  You have no right to demand anything.  You all want this to drag on and on just because.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't need to call the Romneys, if she was sincere, she would speak to the person or persons she offended. But she doesn't need to do anything. The tears also mean nothing. Neither good or bad.
> 
> You seem to keep posting about it, so you are helping to drag it along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just upating those of you who want the story to continue.  Btw, don't ever think that I would take your advice about anything so please stop attempting to tell me what to post.
> 
> Of course the tears mean nothing to an extreme rwn like you.
Click to expand...


I find there are those that can turn them off or on at the drop of a hat. Maybe your experience is difference, I really don't care either way. Tears in an apology make no difference in how I would view an apology. Tears make a big difference when tragedy or death or real pain are involved. Sorry, I didn't direct you to post or not, and the fact is if you post or not makes little difference in my life and I would never attempt to give an ignorant person, such as yourself advice, I was merely making a statement of fact. 

Have whatever day you want to have, mine is and will be great.


----------



## Sarah G

Papageorgio said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't need to call the Romneys, if she was sincere, she would speak to the person or persons she offended. But she doesn't need to do anything. The tears also mean nothing. Neither good or bad.
> 
> You seem to keep posting about it, so you are helping to drag it along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just upating those of you who want the story to continue.  Btw, don't ever think that I would take your advice about anything so please stop attempting to tell me what to post.
> 
> Of course the tears mean nothing to an extreme rwn like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find there are those that can turn them off or on at the drop of a hat. Maybe your experience is difference, I really don't care either way. Tears in an apology make no difference in how I would view an apology. Tears make a big difference when tragedy or death or real pain are involved. Sorry, I didn't direct you to post or not, and the fact is if you post or not makes little difference in my life and I would never attempt to give an ignorant person, such as yourself advice, I was merely making a statement of fact.
> 
> Have whatever day you want to have, mine is and will be great.
Click to expand...


I hope your day is great.  Now get the fuck away from me.


----------



## koshergrl

Lolol...what a twit you are.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Papageorgio said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't need to call the Romneys, if she was sincere, she would speak to the person or persons she offended. But she doesn't need to do anything. The tears also mean nothing. Neither good or bad.
> 
> You seem to keep posting about it, so you are helping to drag it along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just upating those of you who want the story to continue.  Btw, don't ever think that I would take your advice about anything so please stop attempting to tell me what to post.
> 
> Of course the tears mean nothing to an extreme rwn like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find there are those that can turn them off or on at the drop of a hat. Maybe your experience is difference, I really don't care either way. Tears in an apology make no difference in how I would view an apology. Tears make a big difference when tragedy or death or real pain are involved. Sorry, I didn't direct you to post or not, and the fact is if you post or not makes little difference in my life and I would never attempt to give an ignorant person, such as yourself advice, I was merely making a statement of fact.
> 
> Have whatever day you want to have, mine is and will be great.
Click to expand...


I watched the apology, she wasn't crying about the fact that they mocked Romney's family. In fact, she didn't even apologize for that, she apologized for crossing the self imposed line of no family. She didn't get emotional until she apologized to everyone else who isn't Romney because the entire segment mocked the very idea  trans racial adoptions. I think she sincerely regrets that part because her type does really believe that particular canard.


----------



## HenryBHough

Would it be considered mockery were someone to say of Obama only having daughters that any prick can make a girl but it takes a man to make a boy?


----------



## Sarah G

HenryBHough said:


> Would it be considered mockery were someone to say of Obama only having daughters that any prick can make a girl but it takes a man to make a boy?



No, not mockery, just your normal weird commentary.


----------



## Amelia

It was about the best apology imaginable considering the initial lapse.

A good apology.  I'm ready to move on from the topic.

Won't say I won't ever revisit it if the MSNBC hosts don't seem to have learned enough from their recent rash of apology-worthy moments.

But MHP's apology had just as much content and feeling as I could have hoped.


----------



## rdean

Oh that Melissa Perry Harris.  What a bitch.  How dare her call Mitt Romney's grandson "gorgeous".  No wonder right wingers are outraged.  I suspect "gorgeous" doesn't even approach what they call him behind closed doors.


----------



## Amelia

rdean said:


> Oh that Melissa Perry Harris.  What a bitch.  How dare her call Mitt Romney's grandson "gorgeous".  No wonder right wingers are outraged.  I suspect "gorgeous" doesn't even approach what they call him behind closed doors.




It was inappropriate to use Romney's family photo as fodder for a comedy segment.

MHP has correctly apologized for crossing that line.

Be as big as she was.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

rdean said:


> Oh that Melissa Perry Harris.  What a bitch.  How dare her call Mitt Romney's grandson "gorgeous".  No wonder right wingers are outraged.  I suspect "gorgeous" doesn't even approach what they call him behind closed doors.



Your post would make more sense if Perry hadn't been wrong, and admitted it.

Actually, it probably wouldn't, but at least you could pretend it did.


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ect-kgxBb4M]Sesame Street - One Of These Things - Letters and numbers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

Quantum Windbag said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just upating those of you who want the story to continue.  Btw, don't ever think that I would take your advice about anything so please stop attempting to tell me what to post.
> 
> Of course the tears mean nothing to an extreme rwn like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find there are those that can turn them off or on at the drop of a hat. Maybe your experience is difference, I really don't care either way. Tears in an apology make no difference in how I would view an apology. Tears make a big difference when tragedy or death or real pain are involved. Sorry, I didn't direct you to post or not, and the fact is if you post or not makes little difference in my life and I would never attempt to give an ignorant person, such as yourself advice, I was merely making a statement of fact.
> 
> Have whatever day you want to have, mine is and will be great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the apology, she wasn't crying about the fact that they mocked Romney's family. In fact, she didn't even apologize for that, she apologized for crossing the self imposed line of no family. She didn't get emotional until she apologized to everyone else who isn't Romney because the entire segment mocked the very idea  trans racial adoptions. I think she sincerely regrets that part because her type does really believe that particular canard.
Click to expand...


She was teary from beginning to end, she felt bad about it and said so once again.  The show then went on and it was pretty good.  She had Ralph Nader on and great discussions.


----------



## koshergrl

You're so forgiving of bigotry towards Christians and blacks.

Would you be this forgiving if the victim had been the unfortunate child of two homos?


----------



## Papageorgio

Sarah G said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just upating those of you who want the story to continue.  Btw, don't ever think that I would take your advice about anything so please stop attempting to tell me what to post.
> 
> Of course the tears mean nothing to an extreme rwn like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find there are those that can turn them off or on at the drop of a hat. Maybe your experience is difference, I really don't care either way. Tears in an apology make no difference in how I would view an apology. Tears make a big difference when tragedy or death or real pain are involved. Sorry, I didn't direct you to post or not, and the fact is if you post or not makes little difference in my life and I would never attempt to give an ignorant person, such as yourself advice, I was merely making a statement of fact.
> 
> Have whatever day you want to have, mine is and will be great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope your day is great.  Now get the fuck away from me.
Click to expand...


Love you to!


----------



## Papageorgio

Quantum Windbag said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just upating those of you who want the story to continue.  Btw, don't ever think that I would take your advice about anything so please stop attempting to tell me what to post.
> 
> Of course the tears mean nothing to an extreme rwn like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find there are those that can turn them off or on at the drop of a hat. Maybe your experience is difference, I really don't care either way. Tears in an apology make no difference in how I would view an apology. Tears make a big difference when tragedy or death or real pain are involved. Sorry, I didn't direct you to post or not, and the fact is if you post or not makes little difference in my life and I would never attempt to give an ignorant person, such as yourself advice, I was merely making a statement of fact.
> 
> Have whatever day you want to have, mine is and will be great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the apology, she wasn't crying about the fact that they mocked Romney's family. In fact, she didn't even apologize for that, she apologized for crossing the self imposed line of no family. She didn't get emotional until she apologized to everyone else who isn't Romney because the entire segment mocked the very idea  trans racial adoptions. I think she sincerely regrets that part because her type does really believe that particular canard.
Click to expand...


Anyone can turn on and off tears, she should apologize to the Romney family, but we know that won't happen. As always it was for show and ratings. MSNBC is getting very good at that, it's the only time anyone watches.


----------



## JoeB131

Avatar4321 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're angry with reason.  There's no excuse for the phoniness the media let  that lying rat get away with.  None.
> 
> Elections should be based on information.
> 
> The election of Obama wasn't.
> 
> And we're mad.
> 
> We want better for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OH, MY GOD, a POLITICIAN EMBELLISHED A STORY!!!! *
> 
> Whatever is the world coming to.
> 
> Obama got elected because Bush fucked up everything.  people were more upset about their underwater mortgages, busted 401K's and kids coming home in body bags than the fact that Obama misattributed his parent's relationship to Selma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Embellished? Is that what we call outright lying now?
Click to expand...


Well, no, lying is what you call Mitt Romney saying his Dad marched with Doctor King when his Lily white Mormon Ass wouldn't have been caught dead near black folks.  

Saying that Selma created a world where an interracial couple could live in peace is a slight embellishment if that couple got together before Selma.  

Of course, there were civil rights actions IN Selma before 1961 as well, so he wasn't exactly "lying".


----------



## JoeB131

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible does not say a goddamned thing about eternal punishment, which is why you are the idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Old Testament didn't say much about eternal punishment because the Hebrews didn't believe in an afterlife.
> 
> Mt. 25:46 "They will go away to eternal punishment."
> 
> Heb. 6:2 " the resurrection of the dead, and eternal judgment."
> 
> Jude 7 The people of Sodom and Gomorrah serve as an example of those who suffer the "punishment of eternal fires."
> 
> Dan. 12:2 " some to everlasting life, other to shame and everlasting contempt."
> 
> 
> 2 Th. 1:9  "they will be punished with everlasting destruction."
> 
> Gal. 1:8  If someone preaches another gospel, he is to be "eternally condemned."
> 
> Is. 66:24  Those that rebelled against God, "Their worm will not die, nor will the fire be quenched."
> 
> Rev. 14:10-11  "And the smoke of their torment rises for ever and ever"
> 
> Mk. 3:29  Those who blaspheme will be guilty of an "eternal sin."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Bible is the combination of the Old and the New Testament, idiot.
> 
> By the way, if I were to interpret the verses you cited the way you want I would be forced to conclude that they have always been punished because eternal means without beginning or end. Since the sentence structure precludes that interpretation, I have to assume that the verse means something slightly different than that they will always be punished, and conclude that it is referring to the place, not the condition.
> 
> Thanks for proving me right, by the way. It is always easier to let the people who think they know what the Bible says prove that they don't than actually show them.
Click to expand...


Nice attempt to weasel your way out of being wrong.  

The bible says sinners will be punished for the rest of eternity.  

Your bible is a mean-spirited book of angry verses, and I know you get upset when someone points that out to you.  

You need to get Disney to write you a new bible with a singing Virgin Mary and all the icky parts taken out.


----------



## Amelia

JoeB131 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OH, MY GOD, a POLITICIAN EMBELLISHED A STORY!!!! *
> 
> Whatever is the world coming to.
> 
> Obama got elected because Bush fucked up everything.  people were more upset about their underwater mortgages, busted 401K's and kids coming home in body bags than the fact that Obama misattributed his parent's relationship to Selma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embellished? Is that what we call outright lying now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no, lying is what you call Mitt Romney saying his Dad marched with Doctor King when *his Lily white Mormon Ass wouldn't have been caught dead near black folks.*
> 
> Saying that Selma created a world where an interracial couple could live in peace is a slight embellishment if that couple got together before Selma.
> 
> Of course, there were civil rights actions IN Selma before 1961 as well, so he wasn't exactly "lying".
Click to expand...



C'mon.  I thought you actually cared about getting historical facts correct.  Don't let me down on this.


----------



## rdean

JoeB131 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OH, MY GOD, a POLITICIAN EMBELLISHED A STORY!!!! *
> 
> Whatever is the world coming to.
> 
> Obama got elected because Bush fucked up everything.  people were more upset about their underwater mortgages, busted 401K's and kids coming home in body bags than the fact that Obama misattributed his parent's relationship to Selma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embellished? Is that what we call outright lying now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no, lying is what you call Mitt Romney saying his Dad marched with Doctor King when his Lily white Mormon Ass wouldn't have been caught dead near black folks.
> 
> Saying that Selma created a world where an interracial couple could live in peace is a slight embellishment if that couple got together before Selma.
> 
> Of course, there were civil rights actions IN Selma before 1961 as well, so he wasn't exactly "lying".
Click to expand...


The apple fell far from the tree.  Mitt is not like his father.  Remember, Mitt's father was the first politician to release his tax records for public scrutiny.  Mitt released one that was doctored to present himself in a good light.  But it didn't work.  He paid 13% on 22 million dollars of income.  He could have paid less because America's tax system is so skewed to the wealthy.  So he paid more on the only tax return he released strictly for show.

And the Mormon church was not happy with Mitt's father's stance on civil rights.


----------



## rdean

Amelia said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that Melissa Perry Harris.  What a bitch.  How dare her call Mitt Romney's grandson "gorgeous".  No wonder right wingers are outraged.  I suspect "gorgeous" doesn't even approach what they call him behind closed doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was inappropriate to use Romney's family photo as fodder for a comedy segment.
> 
> MHP has correctly apologized for crossing that line.
> 
> Be as big as she was.
Click to expand...


Perhaps.  But it is hypocritical when Right wingers are outraged at Romney's grandson being called gorgeous while saying "get over it" when Obama's daughters, Wife, mother and father, grandparents, aunts, uncles and brothers and sisters are constantly under attack from the most base comments from seemingly everyone on the right.  That is a true double standard.


----------



## freedombecki

rdean said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that Melissa Perry Harris. What a bitch. How dare her call Mitt Romney's grandson "gorgeous". No wonder right wingers are outraged. I suspect "gorgeous" doesn't even approach what they call him behind closed doors.
> 
> 
> 
> It was inappropriate to use Romney's family photo as fodder for a comedy segment.
> 
> MHP has correctly apologized for crossing that line.
> 
> Be as big as she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps. But it is hypocritical when Right wingers are outraged at Romney's grandson being called gorgeous while saying "get over it" when Obama's daughters, Wife, mother and father, grandparents, aunts, uncles and brothers and sisters are constantly under attack from the most base comments from seemingly everyone on the right. That is a true double standard.
Click to expand...


I wrote no such post as your blanket accusation suggests. I've been a registered Republican all of my adult life.


----------



## Papageorgio

rdean said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that Melissa Perry Harris.  What a bitch.  How dare her call Mitt Romney's grandson "gorgeous".  No wonder right wingers are outraged.  I suspect "gorgeous" doesn't even approach what they call him behind closed doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was inappropriate to use Romney's family photo as fodder for a comedy segment.
> 
> MHP has correctly apologized for crossing that line.
> 
> Be as big as she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps.  But it is hypocritical when Right wingers are outraged at Romney's grandson being called gorgeous while saying "get over it" when Obama's daughters, Wife, mother and father, grandparents, aunts, uncles and brothers and sisters are constantly under attack from the most base comments from seemingly everyone on the right.  That is a true double standard.
Click to expand...


Rdean, you get dumber with each post, and that is getting tough, even for you. Let me know when you get your next set of talking points, or as I call them, the Democratic Party's daily lies.


----------



## koshergrl

rdean said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that Melissa Perry Harris.  What a bitch.  How dare her call Mitt Romney's grandson "gorgeous".  No wonder right wingers are outraged.  I suspect "gorgeous" doesn't even approach what they call him behind closed doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was inappropriate to use Romney's family photo as fodder for a comedy segment.
> 
> MHP has correctly apologized for crossing that line.
> 
> Be as big as she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps.  But it is hypocritical when Right wingers are outraged at Romney's grandson being called gorgeous while saying "get over it" when Obama's daughters, Wife, mother and father, grandparents, aunts, uncles and brothers and sisters are constantly under attack from the most base comments from seemingly everyone on the right.  That is a true double standard.
Click to expand...


I'm sure you can link multiple posts of people saying nasty things about the girls.

I know I can link dozens, probably scores of nasty posts flinging every type of insult at Sarah Palin and her family.

Including her youngest child... 

You guys are really good at saying nasty things about babies. Go figure.


----------



## JimBowie1958

freedombecki said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was inappropriate to use Romney's family photo as fodder for a comedy segment.
> 
> MHP has correctly apologized for crossing that line.
> 
> Be as big as she was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps. But it is hypocritical when Right wingers are outraged at Romney's grandson being called gorgeous while saying "get over it" when Obama's daughters, Wife, mother and father, grandparents, aunts, uncles and brothers and sisters are constantly under attack from the most base comments from seemingly everyone on the right. That is a true double standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wrote no such post as your blanket accusation suggests. I've been a registered Republican all of my adult life.
Click to expand...


RDean is a bald faced liar, so it shouldn't surprise anyone.


----------



## JoeB131

Quantum Windbag said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> how have the mormans treated black people historically?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historically?
> 
> They fought for their right to equal treatment under the law, *they fought against slavery*, and they had no problem sitting down to eat with them in public. Over all, they have a much better record, historically, than the Democratic Party that was on the other side on all of those issues. Why do you think the Democrats hate Mormons so emphatically?
Click to expand...


Do you ever get tired of being wrong?  

Pioneers and Cowboys



> Slavery was legal in Utah as a result of the Compromise of 1850, which brought California into the Union as a free state while allowing Utah and New Mexico territories the option of deciding the issue by "popular sovereignty." Some Mormon pioneers from the South had brought African-American slaves with them when they migrated west. Some freed their slaves in Utah; others who went on to California had to emancipate them there.
> 
> The Mormon church had no official doctrine for or against slaveholding, and leaders were ambivalent. In 1836 Joseph Smith wrote that masters should treat slaves humanely and that slaves owed their owners obedience. During his presidential campaign in 1844, however, he came out for abolition. Brigham Young tacitly supported slaveholding, declaring that although Utah was not suited for slavery the practice was ordained by God. In 1851 Apostle Orson Hyde said the church would not interfere in relations between master and slave.
> 
> The Legislature formally sanctioned slaveholding in 1852 but cautioned against inhumane treatment and stipulated that slaves could be declared free if their masters abused them. Records document the sale of a number of slaves in Utah.
> 
> African Americans were not the only slaves bought and sold in the territory. The arrival of the pioneers in 1847 disrupted a thriving trade in Native American slaves. Utah-based Indians, particularly Chief Walkar's band of Utes, served as procurers and middlemen in a slave-trading network that extended from Santa Fe, New Mexico, to Los Angeles, California, and involved Spanish, Mexican, American, and Native American traders.



And let's not forget this little tidbit about Mormons... 

They didn't allow blacks to be part of the priesthood (something all Mormon Males must do when they are young) until 1978.  

By 1978, Strom Thurmond had blacks on his staff.  

Not to mention, Mormon scripture considers dark skin a curse from God.  

Now, to their credit, your average Mormon will wince when someone points these things out.  They recently threw Brigham Young under the bus trying to blame him for a lot of this racism while giving Joseph Smith a Pass.  But the Mormon Church has a horrible history on race.  

But shit, the Mormon Church is one big honking lie, so it's hard to hold that against them.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Yeah, racism is OK to libtards as long as it is another libtard doing it, lol.


----------



## Luissa

JimBowie1958 said:


> Yeah, racism is OK to libtards as long as it is another libtard doing it, lol.




What's your excuse? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimBowie1958

Luissa said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, racism is OK to libtards as long as it is another libtard doing it, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your excuse?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Show me my racist statement and I will tell you my defense, idiot.


----------



## koshergrl

While we're waiting for that (it may take a while lol) did you see this:

"
 	As NewsBusters reported  earlier, MSNBC's Melissa Harris-Perry began her Saturday show with a  heartfelt apology to Mitt Romney's family that included her tearing up.
  	This prompted former MSNBC host Alec Baldwin - terminated in November for a homophobic rant towards a paparazzo - to write on Twitter hours ago, "If I cry, will I be forgiven all of my transgressions?"

Read more:  Alec Baldwin Mocks Melissa Harris-Perry: 'If I Cry, Will I Be Forgiven All of My Transgressions?' | NewsBusters


----------



## paulitician

Hey come on, she cried. Now it's ok she's a racist piece of shit.


----------



## Truthmatters

Perry was raised by a white morman family after being adopted by them.


one of these things is not like the other was her own childhood.


How do mormans view black people?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> how have the mormans treated black people historically?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historically?
> 
> They fought for their right to equal treatment under the law, *they fought against slavery*, and they had no problem sitting down to eat with them in public. Over all, they have a much better record, historically, than the Democratic Party that was on the other side on all of those issues. Why do you think the Democrats hate Mormons so emphatically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever get tired of being wrong?
> 
> Pioneers and Cowboys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery was legal in Utah as a result of the Compromise of 1850, which brought California into the Union as a free state while allowing Utah and New Mexico territories the option of deciding the issue by "popular sovereignty." Some Mormon pioneers from the South had brought African-American slaves with them when they migrated west. Some freed their slaves in Utah; others who went on to California had to emancipate them there.
> 
> The Mormon church had no official doctrine for or against slaveholding, and leaders were ambivalent. In 1836 Joseph Smith wrote that masters should treat slaves humanely and that slaves owed their owners obedience. During his presidential campaign in 1844, however, he came out for abolition. Brigham Young tacitly supported slaveholding, declaring that although Utah was not suited for slavery the practice was ordained by God. In 1851 Apostle Orson Hyde said the church would not interfere in relations between master and slave.
> 
> The Legislature formally sanctioned slaveholding in 1852 but cautioned against inhumane treatment and stipulated that slaves could be declared free if their masters abused them. Records document the sale of a number of slaves in Utah.
> 
> African Americans were not the only slaves bought and sold in the territory. The arrival of the pioneers in 1847 disrupted a thriving trade in Native American slaves. Utah-based Indians, particularly Chief Walkar's band of Utes, served as procurers and middlemen in a slave-trading network that extended from Santa Fe, New Mexico, to Los Angeles, California, and involved Spanish, Mexican, American, and Native American traders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not forget this little tidbit about Mormons...
> 
> They didn't allow blacks to be part of the priesthood (something all Mormon Males must do when they are young) until 1978.
> 
> By 1978, Strom Thurmond had blacks on his staff.
> 
> Not to mention, Mormon scripture considers dark skin a curse from God.
> 
> Now, to their credit, your average Mormon will wince when someone points these things out.  They recently threw Brigham Young under the bus trying to blame him for a lot of this racism while giving Joseph Smith a Pass.  But the Mormon Church has a horrible history on race.
> 
> But shit, the Mormon Church is one big honking lie, so it's hard to hold that against them.
Click to expand...


I said Mormons fought against slavery, and you spout off that Washington DC decided that Utah would be a slave state to disprove me. Can you explain the connection, because I don't see it.


----------



## HenryBHough

Just too much for the hard-of-hearing to differentiate between "Maddow" and "Mad Cow", both of which seem to be afflictions.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

koshergrl said:


> While we're waiting for that (it may take a while lol) did you see this:
> 
> "
> As NewsBusters reported  earlier, MSNBC's Melissa Harris-Perry began her Saturday show with a  heartfelt apology to Mitt Romney's family that included her tearing up.
> This prompted former MSNBC host Alec Baldwin - terminated in November for a homophobic rant towards a paparazzo - to write on Twitter hours ago, "If I cry, will I be forgiven all of my transgressions?"
> 
> Read more:  Alec Baldwin Mocks Melissa Harris-Perry: 'If I Cry, Will I Be Forgiven All of My Transgressions?' | NewsBusters



Double standards catch everyone.


----------



## paulitician

Truthmatters said:


> Perry was raised by a white morman family after being adopted by them.
> 
> 
> one of these things is not like the other was her own childhood.
> 
> 
> How do mormans view black people?



Still trying to defend the indefensible ay? Shame on ya.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Truthmatters said:


> Perry was raised by a white morman family after being adopted by them.
> 
> 
> one of these things is not like the other was her own childhood.
> 
> 
> How do mormans view black people?



The Romney family adopted a black child, how many people here can say the same thing about their family?


----------



## Papageorgio

Truthmatters said:


> Perry was raised by a white morman family after being adopted by them.
> 
> 
> one of these things is not like the other was her own childhood.
> 
> 
> How do mormans view black people?



You never answered my question. Of course I understand your embarrassment.


----------



## Truthmatters

listen to the guys who likes to claim no children died at sandyhook.


----------



## Truthmatters

Quantum Windbag said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perry was raised by a white morman family after being adopted by them.
> 
> 
> one of these things is not like the other was her own childhood.
> 
> 
> How do mormans view black people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Romney family adopted a black child, how many people here can say the same thing about their family?
Click to expand...


whats your point?


why do you think perry is lying about her apology?


----------



## Truthmatters

why are some of you pretending this woman was being racist yet no one on the right EVER says anything racist?


----------



## Truthmatters

why do you SCREAM "race card" every time a black person tries to call out racism?

Yet you ALWAYS agree with clams of black people being racist?


----------



## Truthmatters

do you think white republicans can NEVER say ANYTHING that can be legitimately called racism?


----------



## paulitician

Truthmatters said:


> why do you SCREAM "race card" every time a black person tries to call out racism?
> 
> Yet you ALWAYS agree with clams of black people being racist?



She's a hateful racist asshole. And unfortunately, she's very typical of most African American Democrats. I know it's not all their fault though. The Democratic Party has worked very hard fomenting such hate for many many years. It's all about the Divide & Conquer. Shame on you and your Party.


----------



## Truthmatters

Go get one case of a con saying something racist that you admit was racist.


----------



## Truthmatters

can you find ONE case where a black person felt something a con said was racist and you agree with them?


Or do you ONLY see racism when it comes from a black face?


----------



## Sarah G

paulitician said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do you SCREAM "race card" every time a black person tries to call out racism?
> 
> Yet you ALWAYS agree with clams of black people being racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She's a hateful racist asshole.* And unfortunately, she's very typical of most African American Democrats. I know it's not all their fault though. The Democratic Party has worked very hard fomenting such hate for many many years. It's all about the Divide & Conquer. Shame on you and your Party.
Click to expand...


No she isn't.  Rand Paul is tho, everyone knows that.


----------



## paulitician

Sarah G said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do you SCREAM "race card" every time a black person tries to call out racism?
> 
> Yet you ALWAYS agree with clams of black people being racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She's a hateful racist asshole.* And unfortunately, she's very typical of most African American Democrats. I know it's not all their fault though. The Democratic Party has worked very hard fomenting such hate for many many years. It's all about the Divide & Conquer. Shame on you and your Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No she isn't.  Rand Paul is tho, everyone knows that.
Click to expand...


Go on defending the indefensible. You're one of the few hundred pathetic nutters still watching NBC shite. Whatever.


----------



## Sarah G

paulitician said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> *She's a hateful racist asshole.* And unfortunately, she's very typical of most African American Democrats. I know it's not all their fault though. The Democratic Party has worked very hard fomenting such hate for many many years. It's all about the Divide & Conquer. Shame on you and your Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No she isn't.  Rand Paul is tho, everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go on defending the indefensible. You're one of the few hundred pathetic nutters still watching NBC shite. Whatever.
Click to expand...


You have zero cred here simply because of your username.  Quit while you're behind.


----------



## Desperado

Despicable Melissa-Harris Perry Cries During On-Air Apology to Romney Family giving an emmy award winning performance to save her job.
Melissa-Harris Perry Cries During On-Air Apology to Romney Family | NewsBusters
Being a bigger person Romney accepts her apology.
Romney accepts MSNBC apology - POLITICO.com
Alex Baldwin Mocks: 'If I Cry, Will I Be Forgiven'... He makes an excellent point, On MSNBC you can disrespect any and all things Republican but do not disrespect anything gay related.
Alec Baldwin Subtweets MSNBC And Melissa Harris-Perry, Wondering If Crying Would Have Helped Him » The Right Scoop -


----------



## Papageorgio

If Romney and his family have forgive her then that is it. That is who she offended, that is who it's between.

At this point it is over, I don't think she is a racist, I think you spoke without thinking and got caught up in the moment.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Papageorgio said:


> If Romney and his family have forgive her then that is it. That is who she offended, that is who it's between.
> 
> At this point it is over, I don't think she is a racist, I think you spoke without thinking and got caught up in the moment.



I agree with all but her not being a racist.

Got no doubt she subscribes to the Identity Politics ideology which is racist from top to bottom and down to its core concepts.

Yeah, she is still a racist.


----------



## mack20

What was racist about what Harris-Perry said?


----------



## koshergrl

Sarah G said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> No she isn't.  Rand Paul is tho, everyone knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go on defending the indefensible. You're one of the few hundred pathetic nutters still watching NBC shite. Whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have zero cred here simply because of your username.  Quit while you're behind.
Click to expand...


Who are you speaking for? He has a lot more cred than you do, racist ghoul.


----------



## JimBowie1958

mack20 said:


> What was racist about what Harris-Perry said?



If you don't recognize what she said that was racist it can only be because you are a racist yourself.

lol, this is so funny.


----------



## mack20

JimBowie1958 said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was racist about what Harris-Perry said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't recognize what she said that was racist it can only be because you are a racist yourself.
> 
> lol, this is so funny.
Click to expand...


No, I'd just like to know the exact quote that you found racist please.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Truthmatters said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perry was raised by a white morman family after being adopted by them.
> 
> 
> one of these things is not like the other was her own childhood.
> 
> 
> How do mormans view black people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Romney family adopted a black child, how many people here can say the same thing about their family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whats your point?
> 
> 
> why do you think perry is lying about her apology?
Click to expand...


Go read what I said about her apology before you assume you know what I said.


----------



## Mac1958

JimBowie1958 said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was racist about what Harris-Perry said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't recognize what she said that was racist it can only be because you are a racist yourself.
> 
> lol, this is so funny.
Click to expand...



Yup.  It's always fun to turn the PC around on the PC Police, just for the hell of it.

Go all hyper-sensitive and silly and "offended" and such.  Makes me giggle.

.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Truthmatters said:


> why are some of you pretending this woman was being racist yet no one on the right EVER says anything racist?



Why are you delusional?


----------



## Truthmatters

give us JUST one time you found what a con said to be racist when a black person said they found it racist.

JUST ONE!


you guys keep refusing to do that 


*WHY????*


----------



## Truthmatters

give us one time you agreed with a the black community when they called out something a republican said?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Mac1958 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was racist about what Harris-Perry said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't recognize what she said that was racist it can only be because you are a racist yourself.
> 
> lol, this is so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  It's always fun to turn the PC around on the PC Police, just for the hell of it.
> 
> Go all hyper-sensitive and silly and "offended" and such.  Makes me giggle.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yeah, she realizes that she went too far with that and got into racial stereotyping territory.

As to her apology, here I think she was sincere.

Maybe in the future she might cut some nonliberal some slack after she walked in them shoes herself.


----------



## Truthmatters

Quantum Windbag said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are some of you pretending this woman was being racist yet no one on the right EVER says anything racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you delusional?
Click to expand...


why are you unable to answer like an adult?


----------



## Truthmatters

JimBowie1958 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't recognize what she said that was racist it can only be because you are a racist yourself.
> 
> lol, this is so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  It's always fun to turn the PC around on the PC Police, just for the hell of it.
> 
> Go all hyper-sensitive and silly and "offended" and such.  Makes me giggle.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, she realizes that she went too far with that and got into racial stereotyping territory.
> 
> As to her apology, here I think she was sincere.
> 
> Maybe in the future she might cut some nonliberal some slack after she walked in them shoes herself.
Click to expand...


go et a time when you agreed that a con said something racist?


----------



## edthecynic

Mac1958 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was racist about what Harris-Perry said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't recognize what she said that was racist it can only be because you are a racist yourself.
> 
> lol, this is so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  It's always fun to turn the PC around on the PC Police, just for the hell of it.
> 
> Go all hyper-sensitive and silly and "offended" and such.  Makes me giggle.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Typical Alinskyite!

RULE 4: Make the enemy live up to their own book of rules. You can kill them with this, for they can no more obey their own rules than the Christian church can live up to Christianity


----------



## HenryBHough

Sincerity is considered a disabling handicap amongst liberals.  Are you trying to totally destroy her credibility?


----------



## Truthmatters

can you NOT find ONE TIME that you though a con said something racist?



has it NEVER EVER happened?


----------



## Mac1958

edthecynic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't recognize what she said that was racist it can only be because you are a racist yourself.
> 
> lol, this is so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  It's always fun to turn the PC around on the PC Police, just for the hell of it.
> 
> Go all hyper-sensitive and silly and "offended" and such.  Makes me giggle.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical Alinskyite!
> 
> RULE 4: Make the enemy live up to their own book of rules. You can kill them with this, for they can no more obey their own rules than the Christian church can live up to Christianity
Click to expand...




Pointing out blatant hypocrisy is about as easy at it gets.

.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Truthmatters said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are some of you pretending this woman was being racist yet no one on the right EVER says anything racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why are you unable to answer like an adult?
Click to expand...


Point out the person that said no one on the right has ever said anything racist and I will be glad to mock the idiocy. Until then, I will just assume you are delusional, even if that delusion makes you think that being delusional makes you an adult.


----------



## Truthmatters

if you want to prove you cons are fait on this issue there must have been at LEAST one time you thought the black community was correct in labeling something a republican said as racist right?



NAME ONE TIME???????


----------



## Truthmatters

if you cant name one time then I guess I was correct about you huh?


----------



## Truthmatters

Name a time when the right was all on board when the black community said " hey that is  a racist  thing to say"?


----------



## Truthmatters

come on 


I cant think of one fucking time.

maybe you guys could correct me with some facts here.

what was that time Im missing?


----------



## mack20

Jim, you can give me a rough quote if you don't want to find me the exact quote that you thought was racist.  I'd just like to know which quote you are talking about.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Truthmatters said:


> come on
> 
> 
> I cant think of one fucking time.
> 
> maybe you guys could correct me with some facts here.
> 
> what was that time Im missing?



Bill O'Reily went off on those kids in Georgia that had that 'racist' whites only prom.

That count?

Of course, he was wrong. It wasn't a prom just a private party among some close friends celebrating their prom.  But the details were brushed aside and those kids got death threats from all across the country because some man generally considered conservative bought the libtard line about racism being the root reason these kids had their party, lol.

What a shame, but then O'Reily isn't really known for his smarts, like Lou Dobbs, for example, lol.

But still, O'Reily is a relatively honest for a journalist and a h ell of a lot smarter than most.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Truthmatters said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  It's always fun to turn the PC around on the PC Police, just for the hell of it.
> 
> Go all hyper-sensitive and silly and "offended" and such.  Makes me giggle.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she realizes that she went too far with that and got into racial stereotyping territory.
> 
> As to her apology, here I think she was sincere.
> 
> Maybe in the future she might cut some nonliberal some slack after she walked in them shoes herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> go et a time when you agreed that a con said something racist?
Click to expand...


Well, George Wallace I think was relatively conservative in the view of states rights, and he said some racist things, but then again he was still a Democrat at the time.


----------



## JimBowie1958

mack20 said:


> Jim, you can give me a rough quote if you don't want to find me the exact quote that you thought was racist.  I'd just like to know which quote you are talking about.



In regards to who when, Mack? This talking head?

Why don't you ask her; she apologized for it all being across the line.

Ridiculing the inter-racial Romney family is about as basic bigotry as it gets.

I personally think racism is an -ism, a system of thought or principles that use racial identity as a key element, like the Nazis, the KKK, the segregationists or todays Identity politics ideologues.

I don't think she went that far, but was being a bigot in her pursuit of partisan ridicule.

And again she apologized for it.

Is that what you are asking about?


----------



## Luissa

Quantum Windbag said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perry was raised by a white morman family after being adopted by them.
> 
> 
> one of these things is not like the other was her own childhood.
> 
> 
> How do mormans view black people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Romney family adopted a black child, how many people here can say the same thing about their family?
Click to expand...



My brother is half native and adopted. Your point? 
No one is calling Romney a racist, well at least most of them. And he also accepted her apology. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulitician

This is what Class & Honor looks like...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaBLM1SpAB4]Mitt Romney Reacts to MSNBC For Mocking Family Photo - Fox News Sunday Exclusive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia

Luissa said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perry was raised by a white morman family after being adopted by them.
> 
> 
> one of these things is not like the other was her own childhood.
> 
> 
> How do mormans view black people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Romney family adopted a black child, how many people here can say the same thing about their family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My brother is half native and adopted. Your point?
> No one is calling Romney a racist, well at least most of them. And he also accepted her apology.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



The point was TM asked how Mormons view black people in a thread about a black child adopted by the Romneys.  

What was TM's point with that question?  If her current point was similar to her previous points on the subject of blacks and Mormons then she was implying that Mormons don't like black people.  And if that's the case then her choice of venue for such an implication was poorly chosen.  Of course since she didn't make her point clear, I won't jump to any conclusions in spite of her long history on this subject.


----------



## Luissa

Amelia said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Romney family adopted a black child, how many people here can say the same thing about their family?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother is half native and adopted. Your point?
> No one is calling Romney a racist, well at least most of them. And he also accepted her apology.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point was TM asked how Mormons view black people in a thread about a black child adopted by the Romneys.
> 
> What was TM's point with that question?  If her current point was similar to her previous points on the subject of blacks and Mormons then she was implying that Mormons don't like black people.  And if that's the case then her choice of venue for such an implication was poorly chosen.  Of course since she didn't make her point clear, I won't jump to any conclusions in spite of her long history on this subject.
Click to expand...



I missed all that. 
But Mormons did not view blacks very well thirty years ago, that has obviously changed. I know a few African Americans who are Mormon, one who was adopted by a white Mormon or I should say LDS family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luissa

I wasn't a Romney fan but to call him racist would be wrong, he was raised by a man who was ousted from his job for sticking up for black people. 

Either way the woman apologized and Romney accepted it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthmatters

she saw herself in that child when she said one of these things is not like the other.

She was a black person raised by an adopted white morman family.


how was that insulting the child?


----------



## Mr. H.

Truthmatters said:


> why are some of you pretending this woman was being racist yet no one on the right EVER says anything racist?




The bitch's moronic comments can stand on their own de-merit.


Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Truthmatters

Amelia said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Romney family adopted a black child, how many people here can say the same thing about their family?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother is half native and adopted. Your point?
> No one is calling Romney a racist, well at least most of them. And he also accepted her apology.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point was TM asked how Mormons view black people in a thread about a black child adopted by the Romneys.
> 
> What was TM's point with that question?  If her current point was similar to her previous points on the subject of blacks and Mormons then she was implying that Mormons don't like black people.  And if that's the case then her choice of venue for such an implication was poorly chosen.  Of course since she didn't make her point clear, I won't jump to any conclusions in spite of her long history on this subject.
Click to expand...


I was calking on you to have some sympathy for a black person who was raised in a culture that has roots in racism.


If you wish to pretend that the morman church was not racist in its original state then you will lose the debate on facts very quickly.


They were blatently racist.

They have done some of the right things in leaving behind that racist past.


that is very good.

there is stull a history that this young women would have had to have known and thought about don't you think?


she is a human and a bright one at that.


why do you think its BAD to try and understand her?


----------



## Amelia

Luissa said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother is half native and adopted. Your point?
> No one is calling Romney a racist, well at least most of them. And he also accepted her apology.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point was TM asked how Mormons view black people in a thread about a black child adopted by the Romneys.
> 
> What was TM's point with that question?  If her current point was similar to her previous points on the subject of blacks and Mormons then she was implying that Mormons don't like black people.  And if that's the case then her choice of venue for such an implication was poorly chosen.  Of course since she didn't make her point clear, I won't jump to any conclusions in spite of her long history on this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I missed all that.
> But Mormons did not view blacks very well thirty years ago, that has obviously changed. I know a few African Americans who are Mormon, one who was adopted by a white Mormon or I should say LDS family.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




As someone who was a Mormon 30 years ago, I would disagree to some degree, but I appreciate your statement.  Things have definitely changed.


----------



## Truthmatters

Mr. H. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are some of you pretending this woman was being racist yet no one on the right EVER says anything racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bitch's moronic comments can stand on their own de-merit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Ok you find the comments very racist.

can you please retrieve for a time when you heard the black community say "hey that is a racist thing to say" and you agreed with them when it came from a right leaning mouth?



I don't recall you ever doing that?


----------



## Sarah G

Mr. H. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are some of you pretending this woman was being racist yet no one on the right EVER says anything racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bitch's moronic comments can stand on their own de-merit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Which comments?  A song from Sesame Street?


----------



## Truthmatters

JimBowie1958 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she realizes that she went too far with that and got into racial stereotyping territory.
> 
> As to her apology, here I think she was sincere.
> 
> Maybe in the future she might cut some nonliberal some slack after she walked in them shoes herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go et a time when you agreed that a con said something racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, George Wallace I think was relatively conservative in the view of states rights, and he said some racist things, but then again he was still a Democrat at the time.
Click to expand...


which of his quotes did you find racist?


----------



## Truthmatters

JimBowie1958 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> come on
> 
> 
> I cant think of one fucking time.
> 
> maybe you guys could correct me with some facts here.
> 
> what was that time Im missing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill O'Reily went off on those kids in Georgia that had that 'racist' whites only prom.
> 
> That count?
> 
> Of course, he was wrong. It wasn't a prom just a private party among some close friends celebrating their prom.  But the details were brushed aside and those kids got death threats from all across the country because some man generally considered conservative bought the libtard line about racism being the root reason these kids had their party, lol.
> 
> What a shame, but then O'Reily isn't really known for his smarts, like Lou Dobbs, for example, lol.
> 
> But still, O'Reily is a relatively honest for a journalist and a h ell of a lot smarter than most.
Click to expand...


document what you are talking about.

go get what he said and tell us what you found racist about what he said


----------



## Truthmatters

see none of you will give us any example of words that you found racist when they came out of a white face and the black community complained about the statement being racist.

why is it so hard for you to do?


think on that awhile


----------



## Truthmatters

Perry was that baby guys.

when she looked at the baby she saw herself.

YOU pretend she was insulting the child out of racism.

Its was more of a reflection of what her life was like


----------



## Truthmatters

In that you see MASSIVE racism ?

why?


yet you cant give us words (you know an actual quote) of racist words from a republican.


in your world that NEVER happens 


can you see yourself in that mirror yet guys?


----------



## HenryBHough

The other day I started to tell a breakfast group an inspiring tale about a smart liberal.  Only started; the laughter drowned out all the rest and they didn't even know there was a really funny punchline that had been coming.

I guess I didn't need it.


----------



## Truthmatters

we are not interested in the minutes from your KKK social


----------



## HenryBHough

Truthmatters said:


> we are not interested in the minutes from your KKK social



Thank you for having listened - come back soon!


----------



## JimBowie1958

Truthmatters said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> go et a time when you agreed that a con said something racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, George Wallace I think was relatively conservative in the view of states rights, and he said some racist things, but then again he was still a Democrat at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which of his quotes did you find racist?
Click to expand...


Don't recall the exact quote, but it went along the lines of 'Segregation now, segregation for ever.' The man was a hard core racial segregationist which makes him a straight up racist.

I am glad he repented later in his life.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Truthmatters said:


> see none of you will give us any example of words that you found racist when they came out of a white face and the black community complained about the statement being racist.
> 
> why is it so hard for you to do?
> 
> 
> think on that awhile



I just did.

Pardon me if I don't live on the internet.


----------



## itfitzme

JimBowie1958 said:


> Sarah Palin: MSNBC ?despicable? - Lucy McCalmont - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During a segment of Melissa Harris-Perry on Sunday on the most-talked about photos of the year, the host and a panel of guests turned to the subject of a *Romney family picture that included his recently adopted grandson, Kieran Romney, who is black*.
> 
> One panelist, actress *Pia Glenn, sang one of these things is not like the other*, with another joking that it was representative of the Republican Partys lack of diversity. *It really sums up the diversity of the Republican Party, the RNC. At the convention, they find the one black person*, said comedian Dean Obeidallah.
> 
> Harris-Perry herself joked about Romneys grandson marrying the child of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West.
> 
> Palin said the leftist media has reached a new low and praised the Romneys for adopting the child.
> 
> You really need a conscience, yellow journalists. May your 2014 New Years Resolution be to find one, she added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtards are closet racists and always have been. Their posturing as antiracists since the end of WW2 has been purely for convenience sake as they needed the Civil Rights movement to break down the Christian establishment's control and replace it with a leftwing establishment supposedly based on freedom, but recent events are illustrating that illusion with the Phil Robertson, George Zimmerman and Paula Dean incidents.
> 
> As long as the libtars use their control of the federal government to buy off the leaders of the black community, one can expect black to continue to  give the libtards 90+% of their vote.
> 
> But when the libtards think they no longer need them they will likely jettison the blacks over board like they have done to evangelical groups of both races.
> 
> There has never been a libtard worth trusting since the Jacobins set the mold back in the late 1700's and they  started sending each other and their own supporters to the gallows. This is a pattern that the far left has repeated since, and genuine liberals of our day are fools to trust them.
Click to expand...


Wow, now here is some serious crazy....


----------



## JimBowie1958

Truthmatters said:


> Perry was that baby guys.
> 
> when she looked at the baby she saw herself.
> 
> YOU pretend she was insulting the child out of racism.
> 
> Its was more of a reflection of what her life was like



Yes, I saw it and most people did, and apparently SHE DID AS WELL.

I don't think it was her intent, but these Identity Politics ideologues cant help but to react to people by category and among those categories is race, and so they pursue a racialist view of the world by definition.


----------



## JimBowie1958

itfitzme said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin: MSNBC ?despicable? - Lucy McCalmont - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During a segment of Melissa Harris-Perry on Sunday on the most-talked about photos of the year, the host and a panel of guests turned to the subject of a *Romney family picture that included his recently adopted grandson, Kieran Romney, who is black*.
> 
> One panelist, actress *Pia Glenn, sang one of these things is not like the other*, with another joking that it was representative of the Republican Partys lack of diversity. *It really sums up the diversity of the Republican Party, the RNC. At the convention, they find the one black person*, said comedian Dean Obeidallah.
> 
> Harris-Perry herself joked about Romneys grandson marrying the child of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West.
> 
> Palin said the leftist media has reached a new low and praised the Romneys for adopting the child.
> 
> You really need a conscience, yellow journalists. May your 2014 New Years Resolution be to find one, she added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtards are closet racists and always have been. Their posturing as antiracists since the end of WW2 has been purely for convenience sake as they needed the Civil Rights movement to break down the Christian establishment's control and replace it with a leftwing establishment supposedly based on freedom, but recent events are illustrating that illusion with the Phil Robertson, George Zimmerman and Paula Dean incidents.
> 
> As long as the libtars use their control of the federal government to buy off the leaders of the black community, one can expect black to continue to  give the libtards 90+% of their vote.
> 
> But when the libtards think they no longer need them they will likely jettison the blacks over board like they have done to evangelical groups of both races.
> 
> There has never been a libtard worth trusting since the Jacobins set the mold back in the late 1700's and they  started sending each other and their own supporters to the gallows. This is a pattern that the far left has repeated since, and genuine liberals of our day are fools to trust them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, now here is some serious crazy....
Click to expand...


Lol, that's all you got; a lame ass attempt at a joke.

The Dems will turn on the black community as soon as they think it will cost them votes, and I don't think that is too far distant into the future, because the other minority groups tend to be very racist and to not like blacks, not at all.

Ever sit in a room with an Arab guy, or a Chinese immigrant or a Maylasian?

Lol, they hate blacks more than New York Yankee Italians.


----------



## koshergrl

poor tdm.


----------



## rdean

koshergrl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was inappropriate to use Romney's family photo as fodder for a comedy segment.
> 
> MHP has correctly apologized for crossing that line.
> 
> Be as big as she was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps.  But it is hypocritical when Right wingers are outraged at Romney's grandson being called gorgeous while saying "get over it" when Obama's daughters, Wife, mother and father, grandparents, aunts, uncles and brothers and sisters are constantly under attack from the most base comments from seemingly everyone on the right.  That is a true double standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you can link multiple posts of people saying nasty things about the girls.
> 
> I know I can link dozens, probably scores of nasty posts flinging every type of insult at Sarah Palin and her family.
> 
> Including her youngest child...
> 
> You guys are really good at saying nasty things about babies. Go figure.
Click to expand...


Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter

Kansas GOP House Speaker 'Prays' That Obama's 'Children Be Fatherless And His Wife A Widow'

Film claiming Obama's mother once posed for pornographic pictures sent to a million swing voters

And Perry had the NERVE to call Romney's grandson gorgeous.  The bitch.  Shame on her.


----------



## Truthmatters

Jim you need to check the demographics in this country.

your fooling yourself


----------



## itfitzme

JimBowie1958 said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin: MSNBC ?despicable? - Lucy McCalmont - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> 
> Libtards are closet racists and always have been. Their posturing as antiracists since the end of WW2 has been purely for convenience sake as they needed the Civil Rights movement to break down the Christian establishment's control and replace it with a leftwing establishment supposedly based on freedom, but recent events are illustrating that illusion with the Phil Robertson, George Zimmerman and Paula Dean incidents.
> 
> As long as the libtars use their control of the federal government to buy off the leaders of the black community, one can expect black to continue to  give the libtards 90+% of their vote.
> 
> But when the libtards think they no longer need them they will likely jettison the blacks over board like they have done to evangelical groups of both races.
> 
> There has never been a libtard worth trusting since the Jacobins set the mold back in the late 1700's and they  started sending each other and their own supporters to the gallows. This is a pattern that the far left has repeated since, and genuine liberals of our day are fools to trust them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, now here is some serious crazy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, that's all you got; a lame ass attempt at a joke.
> 
> The Dems will turn on the black community as soon as they think it will cost them votes, and I don't think that is too far distant into the future, because the other minority groups tend to be very racist and to not like blacks, not at all.
> 
> Ever sit in a room with an Arab guy, or a Chinese immigrant or a Maylasian?
> 
> Lol, they hate blacks more than New York Yankee Italians.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's all that can be garnished from your nonsense. There really isn't much that can be said in response to psychotics.


----------



## Truthmatters

JimBowie1958 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perry was that baby guys.
> 
> when she looked at the baby she saw herself.
> 
> YOU pretend she was insulting the child out of racism.
> 
> Its was more of a reflection of what her life was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I saw it and most people did, and apparently SHE DID AS WELL.
> 
> I don't think it was her intent, but these Identity Politics ideologues cant help but to react to people by category and among those categories is race, and so they pursue a racialist view of the world by definition.
Click to expand...


have you gotten a quote like I asked of you ?

did I miss where you showed a quote from a white con that blacks considered racist and you agreed?


----------



## rdean

JimBowie1958 said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin: MSNBC ?despicable? - Lucy McCalmont - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> 
> Libtards are closet racists and always have been. Their posturing as antiracists since the end of WW2 has been purely for convenience sake as they needed the Civil Rights movement to break down the Christian establishment's control and replace it with a leftwing establishment supposedly based on freedom, but recent events are illustrating that illusion with the Phil Robertson, George Zimmerman and Paula Dean incidents.
> 
> As long as the libtars use their control of the federal government to buy off the leaders of the black community, one can expect black to continue to  give the libtards 90+% of their vote.
> 
> But when the libtards think they no longer need them they will likely jettison the blacks over board like they have done to evangelical groups of both races.
> 
> There has never been a libtard worth trusting since the Jacobins set the mold back in the late 1700's and they  started sending each other and their own supporters to the gallows. This is a pattern that the far left has repeated since, and genuine liberals of our day are fools to trust them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, now here is some serious crazy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, that's all you got; a lame ass attempt at a joke.
> 
> The Dems will turn on the black community as soon as they think it will cost them votes, and I don't think that is too far distant into the future, because the other minority groups tend to be very racist and to not like blacks, not at all.
> 
> *Ever sit in a room with an Arab guy, or a Chinese immigrant or a Maylasian?*
> 
> Lol, they hate blacks more than New York Yankee Italians.
Click to expand...


Wow, you managed to insult blacks, Arabs, Chinese, and Malaysians.  Looks like you are on a roll.

Republicans are 90% white.  They don't have to worry about insulting anyone.  Because they insult everyone.


----------



## koshergrl

TDM,  face it...nobody knows what the hell you're talking about. Just give up.


----------



## Truthmatters

JimBowie1958 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> see none of you will give us any example of words that you found racist when they came out of a white face and the black community complained about the statement being racist.
> 
> why is it so hard for you to do?
> 
> 
> think on that awhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did.
> 
> Pardon me if I don't live on the internet.
Click to expand...


what were the exact quotes you found racist and why 


you mentions some names but never linked to a quote  or why it was racist .


----------



## Truthmatters

koshergrl said:


> TDM,  face it...nobody knows what the hell you're talking about. Just give up.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjYJ7zZ9BRw]big lebowski - shut the fuck up donny! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

Truthmatters said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> TDM,  face it...nobody knows what the hell you're talking about. Just give up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjYJ7zZ9BRw]big lebowski - shut the fuck up donny! - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## TooTall

JimBowie1958 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't recognize what she said that was racist it can only be because you are a racist yourself.
> 
> lol, this is so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  It's always fun to turn the PC around on the PC Police, just for the hell of it.
> 
> Go all hyper-sensitive and silly and "offended" and such.  Makes me giggle.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, she realizes that she went too far with that and got into racial stereotyping territory.
> 
> As to her apology, here I think she was sincere.
> 
> Maybe in the future she might cut some nonliberal some slack after she walked in them shoes herself.
Click to expand...


She apologized because she suddenly remember what happened to Martin Bashir and Alec Baldwin.  I read somewhere that Baldwin asked if he cried would he get his program back.


----------



## koshergrl

I think I posted that here...

Alec is a supreme asshole, but he is quite funny.


----------



## mack20

JimBowie1958 said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim, you can give me a rough quote if you don't want to find me the exact quote that you thought was racist.  I'd just like to know which quote you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to who when, Mack? This talking head?
> 
> Why don't you ask her; she apologized for it all being across the line.
> 
> Ridiculing the inter-racial Romney family is about as basic bigotry as it gets.
> 
> I personally think racism is an -ism, a system of thought or principles that use racial identity as a key element, like the Nazis, the KKK, the segregationists or todays Identity politics ideologues.
> 
> I don't think she went that far, but was being a bigot in her pursuit of partisan ridicule.
> 
> And again she apologized for it.
> 
> Is that what you are asking about?
Click to expand...



Yes Jim.  Which quote by Harris-Perry did you find racist?  As I said before, you can give me an approximation of the quote if you don't want to go find the exact wording.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Luissa said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perry was raised by a white morman family after being adopted by them.
> 
> 
> one of these things is not like the other was her own childhood.
> 
> 
> How do mormans view black people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Romney family adopted a black child, how many people here can say the same thing about their family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My brother is half native and adopted. Your point?
> No one is calling Romney a racist, well at least most of them. And he also accepted her apology.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


My point was that TM is an idiot. If I have to spell that out you might be one too.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Amelia said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Romney family adopted a black child, how many people here can say the same thing about their family?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother is half native and adopted. Your point?
> No one is calling Romney a racist, well at least most of them. And he also accepted her apology.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point was TM asked how Mormons view black people in a thread about a black child adopted by the Romneys.
> 
> What was TM's point with that question?  If her current point was similar to her previous points on the subject of blacks and Mormons then she was implying that Mormons don't like black people.  And if that's the case then her choice of venue for such an implication was poorly chosen.  Of course since she didn't make her point clear, I won't jump to any conclusions in spite of her long history on this subject.
Click to expand...


Wow, someone can see the point without me spelling it out.

Tell me why only one person missed the point. [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Luissa said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother is half native and adopted. Your point?
> No one is calling Romney a racist, well at least most of them. And he also accepted her apology.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point was TM asked how Mormons view black people in a thread about a black child adopted by the Romneys.
> 
> What was TM's point with that question?  If her current point was similar to her previous points on the subject of blacks and Mormons then she was implying that Mormons don't like black people.  And if that's the case then her choice of venue for such an implication was poorly chosen.  Of course since she didn't make her point clear, I won't jump to any conclusions in spite of her long history on this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I missed all that.
> But Mormons did not view blacks very well thirty years ago, that has obviously changed. I know a few African Americans who are Mormon, one who was adopted by a white Mormon or I should say LDS family.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


30 years ago Mormons publicly took on the leadership of their church over ordaining blacks into the priesthood while encouraging its members to work for civil rights for them, but feel free to live in a alternate reality where that didn't happen.

Funny how you can see that Islam sucks, but still believe that most Muslims are peaceful, but refuse to give members of other religions the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Papageorgio

Truthmatters said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother is half native and adopted. Your point?
> No one is calling Romney a racist, well at least most of them. And he also accepted her apology.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point was TM asked how Mormons view black people in a thread about a black child adopted by the Romneys.
> 
> What was TM's point with that question?  If her current point was similar to her previous points on the subject of blacks and Mormons then she was implying that Mormons don't like black people.  And if that's the case then her choice of venue for such an implication was poorly chosen.  Of course since she didn't make her point clear, I won't jump to any conclusions in spite of her long history on this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was calking on you to have some sympathy for a black person who was raised in a culture that has roots in racism.
> 
> 
> If you wish to pretend that the morman church was not racist in its original state then you will lose the debate on facts very quickly.
> 
> 
> They were blatently racist.
> 
> They have done some of the right things in leaving behind that racist past.
> 
> 
> that is very good.
> 
> there is stull a history that this young women would have had to have known and thought about don't you think?
> 
> 
> she is a human and a bright one at that.
> 
> 
> why do you think its BAD to try and understand her?
Click to expand...



She was wrong, otherwise she would not have apologized or her tear-filled apology was not sincere. One of the two.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Truthmatters said:


> she saw herself in that child when she said one of these things is not like the other.
> 
> She was a black person raised by an adopted white morman family.
> 
> 
> how was that insulting the child?



She didn't say that, her guest did.


----------



## JoeB131

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Historically?
> 
> They fought for their right to equal treatment under the law, *they fought against slavery*, and they had no problem sitting down to eat with them in public. Over all, they have a much better record, historically, than the Democratic Party that was on the other side on all of those issues. Why do you think the Democrats hate Mormons so emphatically?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever get tired of being wrong?
> 
> Pioneers and Cowboys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery was legal in Utah as a result of the Compromise of 1850, which brought California into the Union as a free state while allowing Utah and New Mexico territories the option of deciding the issue by "popular sovereignty." Some Mormon pioneers from the South had brought African-American slaves with them when they migrated west. Some freed their slaves in Utah; others who went on to California had to emancipate them there.
> 
> The Mormon church had no official doctrine for or against slaveholding, and leaders were ambivalent. In 1836 Joseph Smith wrote that masters should treat slaves humanely and that slaves owed their owners obedience. During his presidential campaign in 1844, however, he came out for abolition. Brigham Young tacitly supported slaveholding, declaring that although Utah was not suited for slavery the practice was ordained by God. In 1851 Apostle Orson Hyde said the church would not interfere in relations between master and slave.
> 
> The Legislature formally sanctioned slaveholding in 1852 but cautioned against inhumane treatment and stipulated that slaves could be declared free if their masters abused them. Records document the sale of a number of slaves in Utah.
> 
> African Americans were not the only slaves bought and sold in the territory. The arrival of the pioneers in 1847 disrupted a thriving trade in Native American slaves. Utah-based Indians, particularly Chief Walkar's band of Utes, served as procurers and middlemen in a slave-trading network that extended from Santa Fe, New Mexico, to Los Angeles, California, and involved Spanish, Mexican, American, and Native American traders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not forget this little tidbit about Mormons...
> 
> They didn't allow blacks to be part of the priesthood (something all Mormon Males must do when they are young) until 1978.
> 
> By 1978, Strom Thurmond had blacks on his staff.
> 
> Not to mention, Mormon scripture considers dark skin a curse from God.
> 
> Now, to their credit, your average Mormon will wince when someone points these things out.  They recently threw Brigham Young under the bus trying to blame him for a lot of this racism while giving Joseph Smith a Pass.  But the Mormon Church has a horrible history on race.
> 
> But shit, the Mormon Church is one big honking lie, so it's hard to hold that against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said Mormons fought against slavery, and you spout off that Washington DC decided that Utah would be a *slave state *to disprove me. Can you explain the connection, because I don't see it.
Click to expand...


1) Utah was a SLAVE Territory under the laws of the settlers there, who were all Mormons.  The territorial governor of Utah Territory was Brigham Young from 1851, until he was forced to step down in 1858 after the "Utah War" where he tried to establish his own country.  

2) In short, the MOrmons never fought against Slavery,and like most religions of the time, thought that slavery was just dandy because it was in the bible.  

3) If you take those meds the nice doctor gave you, you'd be able to see connections more easily....


----------



## JimBowie1958

mack20 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim, you can give me a rough quote if you don't want to find me the exact quote that you thought was racist.  I'd just like to know which quote you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to who when, Mack? This talking head?
> 
> Why don't you ask her; she apologized for it all being across the line.
> 
> Ridiculing the inter-racial Romney family is about as basic bigotry as it gets.
> 
> I personally think racism is an -ism, a system of thought or principles that use racial identity as a key element, like the Nazis, the KKK, the segregationists or todays Identity politics ideologues.
> 
> I don't think she went that far, but was being a bigot in her pursuit of partisan ridicule.
> 
> And again she apologized for it.
> 
> Is that what you are asking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Jim.  Which quote by Harris-Perry did you find racist?  As I said before, you can give me an approximation of the quote if you don't want to go find the exact wording.
Click to expand...


When she joked about the kid marrying Kim Kardashian and Kanye West as if those two were the only kind of people that would be suitable, all about race, and all bigotry from a Identity Politics ideologue, dude.

So you found none of that racist then? Lol, yeah, its OK if a libtard does it, I guess.


----------



## mack20

JimBowie1958 said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to who when, Mack? This talking head?
> 
> Why don't you ask her; she apologized for it all being across the line.
> 
> Ridiculing the inter-racial Romney family is about as basic bigotry as it gets.
> 
> I personally think racism is an -ism, a system of thought or principles that use racial identity as a key element, like the Nazis, the KKK, the segregationists or todays Identity politics ideologues.
> 
> I don't think she went that far, but was being a bigot in her pursuit of partisan ridicule.
> 
> And again she apologized for it.
> 
> Is that what you are asking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Jim.  Which quote by Harris-Perry did you find racist?  As I said before, you can give me an approximation of the quote if you don't want to go find the exact wording.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When she joked about the kid marrying Kim Kardashian and Kanye West as if those two were the only kind of people that would be suitable, all about race, and all bigotry from a Identity Politics ideologue, dude.
> 
> So you found none of that racist then? Lol, yeah, its OK if a libtard does it, I guess.
Click to expand...


Thank you for finally answering my question.  No, I didn't really find that part racist.  I took it as a joke about the differences in personality between Kanye West and Mitt Romney and how absurd that blended family might be more than as a racial joke.  I think the joke would've worked just as well had Harris-Perry used Eminem as an example, but Nori is a much more in-the-moment reference (and Haley Mathers is a tad too old for Kieran, IMO).  And truth be told, I think Kanye West is an egomaniacal prick and most of the Kardashians are horrifying fame-whores, so as far as I'm concerned it's no insult to the Romneys to say that they wouldn't get along with them as in-laws.


----------



## Papageorgio

mack20 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Jim.  Which quote by Harris-Perry did you find racist?  As I said before, you can give me an approximation of the quote if you don't want to go find the exact wording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When she joked about the kid marrying Kim Kardashian and Kanye West as if those two were the only kind of people that would be suitable, all about race, and all bigotry from a Identity Politics ideologue, dude.
> 
> So you found none of that racist then? Lol, yeah, its OK if a libtard does it, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for finally answering my question.  No, I didn't really find that part racist.  I took it as a joke about the differences in personality between Kanye West and Mitt Romney and how absurd that blended family might be more than as a racial joke.  I think the joke would've worked just as well had Harris-Perry used Eminem as an example, but Nori is a much more in-the-moment reference (and Haley Mathers is a tad too old for Kieran, IMO).  And truth be told, I think Kanye West is an egomaniacal prick and most of the Kardashians are horrifying fame-whores, so as far as I'm concerned it's no insult to the Romneys to say that they wouldn't get along with them as in-laws.
Click to expand...


Wow, interesting rationalization, apparently MSNBC didn't agree with you, nor did she as she apologized for her poor taste.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever get tired of being wrong?
> 
> Pioneers and Cowboys
> 
> And let's not forget this little tidbit about Mormons...
> 
> They didn't allow blacks to be part of the priesthood (something all Mormon Males must do when they are young) until 1978.
> 
> By 1978, Strom Thurmond had blacks on his staff.
> 
> Not to mention, Mormon scripture considers dark skin a curse from God.
> 
> Now, to their credit, your average Mormon will wince when someone points these things out.  They recently threw Brigham Young under the bus trying to blame him for a lot of this racism while giving Joseph Smith a Pass.  But the Mormon Church has a horrible history on race.
> 
> But shit, the Mormon Church is one big honking lie, so it's hard to hold that against them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said Mormons fought against slavery, and you spout off that Washington DC decided that Utah would be a *slave state *to disprove me. Can you explain the connection, because I don't see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Utah was a SLAVE Territory under the laws of the settlers there, who were all Mormons.  The territorial governor of Utah Territory was Brigham Young from 1851, until he was forced to step down in 1858 after the "Utah War" where he tried to establish his own country.
> 
> 2) In short, the MOrmons never fought against Slavery,and like most religions of the time, thought that slavery was just dandy because it was in the bible.
> 
> 3) If you take those meds the nice doctor gave you, you'd be able to see connections more easily....
Click to expand...


I love it when people double down on stupid.



The decision to make Utah a slave territory was made in 1850 as a compromise between the Northern States and the Southern States designed to avoid a civil war.
You keep confusing Mormons and the official position of the Church of Latter Day Saints.
Why should I look for the connections you keep seeing between oil and the KKK?


----------



## mack20

Papageorgio said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When she joked about the kid marrying Kim Kardashian and Kanye West as if those two were the only kind of people that would be suitable, all about race, and all bigotry from a Identity Politics ideologue, dude.
> 
> So you found none of that racist then? Lol, yeah, its OK if a libtard does it, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for finally answering my question.  No, I didn't really find that part racist.  I took it as a joke about the differences in personality between Kanye West and Mitt Romney and how absurd that blended family might be more than as a racial joke.  I think the joke would've worked just as well had Harris-Perry used Eminem as an example, but Nori is a much more in-the-moment reference (and Haley Mathers is a tad too old for Kieran, IMO).  And truth be told, I think Kanye West is an egomaniacal prick and most of the Kardashians are horrifying fame-whores, so as far as I'm concerned it's no insult to the Romneys to say that they wouldn't get along with them as in-laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, interesting rationalization, apparently MSNBC didn't agree with you, nor did she as she apologized for her poor taste.
Click to expand...


There were other comments made that were more in poor taste than that one, but by other guests on the show.  I also have said elsewhere that I think that bringing Romney's family into it in general was a bad idea and that I think an apology was in order.


----------



## JimBowie1958

mack20 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Jim.  Which quote by Harris-Perry did you find racist?  As I said before, you can give me an approximation of the quote if you don't want to go find the exact wording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When she joked about the kid marrying Kim Kardashian and Kanye West as if those two were the only kind of people that would be suitable, all about race, and all bigotry from a Identity Politics ideologue, dude.
> 
> So you found none of that racist then? Lol, yeah, its OK if a libtard does it, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for finally answering my question.  No, I didn't really find that part racist.  I took it as a joke about the differences in personality between Kanye West and Mitt Romney and how absurd that blended family might be more than as a racial joke.
Click to expand...


And you just ignore the racial references? So I guess from your perspective Perry was just faking an apology for something she didn't do? You have a very cynical view of the lady.




mack20 said:


> I think the joke would've worked just as well had Harris-Perry used Eminem as an example, but Nori is a much more in-the-moment reference (and Haley Mathers is a tad too old for Kieran, IMO).



The Kanye-Kardashian inter-racial pairing is the point she was alluding to, and I don't see how Eminem fits in the same way. But who knows, maybe you are right and Perry is just a lying, tricky fraud.



mack20 said:


> And truth be told, I think Kanye West is an egomaniacal prick and most of the Kardashians are horrifying fame-whores, so as far as I'm concerned it's no insult to the Romneys to say that they wouldn't get along with them as in-laws.



Lol, well we agree on something, but I don't know these people personally, so shouldn't judge. But that motorcycle sex video was just too stupid for words and I never understood what Kardashian ever did to earn her fame.

Did she do a sex tape? lol


----------



## JimBowie1958

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said Mormons fought against slavery, and you spout off that Washington DC decided that Utah would be a *slave state *to disprove me. Can you explain the connection, because I don't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Utah was a SLAVE Territory under the laws of the settlers there, who were all Mormons.  The territorial governor of Utah Territory was Brigham Young from 1851, until he was forced to step down in 1858 after the "Utah War" where he tried to establish his own country.
> 
> 2) In short, the MOrmons never fought against Slavery,and like most religions of the time, thought that slavery was just dandy because it was in the bible.
> 
> 3) If you take those meds the nice doctor gave you, you'd be able to see connections more easily....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love it when people double down on stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> The decision to make Utah a slave territory was made in 1850 as a compromise between the Northern States and the Southern States designed to avoid a civil war.
> You keep confusing Mormons and the official position of the Church of Latter Day Saints.
> Why should I look for the connections you keep seeing between oil and the KKK?
Click to expand...


JoeB really does hate Mormons. I think that theologically they are polytheists, given their view of the origen of God (born within the universe on some other planet way, way, way back when.

But Joe just hates them, especially for backing Romney.


----------



## JoeB131

JimBowie1958 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Utah was a SLAVE Territory under the laws of the settlers there, who were all Mormons.  The territorial governor of Utah Territory was Brigham Young from 1851, until he was forced to step down in 1858 after the "Utah War" where he tried to establish his own country.
> 
> 2) In short, the MOrmons never fought against Slavery,and like most religions of the time, thought that slavery was just dandy because it was in the bible.
> 
> 3) If you take those meds the nice doctor gave you, you'd be able to see connections more easily....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when people double down on stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> The decision to make Utah a slave territory was made in 1850 as a compromise between the Northern States and the Southern States designed to avoid a civil war.
> You keep confusing Mormons and the official position of the Church of Latter Day Saints.
> Why should I look for the connections you keep seeing between oil and the KKK?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JoeB really does hate Mormons. I think that theologically they are polytheists, given their view of the origen of God (born within the universe on some other planet way, way, way back when.
> 
> But Joe just hates them, especially for backing Romney.
Click to expand...


Yeah, when your cult was started by con-artists who married 14 year old girls, there's probably a good reason to hate them. 

Romney is a case in point.  The guy was a real slimebag.  Screwed over thousands of working folks to buy more Dressage Horsies...


----------



## koshergrl

He hates them because they are anti-abortion. His life's focus is on killing babies and exploiting women. Any group that makes that different, he hates with a particular passion.


----------



## JimBowie1958

koshergrl said:


> He hates them because they are anti-abortion. His life's focus is on killing babies and exploiting women. Any group that makes that different, he hates with a particular passion.



Sounds about right.


----------



## Sarah G

JimBowie1958 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> He hates them because they are anti-abortion. His life's focus is on killing babies and exploiting women. Any group that makes that different, he hates with a particular passion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.
Click to expand...


It's not right.  Whenever KG has no clue what she is talking about, she gets back on her signature personal attack topic of everyone and anyone who is Left of David Duke being a baby killer.  Why?  Basically because she's a fat idiot.

That's why.


----------



## koshergrl

Joeb's entire personality is wrapped up in promoting the murder of babies.

And Sarhag is his devoted acolyte.

The truth is what it is. Lefty scumbags call that "hate"...but it's only "hate" inasmuch as it brings to the light their own hatefulness. When we describe them we're called hatemongers, but how can that be, if we're only describing them? They see their ow hate and they think somehow that we're artificially attaching it to them by noticing it. Psst...it's there for the world to see. What you see as "hate" in those who are disgusted by you is just your own hate reflected, scum.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Sarah G said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> He hates them because they are anti-abortion. His life's focus is on killing babies and exploiting women. Any group that makes that different, he hates with a particular passion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not right.  Whenever KG has no clue what she is talking about, she gets back on her signature personal attack topic of everyone and anyone who is Left of David Duke being a baby killer.  Why?  Basically because she's a fat idiot.
> 
> That's why.
Click to expand...


No, I know that JoeB is a lying PoS and he has an irrational hatred of Mormons and pro-lifers. I know that from reading many of his posts for a while.

KG is right on the money about JoeB.


----------



## Sarah G

JoeB131 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when people double down on stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> The decision to make Utah a slave territory was made in 1850 as a compromise between the Northern States and the Southern States designed to avoid a civil war.
> You keep confusing Mormons and the official position of the Church of Latter Day Saints.
> Why should I look for the connections you keep seeing between oil and the KKK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB really does hate Mormons. I think that theologically they are polytheists, given their view of the origen of God (born within the universe on some other planet way, way, way back when.
> 
> But Joe just hates them, especially for backing Romney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, when your cult was started by con-artists who married 14 year old girls, there's probably a good reason to hate them.
> 
> Romney is a case in point.  The guy was a real slimebag.  Screwed over thousands of working folks to buy more Dressage Horsies...
Click to expand...


It's so hard to drum up any sympathy for him.  Freedom of religion, of course but he is one shady character.


----------



## Avatar4321

Sarah G said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB really does hate Mormons. I think that theologically they are polytheists, given their view of the origen of God (born within the universe on some other planet way, way, way back when.
> 
> But Joe just hates them, especially for backing Romney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when your cult was started by con-artists who married 14 year old girls, there's probably a good reason to hate them.
> 
> Romney is a case in point.  The guy was a real slimebag.  Screwed over thousands of working folks to buy more Dressage Horsies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so hard to drum up any sympathy for him.  Freedom of religion, of course but he is one shady character.
Click to expand...


Yeah saving countless businesses, the Olympics, and doing good to his fellow man in general makes him a shady character because he doesn't adopt your political philosophy.

Meanwhile killing unborn children, that makes you a good American in your eyes. Creating divisions between people based on race and income should be applauded.

Talk about calling good evil and evil good.


----------



## paulitician

I guess if you cry, it makes being a racist douchebag ok. What a scam.


----------



## koshergrl

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when your cult was started by con-artists who married 14 year old girls, there's probably a good reason to hate them.
> 
> Romney is a case in point. The guy was a real slimebag. Screwed over thousands of working folks to buy more Dressage Horsies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so hard to drum up any sympathy for him. Freedom of religion, of course but he is one shady character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah saving countless businesses, the Olympics, and doing good to his fellow man in general makes him a shady character because he doesn't adopt your political philosophy.
> 
> Meanwhile killing unborn children, that makes you a good American in your eyes. Creating divisions between people based on race and income should be applauded.
> 
> Talk about calling good evil and evil good.
Click to expand...

 
The left is highly suspicious and afraid of above-board behavior, integrity in business dealings, honesty...and *gasp*...TRADITIONAL VALUES!

OMG! Shady! Scary!


----------



## blastoff

Keep in mind too that Joeb will just make shit up if he thinks it'll help his leftist agenda.  

Ask him the one about Rush's show running on the Big 89 in Chicago sans commercials.  It's a hoot.


----------



## koshergrl

He's not the only one. All progressives make shit up, then pretend their baloney is Proven Fact.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Funniest thing about that photo of the Romney's is that the percentage of black people in the photo is almost exactly the same percentage of the black vote that Romney got in the election...


...that and the fact that they named the baby Kieran, which is a gaelic word meaning 'Blackie'.


----------



## Politico

That blubbering faux apology would have made Jerry Falwell proud. I downloaded it for a few laughs later.


----------



## tinydancer

JoeB131 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when people double down on stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> The decision to make Utah a slave territory was made in 1850 as a compromise between the Northern States and the Southern States designed to avoid a civil war.
> You keep confusing Mormons and the official position of the Church of Latter Day Saints.
> Why should I look for the connections you keep seeing between oil and the KKK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB really does hate Mormons. I think that theologically they are polytheists, given their view of the origen of God (born within the universe on some other planet way, way, way back when.
> 
> But Joe just hates them, especially for backing Romney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, when your cult was started by con-artists who married 14 year old girls, there's probably a good reason to hate them.
> 
> Romney is a case in point.  The guy was a real slimebag.  Screwed over thousands of working folks to buy more Dressage Horsies...
Click to expand...


I just fell into this thread. the horse was therapy for her MS. Do you understand this disease at all you mother fucker?

This is war.

YOU FUCKING IDIOT  She has MS Mother fucker.


----------



## tinydancer

Who can do this kid?

I can't I can't do it but I am losing it. Some one smack this kid. I am sick of this shit.


----------



## tinydancer

Look you little snots the woman has a disease. Now I know your side loves to bully but this woman really has MS  Look it up assholes.  Part of therapy is equestrian. 

Oh and she had breast cancer. Give it you little shits.


----------



## tinydancer

I am so angry now. I can barely breathe. Going after her again is unreal.


----------



## Sarah G

tinydancer said:


> I am so angry now. I can barely breathe. Going after her again is unreal.



I just don't see anyone going after her.  Just like the title of this thread, nobody was mocking the baby.  You all simply fall apart at any criticism at all.  It's crazy.


----------



## JoeB131

koshergrl said:


> He hates them because they are anti-abortion. His life's focus is on killing babies and exploiting women. Any group that makes that different, he hates with a particular passion.



actually, the Mormons are kind of wussy on abortion.  

Mitt was totally pro-choice until he decided to run for President in 2008.  Then he turned on a dime.  

But if you want a group that all about exploiting women, it's the Mormons.


----------



## JoeB131

tinydancer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB really does hate Mormons. I think that theologically they are polytheists, given their view of the origen of God (born within the universe on some other planet way, way, way back when.
> 
> But Joe just hates them, especially for backing Romney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when your cult was started by con-artists who married 14 year old girls, there's probably a good reason to hate them.
> 
> Romney is a case in point.  The guy was a real slimebag.  Screwed over thousands of working folks to buy more Dressage Horsies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just fell into this thread. the horse was therapy for her MS. Do you understand this disease at all you mother fucker?
> 
> This is war.
> 
> YOU FUCKING IDIOT  She has MS Mother fucker.
Click to expand...


Uh, most people who have MS don't treat it with a Million dollar dancing horse... 

They actually use something called "Science".


----------



## JoeB131

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when your cult was started by con-artists who married 14 year old girls, there's probably a good reason to hate them.
> 
> Romney is a case in point.  The guy was a real slimebag.  Screwed over thousands of working folks to buy more Dressage Horsies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so hard to drum up any sympathy for him.  Freedom of religion, of course but he is one shady character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah saving countless businesses, the Olympics, and doing good to his fellow man in general makes him a shady character because he doesn't adopt your political philosophy.
> 
> Meanwhile killing unborn children, that makes you a good American in your eyes. Creating divisions between people based on race and income should be applauded.
> 
> Talk about calling good evil and evil good.
Click to expand...


A couple of points. 

1) The only reason why the SLC Olympics needed to be "Saved" was because offiicials in Utah- namely his fellow MOrmon cultists - engaged in bribery of IOC officials to choose their city when it was not able to host an Olympic due to inadequate venues for all the events.  

2) SOrry, AmPad, GS Steel, KB Toys- all businesses Bane Capital went into, borrowed massively to pay out dividends to shareholders, and then left to go bankrupt, costing thousands of working folks their jobs.  

3) Recognizing a woman controls her own body is not "Killing babies".  I don't think anyone really thinks abortion is a good thing.  We also realize that it's impossible to legistlate.  

4) "Creating divisions between race and income".  You mean those divisions weren't already there?


----------



## Sarah G

JoeB131 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when your cult was started by con-artists who married 14 year old girls, there's probably a good reason to hate them.
> 
> Romney is a case in point.  The guy was a real slimebag.  Screwed over thousands of working folks to buy more Dressage Horsies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just fell into this thread. the horse was therapy for her MS. Do you understand this disease at all you mother fucker?
> 
> This is war.
> 
> YOU FUCKING IDIOT  She has MS Mother fucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, most people who have MS don't treat it with a Million dollar dancing horse...
> 
> They actually use something called "Science".
Click to expand...


Was she even riding it?  I thought she was having it trained for the Olympics.  It's not like she takes it for a joy ride everyday.


----------



## koshergrl

NYcarbineer said:


> Funniest thing about that photo of the Romney's is that the percentage of black people in the photo is almost exactly the same percentage of the black vote that Romney got in the election...
> 
> 
> ...that and the fact that they named the baby Kieran, which is a gaelic word meaning 'Blackie'.


 

I knew a black girl named "Chocolate". Big whoop.

And it doesn't mean "blackie". That's YOUR bigotry. It means "dark skinned".


----------



## JoeB131

koshergrl said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest thing about that photo of the Romney's is that the percentage of black people in the photo is almost exactly the same percentage of the black vote that Romney got in the election...
> 
> 
> ...that and the fact that they named the baby Kieran, which is a gaelic word meaning 'Blackie'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew a black girl named "Chocolate". Big whoop.
> 
> And it doesn't mean "blackie". That's YOUR bigotry. It means "dark skinned".
Click to expand...


and that's better, how, exactly?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JoeB131 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when your cult was started by con-artists who married 14 year old girls, there's probably a good reason to hate them.
> 
> Romney is a case in point.  The guy was a real slimebag.  Screwed over thousands of working folks to buy more Dressage Horsies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just fell into this thread. the horse was therapy for her MS. Do you understand this disease at all you mother fucker?
> 
> This is war.
> 
> YOU FUCKING IDIOT  She has MS Mother fucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, most people who have MS don't treat it with a Million dollar dancing horse...
> 
> They actually use something called "Science".
Click to expand...


Did you say science?

Therapy On Horsebak Can Provide The Stimulation Needed To Improve Motor Skills, Speech, And More For People With Neurological Disorders

Oops.


----------



## JimBowie1958

tinydancer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB really does hate Mormons. I think that theologically they are polytheists, given their view of the origen of God (born within the universe on some other planet way, way, way back when.
> 
> But Joe just hates them, especially for backing Romney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when your cult was started by con-artists who married 14 year old girls, there's probably a good reason to hate them.
> 
> Romney is a case in point.  The guy was a real slimebag.  Screwed over thousands of working folks to buy more Dressage Horsies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just fell into this thread. the horse was therapy for her MS. Do you understand this disease at all you mother fucker?
> 
> This is war.
> 
> YOU FUCKING IDIOT  She has MS Mother fucker.
Click to expand...


Yes, JoeB is a liar and a real PoS.

Which is why he is on my ignore list.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Sarah G said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so angry now. I can barely breathe. Going after her again is unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't see anyone going after her.  Just like the title of this thread, nobody was mocking the baby.  You all simply fall apart at any criticism at all.  It's crazy.
Click to expand...


I really cant grasp your inability to see what a piece of shyte JoeB is, from his hatred of Mormons to his using family illnesses against them, I don't see anything that is redeemable about reading his crap any more. 

So I don't.

Nor do I understand how you miss the outrage here, even after the Talking Head apologized. Were you OK with the Palin baby jokes too?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just fell into this thread. the horse was therapy for her MS. Do you understand this disease at all you mother fucker?
> 
> This is war.
> 
> YOU FUCKING IDIOT  She has MS Mother fucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, most people who have MS don't treat it with a Million dollar dancing horse...
> 
> They actually use something called "Science".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you say science?
> 
> Therapy On Horsebak Can Provide The Stimulation Needed To Improve Motor Skills, Speech, And More For People With Neurological Disorders
> 
> Oops.
Click to expand...


JoeB doesn't understand what science is, nor do most libtards.


----------



## tinydancer

Sarah G said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just fell into this thread. the horse was therapy for her MS. Do you understand this disease at all you mother fucker?
> 
> This is war.
> 
> YOU FUCKING IDIOT  She has MS Mother fucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, most people who have MS don't treat it with a Million dollar dancing horse...
> 
> They actually use something called "Science".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was she even riding it?  I thought she was having it trained for the Olympics.  It's not like she takes it for a joy ride everyday.
Click to expand...


Crazy evil bitch, What type of evil are you? The woman has MS. I'm going to start to call you fuck heads out everywhere. You are one hell of a douche bag. Game on. This does it. 

What kind of bad are you? truly? She has MS and you mock her and think you're a champ? Smarmy bitch you are. You best wish you died as a child because I will make sure everyone on the planet knows you mock a lady with MS. YOU ARE A PIG. A DISGUSTING PIG.


----------



## tinydancer

MS is a real deal. You supposed love in dems mocking a woman with MS. I'm maxxed. Game on. I've had it with you fuckers. This has really got me going.


----------



## JimBowie1958

tinydancer said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, most people who have MS don't treat it with a Million dollar dancing horse...
> 
> They actually use something called "Science".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was she even riding it?  I thought she was having it trained for the Olympics.  It's not like she takes it for a joy ride everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crazy evil bitch, What type of evil are you? The woman has MS. I'm going to start to call you fuck heads out everywhere. You are one hell of a douche bag. Game on. This does it.
> 
> What kind of bad are you? truly? She has MS and you mock her and think you're a champ? Smarmy bitch you are. You best wish you died as a child because I will make sure everyone on the planet knows you mock a lady with MS. YOU ARE A PIG. A DISGUSTING PIG.
Click to expand...


Yeah, GOP family are dehumanized by the leftists, just like they have dehumanized unborn babies so its easier to kill them.


----------



## tinydancer

JoeB131 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when your cult was started by con-artists who married 14 year old girls, there's probably a good reason to hate them.
> 
> Romney is a case in point.  The guy was a real slimebag.  Screwed over thousands of working folks to buy more Dressage Horsies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just fell into this thread. the horse was therapy for her MS. Do you understand this disease at all you mother fucker?
> 
> This is war.
> 
> YOU FUCKING IDIOT  She has MS Mother fucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, most people who have MS don't treat it with a Million dollar dancing horse...
> 
> They actually use something called "Science".
Click to expand...


And what's that? Please tell us. What is the treatment for MS motherfucker? Please tell us.


----------



## tinydancer

I'm getting so tired of you progressives I don't know where to start. I give up.


----------



## tinydancer

Is there even a decent liberal or democrat out there any more?


----------



## Amelia

tinydancer said:


> Is there even a decent liberal or democrat out there any more?





Of course there are.  But you know JoeB and Mormons.  This isn't about MS.  No one should take it personally.


----------



## Sarah G

tinydancer said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, most people who have MS don't treat it with a Million dollar dancing horse...
> 
> They actually use something called "Science".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was she even riding it?  I thought she was having it trained for the Olympics.  It's not like she takes it for a joy ride everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crazy evil bitch, What type of evil are you? The woman has MS. I'm going to start to call you fuck heads out everywhere. You are one hell of a douche bag. Game on. This does it.
> 
> What kind of bad are you? truly? She has MS and you mock her and think you're a champ? Smarmy bitch you are. You best wish you died as a child because I will make sure everyone on the planet knows you mock a lady with MS. YOU ARE A PIG. A DISGUSTING PIG.
Click to expand...


There is something really wrong with you.  You should worry about you and let Ann worry about her MS.


----------



## Avatar4321

tinydancer said:


> I'm getting so tired of you progressives I don't know where to start. I give up.



Start with the foundation of life: Breath


----------



## Avatar4321

Sarah G said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was she even riding it?  I thought she was having it trained for the Olympics.  It's not like she takes it for a joy ride everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy evil bitch, What type of evil are you? The woman has MS. I'm going to start to call you fuck heads out everywhere. You are one hell of a douche bag. Game on. This does it.
> 
> What kind of bad are you? truly? She has MS and you mock her and think you're a champ? Smarmy bitch you are. You best wish you died as a child because I will make sure everyone on the planet knows you mock a lady with MS. YOU ARE A PIG. A DISGUSTING PIG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is something really wrong with you.  You should worry about you and let Ann worry about her MS.
Click to expand...


Nothing wrong with someone for being angry that people would resort to attacking sick people to score cheap political points.


----------



## Sarah G

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just fell into this thread. the horse was therapy for her MS. Do you understand this disease at all you mother fucker?
> 
> This is war.
> 
> YOU FUCKING IDIOT  She has MS Mother fucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, most people who have MS don't treat it with a Million dollar dancing horse...
> 
> They actually use something called "Science".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you say science?
> 
> Therapy On Horsebak Can Provide The Stimulation Needed To Improve Motor Skills, Speech, And More For People With Neurological Disorders
> 
> Oops.
Click to expand...


That's true but I saw his point being that particular horse was more a business venture rather than therapy for Ann.  It was a big tax write off first of all and somebody rode him but it wasn't Ann and it had nothing to do with her MS.  Maybe some horse does aid her in therapy but to point to this dressage and say oh she just has it because it helps her MS is just wrong.


----------



## JoeB131

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just fell into this thread. the horse was therapy for her MS. Do you understand this disease at all you mother fucker?
> 
> This is war.
> 
> YOU FUCKING IDIOT  She has MS Mother fucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, most people who have MS don't treat it with a Million dollar dancing horse...
> 
> They actually use something called "Science".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you say science?
> 
> Therapy On Horsebak Can Provide The Stimulation Needed To Improve Motor Skills, Speech, And More For People With Neurological Disorders
> 
> Oops.
Click to expand...


No, not really.  Dr. Quack: "Hey, we found a treatment for your horrible disease that involves a milion dollar dancing horse!"

Romney :"Gee, that sounds kind of expensive.  I guess my husband can loot a few more companies to pay for it, though."


----------



## JoeB131

tinydancer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just fell into this thread. the horse was therapy for her MS. Do you understand this disease at all you mother fucker?
> 
> This is war.
> 
> YOU FUCKING IDIOT  She has MS Mother fucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, most people who have MS don't treat it with a Million dollar dancing horse...
> 
> They actually use something called "Science".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what's that? Please tell us. What is the treatment for MS motherfucker? Please tell us.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't know, not a doctor. 

But the idea that you just had to buy a million dollar dancing horse that someone else rode sounds a bit like quackery.  

We are talking about people who think they are wearing Magic Underwear, though.


----------



## JoeB131

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy evil bitch, What type of evil are you? The woman has MS. I'm going to start to call you fuck heads out everywhere. You are one hell of a douche bag. Game on. This does it.
> 
> What kind of bad are you? truly? She has MS and you mock her and think you're a champ? Smarmy bitch you are. You best wish you died as a child because I will make sure everyone on the planet knows you mock a lady with MS. YOU ARE A PIG. A DISGUSTING PIG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is something really wrong with you.  You should worry about you and let Ann worry about her MS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with someone for being angry that people would resort to attacking sick people to score cheap political points.
Click to expand...


You know who else was sick? 

Joe Soptic's wife. 

Now, she didn't get the "Horse Therapy".    She didn't get therapy at all, because Mitt looted Joe's company and cancelled his family's health insurance.


----------



## koshergrl

Sure he did.

Wacko.


----------



## Luissa

tinydancer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB really does hate Mormons. I think that theologically they are polytheists, given their view of the origen of God (born within the universe on some other planet way, way, way back when.
> 
> 
> 
> But Joe just hates them, especially for backing Romney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when your cult was started by con-artists who married 14 year old girls, there's probably a good reason to hate them.
> 
> 
> 
> Romney is a case in point.  The guy was a real slimebag.  Screwed over thousands of working folks to buy more Dressage Horsies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just fell into this thread. the horse was therapy for her MS. Do you understand this disease at all you mother fucker?
> 
> 
> 
> This is war.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU FUCKING IDIOT  She has MS Mother fucker.
Click to expand...



Most people go to a hyperbaric chamber or physical therapy to help with MS. MS is a horrible disease, but you went way off the deep end there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah G

tinydancer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB really does hate Mormons. I think that theologically they are polytheists, given their view of the origen of God (born within the universe on some other planet way, way, way back when.
> 
> But Joe just hates them, especially for backing Romney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when your cult was started by con-artists who married 14 year old girls, there's probably a good reason to hate them.
> 
> Romney is a case in point.  The guy was a real slimebag.  Screwed over thousands of working folks to buy more Dressage Horsies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just fell into this thread. the horse was therapy for her MS. Do you understand this disease at all you mother fucker?
> 
> This is war.
> 
> YOU FUCKING IDIOT  She has MS Mother fucker.
Click to expand...


The horse was clearly not therapy for her MS and I am going to keep saying it because once you sleep it off, you tend to blow off the posts you wrote while under the influence.


----------



## koshergrl

I'll never understand the wacko belief that people shouldn't have pets.


----------



## BDBoop

Ann Coulter Calls Melissa Harris-Perry MSNBC's 'Token' African-American



> Harris-Perry came under fire recently for joking about Mitt Romney's adopted grandson Kieran being the only black person in a photo of the Romney family. She later apologized for the comments on-air, tearing up, and in a statement online.
> 
> Coulter and Sean Hannity were not having it on Monday night. "It's particularly good having Melissa Harris-Perry of all people making fun of a black child in the Romney family as a token," Coulter told Hannity. "What does she think she is at MSNBC?"
> 
> Her statement seemed to surprise Hannity, who disagreed. "Why would you say that?" he asked, adding that there are "plenty" of black Americans, including Al Sharpton, at MSNBC.


----------



## Sarah G

BDBoop said:


> Ann Coulter Calls Melissa Harris-Perry MSNBC's 'Token' African-American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris-Perry came under fire recently for joking about Mitt Romney's adopted grandson Kieran being the only black person in a photo of the Romney family. She later apologized for the comments on-air, tearing up, and in a statement online.
> 
> Coulter and Sean Hannity were not having it on Monday night. "It's particularly good having Melissa Harris-Perry of all people making fun of a black child in the Romney family as a token," Coulter told Hannity. "What does she think she is at MSNBC?"
> 
> Her statement seemed to surprise Hannity, who disagreed. "Why would you say that?" he asked, adding that there are "plenty" of black Americans, including Al Sharpton, at MSNBC.
Click to expand...


Wow, Sean Hannity having an epiphany.  Maybe that's why he got booted out of his time slot and replaced by crazy white girl, Megan Kelly.


----------



## BDBoop

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter Calls Melissa Harris-Perry MSNBC's 'Token' African-American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris-Perry came under fire recently for joking about Mitt Romney's adopted grandson Kieran being the only black person in a photo of the Romney family. She later apologized for the comments on-air, tearing up, and in a statement online.
> 
> Coulter and Sean Hannity were not having it on Monday night. "It's particularly good having Melissa Harris-Perry of all people making fun of a black child in the Romney family as a token," Coulter told Hannity. "What does she think she is at MSNBC?"
> 
> Her statement seemed to surprise Hannity, who disagreed. "Why would you say that?" he asked, adding that there are "plenty" of black Americans, including Al Sharpton, at MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, Sean Hannity having an epiphany.  Maybe that's why he got booted out of his time slot and replaced by crazy white girl, Megan Kelly.
Click to expand...


I know, right!?

Although in Coulter's defense, maybe she meant to say token black FEMALE.


----------



## Amelia

BDBoop said:


> Ann Coulter Calls Melissa Harris-Perry MSNBC's 'Token' African-American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris-Perry came under fire recently for joking about Mitt Romney's adopted grandson Kieran being the only black person in a photo of the Romney family. She later apologized for the comments on-air, tearing up, and in a statement online.
> 
> Coulter and Sean Hannity were not having it on Monday night. "It's particularly good having Melissa Harris-Perry of all people making fun of a black child in the Romney family as a token," Coulter told Hannity. "What does she think she is at MSNBC?"
> 
> Her statement seemed to surprise Hannity, who disagreed. "Why would you say that?" he asked, adding that there are "plenty" of black Americans, including Al Sharpton, at MSNBC.
Click to expand...




Ann Coulter is horrible. I learned that some time ago.


----------



## koshergrl

Of course the difference is she's dishing back to an adult woman..what that woman dished out to a baby.

But lefties don't distinguish. All humanity is equally vile..and in their eyes that baby should never have been born in the first place.


----------



## Sarah G

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter Calls Melissa Harris-Perry MSNBC's 'Token' African-American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Sean Hannity having an epiphany.  Maybe that's why he got booted out of his time slot and replaced by crazy white girl, Megan Kelly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, right!?
> 
> Although in Coulter's defense, maybe she meant to say token black FEMALE.
Click to expand...


They have another Black female, Tamron Hall and Joy Ann Reid who stands in for prime time hosts.  I think MSNBC is pretty diverse.  They considered Michael Steele for Martin Bashir's slot. 

NBC/MSNBC Anchors & Reporters - Female - Page 1


----------



## BDBoop

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Sean Hannity having an epiphany.  Maybe that's why he got booted out of his time slot and replaced by crazy white girl, Megan Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right!?
> 
> Although in Coulter's defense, maybe she meant to say token black FEMALE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have another Black female, Tamron Hall and Joy Ann Reid who stands in for prime time hosts.  I think MSNBC is pretty diverse.  They considered Michael Steele for Martin Bashir's slot.
> 
> NBC/MSNBC Anchors & Reporters - Female - Page 1
Click to expand...


They should make the stand in's full timers.


----------



## Avatar4321

JoeB131 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is something really wrong with you.  You should worry about you and let Ann worry about her MS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with someone for being angry that people would resort to attacking sick people to score cheap political points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know who else was sick?
> 
> Joe Soptic's wife.
> 
> Now, she didn't get the "Horse Therapy".    She didn't get therapy at all, because Mitt looted Joe's company and cancelled his family's health insurance.
Click to expand...


Yes. Because Romney sold the assets to a failing company, he is somehow responsible for the wife of a man who used to work for that company dying years.

If we take your logic to the next level, no one who has insurance will die because we are all guarenteed to live forever if we have insurance.


----------



## koshergrl

And everybody who is dying today because their med coverage fell off are Obamavictims.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sarah G said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, most people who have MS don't treat it with a Million dollar dancing horse...
> 
> They actually use something called "Science".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say science?
> 
> Therapy On Horsebak Can Provide The Stimulation Needed To Improve Motor Skills, Speech, And More For People With Neurological Disorders
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true but I saw his point being that particular horse was more a business venture rather than therapy for Ann.  It was a big tax write off first of all and somebody rode him but it wasn't Ann and it had nothing to do with her MS.  Maybe some horse does aid her in therapy but to point to this dressage and say oh she just has it because it helps her MS is just wrong.
Click to expand...


You saw that, did you? Did you also see the part where someone pointed to that particular horse and said it was therapy? Or did all you see is uselss JoeB spouting hateful nonsense and step in to defend him because you are also a bigot?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, most people who have MS don't treat it with a Million dollar dancing horse...
> 
> They actually use something called "Science".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say science?
> 
> Therapy On Horsebak Can Provide The Stimulation Needed To Improve Motor Skills, Speech, And More For People With Neurological Disorders
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not really.  Dr. Quack: "Hey, we found a treatment for your horrible disease that involves a milion dollar dancing horse!"
> 
> Romney :"Gee, that sounds kind of expensive.  I guess my husband can loot a few more companies to pay for it, though."
Click to expand...


If only I had read this wonderful defense before I accused useless JoeB of being a bigot, now I am going to have to eat crow and apologize.

Not.


----------



## Sarah G

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right!?
> 
> Although in Coulter's defense, maybe she meant to say token black FEMALE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have another Black female, Tamron Hall and Joy Ann Reid who stands in for prime time hosts.  I think MSNBC is pretty diverse.  They considered Michael Steele for Martin Bashir's slot.
> 
> NBC/MSNBC Anchors & Reporters - Female - Page 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They should make the stand in's full timers.
Click to expand...


I like Michael Steel better than Joy Ann.  I don't know, he's a lot of fun to watch and he's got a grasp of the issues.  You can see her reading everything, he knows what he's saying.

They also have Ronan Farrow coming aboard at some point.


----------



## Sarah G

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say science?
> 
> Therapy On Horsebak Can Provide The Stimulation Needed To Improve Motor Skills, Speech, And More For People With Neurological Disorders
> 
> Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true but I saw his point being that particular horse was more a business venture rather than therapy for Ann.  It was a big tax write off first of all and somebody rode him but it wasn't Ann and it had nothing to do with her MS.  Maybe some horse does aid her in therapy but to point to this dressage and say oh she just has it because it helps her MS is just wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You saw that, did you? Did you also see the part where someone pointed to that particular horse and said it was therapy? Or did all you see is uselss JoeB spouting hateful nonsense and step in to defend him because you are also a bigot?
Click to expand...


Your personal attacks aside, I did some reading and this horse was not meant for her therapy.  Someone else rode him...

Asshole.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sarah G said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's true but I saw his point being that particular horse was more a business venture rather than therapy for Ann.  It was a big tax write off first of all and somebody rode him but it wasn't Ann and it had nothing to do with her MS.  Maybe some horse does aid her in therapy but to point to this dressage and say oh she just has it because it helps her MS is just wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw that, did you? Did you also see the part where someone pointed to that particular horse and said it was therapy? Or did all you see is uselss JoeB spouting hateful nonsense and step in to defend him because you are also a bigot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal attacks aside, I did some reading and this horse was not meant for her therapy.  Someone else rode him...
> 
> Asshole.
Click to expand...


Once again, did anyone say it was, or did JoeB simply attack because he thinks riding horses is not a valid treatment, or, perhaps, because he is a hateful bigot that never lets a chance to attack Romney go by?


----------



## koshergrl

Again, why are the Romneys not supposed to own horses?


----------



## MikeK

rdean said:


> [...]
> 
> And you have to admit, one child definitely "stands out".  What's wrong with bringing attention to that?
> 
> [...]


There is nothing wrong with expressing one's opinion.  But suppressing the freedom to do so via the kind of _politically correct_ nonsense Americans are subjected to is not only wrong but is significantly counterproductive in that it tends to foster quiet and increasing resentment of the object of suppression.  

Except for personal insults directed at private persons, discouraging free expression is fundamentally un-American.  If an individual feels something is subject to criticism or ridicule it is better to express that opinion and hear what others think about it than to suppress it and allow it to quietly fester.


----------



## MikeK

Stephanie said:


> yeah, the people on Msnbc show us the real progressives
> 
> nothing but hateful people who has no problem spreading it on the people in this country
> 
> It's one reason we are such divided country...they really came out in force when Bush was President
> 
> now look at them under the Progressive Obama


Would you prefer they conceal their true feelings?  As it is you know exactly who and what they are -- and whatever you think of them now is better than them being deceitful snakes in the grass.


----------



## Sarah G

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> You saw that, did you? Did you also see the part where someone pointed to that particular horse and said it was therapy? Or did all you see is uselss JoeB spouting hateful nonsense and step in to defend him because you are also a bigot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your personal attacks aside, I did some reading and this horse was not meant for her therapy.  Someone else rode him...
> 
> Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, did anyone say it was, or did JoeB simply attack because he thinks riding horses is not a valid treatment, or, perhaps, because he is a hateful bigot that never lets a chance to attack Romney go by?
Click to expand...


Yes actually some nutbar said it was and had a freaking meltdown over it.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/8413528-post421.html

Tinydancer's opinion is that because Ann has MS, they bought the horse for her therapy.  In reality, the horse was a tax write off.  She may have horse therapy but the million dollar horse was not a part of that.


----------



## JimBowie1958

MikeK said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> And you have to admit, one child definitely "stands out".  What's wrong with bringing attention to that?
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with expressing one's opinion.  *But suppressing the freedom to do so via the kind of politically correct nonsense Americans are subjected to is not only wrong but is significantly counterproductive in that it tends to foster quiet and increasing resentment of the object of suppression.*
Click to expand...


And yet the leftwing Jacobins do just exactly that to bunches of American conservatives every year.


----------



## JoeB131

koshergrl said:


> I'll never understand the wacko belief that people shouldn't have pets.



I have no problem with her having pets. 

I have a problem with her husband going into a community where all the jobs are tied to one factory, and then looting that company for the assets, putting thousands of people out of work.  

I have a problem with a guy who calls half the country "moochers" while he claims a $77,000 tax deduction on one of his dancing horses.


----------



## JoeB131

Avatar4321 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with someone for being angry that people would resort to attacking sick people to score cheap political points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know who else was sick?
> 
> Joe Soptic's wife.
> 
> Now, she didn't get the "Horse Therapy".    She didn't get therapy at all, because Mitt looted Joe's company and cancelled his family's health insurance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Because Romney sold the assets to a failing company, he is somehow responsible for the wife of a man who used to work for that company dying years.
> 
> If we take your logic to the next level, no one who has insurance will die because we are all guarenteed to live forever if we have insurance.
Click to expand...


Two flaws in your argument. 

The first was that GS Steel was "Failing".  It wasn't.  In fact, the company was sufficiently strong where Bane was able to borrow MILLIONS of dollars against it.

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-m...ad-claims-romney-bain-left-misery-wake-gst-s/



> After its initial $8 million investment, the new company issued $125 million in bonds  paying $65 million to stockholders in 1994, according to GS Technologies Operating Co. filings with the Securities and Exchange Commission. Bain collected a $36.1 million dividend, according to Reuters.
> 
> GS Technologies announced plans to spend $98 million modernizing the Kansas City plant and in 1995, issued another $125 million in bonds to pay for a merger with another wire rod maker in South Carolina. Bain reinvested $16.5 million of its earlier dividend, Reuters wrote.
> 
> GSTs total debt in 1995: $378 million.
> 
> "Paying distributions with debt is not uncommon," Campbell Harvey, a finance professor at Duke University, told Reuters. "The only thing that strikes me as a bit unusual is the size of the dividend. There would be logic in them saving some cash for a downturn."



In short. The patient wasn't dying until Dr. Romney started treating it...


----------



## rdean

MikeK said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the people on Msnbc show us the real progressives
> 
> nothing but hateful people who has no problem spreading it on the people in this country
> 
> It's one reason we are such divided country...they really came out in force when Bush was President
> 
> now look at them under the Progressive Obama
> 
> 
> 
> Would you prefer they conceal their true feelings?  As it is you know exactly who and what they are -- and whatever you think of them now is better than them being deceitful snakes in the grass.
Click to expand...


I hate those Democrats dividing the country.  Look at them.  Racist.  And they all look the same.






Not like these guys.  Now THAT is "real diversity".


----------



## koshergrl

JoeB131 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never understand the wacko belief that people shouldn't have pets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with her having pets.
> 
> I have a problem with her husband going into a community where all the jobs are tied to one factory, and then looting that company for the assets, putting thousands of people out of work.
> 
> I have a problem with a guy who calls half the country "moochers" while he claims a $77,000 tax deduction on one of his dancing horses.
Click to expand...

 
Get over it, wacko.


----------



## koshergrl

rdean said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the people on Msnbc show us the real progressives
> 
> nothing but hateful people who has no problem spreading it on the people in this country
> 
> It's one reason we are such divided country...they really came out in force when Bush was President
> 
> now look at them under the Progressive Obama
> 
> 
> 
> Would you prefer they conceal their true feelings? As it is you know exactly who and what they are -- and whatever you think of them now is better than them being deceitful snakes in the grass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate those Democrats dividing the country. Look at them. Racist. And they all look the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like these guys. Now THAT is "real diversity".
Click to expand...

 
Horrors. 

You do realize there are towns in this country that are almost entirely white. Do you propose blacks be shipped in, to even things out?


----------



## JoeB131

I did get over it.. 

The day THIS happened.


----------



## koshergrl

I thought you said you had a problem with it, wacko.

Meh, you're a psycho any way you cut it. Nobody expects you to make sense.


----------



## JoeB131

koshergrl said:


> I thought you said you had a problem with it, wacko.
> 
> Meh, you're a psycho any way you cut it. Nobody expects you to make sense.



Yeah, says the woman who calls everyone who disagrees with her some kind of criminal....


----------



## JimBowie1958

rdean said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the people on Msnbc show us the real progressives
> 
> nothing but hateful people who has no problem spreading it on the people in this country
> 
> It's one reason we are such divided country...they really came out in force when Bush was President
> 
> now look at them under the Progressive Obama
> 
> 
> 
> Would you prefer they conceal their true feelings?  As it is you know exactly who and what they are -- and whatever you think of them now is better than them being deceitful snakes in the grass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate those Democrats dividing the country.  Look at them.  Racist.  And they all look the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like these guys.  Now THAT is "real diversity".
Click to expand...


The Democrat idea of diversity is based on superficial differences, like race and gender; straight out of the Identity Politics Book on Racism.

the Democrats refuse to tolerate ideological diversity or freedom of thought. If you do not tow the Dimbocrap talking points you risk losing your career and friends.

That is why Democrats can so often be taped saying the exact same thing using the exact same words, since the Democrat leaders do not want to see original thought, lol.


----------



## JimBowie1958

koshergrl said:


> I thought you said you had a problem with it, wacko.
> 
> Meh, you're a psycho any way you cut it. Nobody expects you to make sense.



Psycho, but worse he is just a lying little fraud.

There is nothing authentic or any shred of integrity to JoeB.


----------



## Libertarianman

This whole thing has been blown out of proportion...
The host was in the wrong, but the idea that this is a big thing is inaccurate... The host stated an opinion, no matter how rude and wrong, so we must leave it at that. MSNBC will have the final say, but the hypocrisy of both sides is amusing...


----------



## HenryBHough

Fired?

Naw.  

Dragged through the streets behind fevered horses?

Tarred?

Feathered?

Those questions have to remain open.


----------

